# Sleepless in Gaza and Jerusalem



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evE5yyRF5U0]YouTube - New Trailer Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx[/ame]

YouTube - SleeplessinGaza's Channel


----------



## Marc39

Post less obsessively about Israel and spend more time on a career and you might not be such a loser.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq9zTDAjmiI&feature=related]YouTube - 41 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem...divx[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Post less obsessively about Israel and spend more time on a career and you might not be such a loser.



Wha...! You're on here more than he is. You're probably retired, were you born in 1939


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> Post less obsessively about Israel and spend more time on a career and you might not be such a loser.



People need to know something about Palestine besides all the lies out of Israel.


----------



## Marc39

Israeli hospitals save Pallie lives...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]


Pallies snuff out their own lives.
"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM]YouTube - Hamas we desire death human shields of civilians[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post less obsessively about Israel and spend more time on a career and you might not be such a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to know something about Palestine besides all the lies out of Israel.
Click to expand...


This Palestine, dimwit?

Eminent Middle Eastern historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285563047&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Gateway[/ame]



These Palestinians, fool?
Former PLO leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> "The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9B6igLWxkw]YouTube - 62 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Gazans Obtain Finest Medical Care At Israeli Hospitals...



> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.





> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.



Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community...


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesn&#8217;t matter to them that it's Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasn&#8217;t such difficulty getting their visas


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqJIXB3ARw&feature=related]YouTube - 78 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.





> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel



Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community...


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesn&#8217;t matter to them that it's Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasn&#8217;t such difficulty getting their visas


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - 62 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx



This is great, there seems to be much more cooperation between peacefull Israelis and suffering Palestinians, a growing trend. Congratulations to such brave Israelis...


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 62 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great, there seems to be much more cooperation between peacefull Israelis and suffering Palestinians, a growing trend. Congratulations to such brave Israelis...
Click to expand...


Suffering Palestinians with a new, upscale shopping mall.  LOL  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKxiQbJ9U0]YouTube - Luxury mall opens in Gaza[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 62 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great, there seems to be much more cooperation between peacefull Israelis and suffering Palestinians, a growing trend. Congratulations to such brave Israelis...
Click to expand...


Suffering Palestinians oppressed by their own fascist Hamas regime that denies freedom of speech, freedom of protest and that prohibits women from laughing in public and that throws acid in the faces of women who dress immodestly...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]YouTube - Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip

Suffering Palestinians oppressed by rich Ivy League princesses like Marc.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Suffering Palestinians oppressed by rich Ivy League princesses like Marc.



Suffering Palestinians saved by Israelis, while Georgie the worthless bum picks his ass.



> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.





> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.



Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them that it's Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suffering Palestinians oppressed by rich Ivy League princesses like Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffering Palestinians saved by Israelis, while Georgie the worthless bum picks his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:
> 
> 
> 
> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them that it's Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yawn...not this one again.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suffering Palestinians oppressed by rich Ivy League princesses like Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffering Palestinians saved by Israelis, while Georgie the worthless bum picks his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:
> 
> 
> 
> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them that it's Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn...not this one again.
Click to expand...


You're a failure in life.  Go to sleep, yawn


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suffering Palestinians saved by Israelis, while Georgie the worthless bum picks his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:
> 
> YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn...not this one again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a failure in life.  Go to sleep, yawn
Click to expand...


You need to contact Israel and get a new pack of lies.

These are getting old.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn...not this one again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a failure in life.  Go to sleep, yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to contact Israel and get a new pack of lies.
> 
> These are getting old.
Click to expand...


You need to get an education and a job, loser.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a failure in life.  Go to sleep, yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to contact Israel and get a new pack of lies.
> 
> These are getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get an education and a job, loser.
Click to expand...


Been there-done that,

When is Israel going to send you a new pack of lies?

Like when Israel won land in a defensive war.

It will be hard to top that whopper.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like when Israel won land in a defensive war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like when your life went downhill.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Special
Easter in Palestine​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P31QmyEsjhc]YouTube - 33 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53vViKeUPcY&feature=related]YouTube - 34 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtEJnTdc5S8]YouTube - 34 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Crazy Water Park And Restaurants...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU5NmRkaIt4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Gaza Water Park and luxury restaurants Arab Palestinians enjoy[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXupBlG2suk]YouTube - 56 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ma'man Allah Cemetery in Jerusalem
In Gaza Farah just got her drivers license and is now thinking cars! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKToo8O7_xo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Watch the Israeli settlers perform their provocative march in Arab East Jerusalem and the police trying to stop the Sleepless in Gaza & Jerusalem team from talking to them! Why do they believe Arab Jerusalem should be taken over by them and its population thrown out? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Br1DI2pCo[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Gazans suffer with brand new shopping mall In Gaza...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKxiQbJ9U0[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

P F Tinmore said:


> Watch the Israeli settlers perform their provocative march in Arab East Jerusalem and the police trying to stop the Sleepless in Gaza & Jerusalem team from talking to them! Why do they believe Arab Jerusalem should be taken over by them and its population thrown out?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Br1DI2pCo



Ah marc, what a joke, all your settler pals are Americans, from LA; its a straight-up colonisation - its barmy marc, its just barmy


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the Israeli settlers perform their provocative march in Arab East Jerusalem and the police trying to stop the Sleepless in Gaza & Jerusalem team from talking to them! Why do they believe Arab Jerusalem should be taken over by them and its population thrown out?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Br1DI2pCo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah marc, what a joke, all your settler pals are Americans, from LA; its a straight-up colonisation - its barmy marc, its just barmy
Click to expand...


Monkey Boy, Jews living on sovereign Jewish land are not settlers.  Arabian sand rats go back to Arabia, where you belong!

Now, even you know, Monkey Boy.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House

Winston Churchill agreed... 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.


 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Gazans suffer with brand new shopping mall In Gaza...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKxiQbJ9U0



Thanx marc, I'm glad to see the Gazans enjoying their new shopping mall, this is good, I hope they build many more shopping malls and other facilities. Why not show more of these positive videos about our brave Palestinian friends


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gazans suffer with brand new shopping mall In Gaza...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKxiQbJ9U0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx marc, I'm glad to see the Gazans enjoying their new shopping mall, this is good, I hope they build many more shopping malls and other facilities. Why not show more of these positive videos about our brave Palestinian friends
Click to expand...


Monkey Boy, just a matter of time before the Pallie savages burn down their mall.

Like, when the Pallies burned the greenhouses given to them by Jews...
USATODAY.com - Despite funds and protection, Gaza greenhouses looted

And, like the Pallies who burned their children's summer camp...
Militants attack U.N. Gaza summer camp | Reuters

And, like when the Pallies burned down their water park...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5yepuNio78[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> brave Palestinian friends



Brave Palestinians who boast about human shielding their own children and wives.
Your friends, Monkey Boy, not mine.

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INf4-DRJlUs[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Why not show more of these positive videos about our brave Palestinian friends



How about this video, Monkey Boy, of our brave jihadi Pallie friends celebrating 9/11?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k[/ame]


----------



## Bonano

Not to worry Marc, hezbollah or hamas will get an iranian nuke soon, then it's bye bye Israel.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Not to worry Marc, hezbollah or hamas will get an iranian nuke soon, then it's bye bye Israel.



You must be a Muzzie or a Nazi to celebrate genocide.   It's in your DNA.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry Marc, hezbollah or hamas will get an iranian nuke soon, then it's bye bye Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a Muzzie or a Nazi to celebrate genocide.   It's in your DNA.
Click to expand...


Where am I celebrating anything, I'm just pointing out what's going to happen.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry Marc, hezbollah or hamas will get an iranian nuke soon, then it's bye bye Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a Muzzie or a Nazi to celebrate genocide.   It's in your DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where am I celebrating anything, I'm just pointing out what's going to happen.
Click to expand...


Many Muslims will be virgin chasing in paradise after Israel gets through with them

That's what's going to happen.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a Muzzie or a Nazi to celebrate genocide.   It's in your DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I celebrating anything, I'm just pointing out what's going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Muslims will be virgin chasing in paradise after Israel gets through with them
> 
> That's what's going to happen.
Click to expand...


No, you see, Israel won't use nukes first, so by the time they get around to it, they'll already be blown up.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I celebrating anything, I'm just pointing out what's going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Muslims will be virgin chasing in paradise after Israel gets through with them
> 
> That's what's going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you see, Israel won't use nukes first, so by the time they get around to it, they'll already be blown up.
Click to expand...


Not to worry.   72 virgins are on standby.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Muslims will be virgin chasing in paradise after Israel gets through with them
> 
> That's what's going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you see, Israel won't use nukes first, so by the time they get around to it, they'll already be blown up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry.   72 virgins are on standby.
Click to expand...


I don't think there are 72 virgins in all of Israel or Islam.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gazans suffer with brand new shopping mall In Gaza...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKxiQbJ9U0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx marc, I'm glad to see the Gazans enjoying their new shopping mall, this is good, I hope they build many more shopping malls and other facilities. Why not show more of these positive videos about our brave Palestinian friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monkey Boy, just a matter of time before the Pallie savages burn down their mall.
> 
> Like, when the Pallies burned the greenhouses given to them by Jews...
> USATODAY.com - Despite funds and protection, Gaza greenhouses looted
> 
> And, like the Pallies who burned their children's summer camp...
> Militants attack U.N. Gaza summer camp | Reuters
> 
> And, like when the Pallies burned down their water park...
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5yepuNio78[/ame]
Click to expand...


Emm! so which is it marc, are you glad our Palestinian friends have a nice new mall or are you happier when a few extremists burn it down, I'm gettin mixed messages here?


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you see, Israel won't use nukes first, so by the time they get around to it, they'll already be blown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry.   72 virgins are on standby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there are 72 virgins in all of Israel or Islam.
Click to expand...


Islam is not a country.  It is a religion.  
Now, you know.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not show more of these positive videos about our brave Palestinian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this video, Monkey Boy, of our brave jihadi Pallie friends celebrating 9/11?
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k[/ame]
Click to expand...


I think you forgot chum, these people were at the butt-end of US sponsored violence which has left thousands dead, maimed and homeless for decades. You cant see these few peoples reactions in isolation. Just thought you should know


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not show more of these positive videos about our brave Palestinian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this video, Monkey Boy, of our brave jihadi Pallie friends celebrating 9/11?
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you forgot chum, these people were at the butt-end of US sponsored violence which has left thousands dead, maimed and homeless for decades. You cant see these few peoples reactions in isolation. Just thought you should know
Click to expand...


Monkey Boy, you're clueless.

Your jihadist Pallies celebrated on 9/11 because their barbaric religion tells them to delight in the murder of the infidel.

Jihad is your fast-track to paradise, Monkey Boy.

Quran 9:111...


> Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. It is a promise in truth which is binding on Him...in the Qur'ân. And who is truer to his covenant than Allâh? Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.



Allah is a terrorist.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry.   72 virgins are on standby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are 72 virgins in all of Israel or Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not a country.  It is a religion.
> Now, you know.
Click to expand...


Why, did I say Islam was a country? Or is English not your first language?


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are 72 virgins in all of Israel or Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a country.  It is a religion.
> Now, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, did I say Islam was a country? Or is English not your first language?
Click to expand...


Are you retarded or just plain stupid, thinking Islam is a country?


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not a country.  It is a religion.
> Now, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, did I say Islam was a country? Or is English not your first language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you retarded or just plain stupid, thinking Islam is a country?
Click to expand...


you must have matzo balls for eyes, you can't read.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, did I say Islam was a country? Or is English not your first language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded or just plain stupid, thinking Islam is a country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you must have matzo balls for eyes, you can't read.
Click to expand...


Your brain is made of pasta.


----------



## docmauser1

Bonano said:


> _hezbollah or hamas will get an iranian nuke soon, then it's bye bye Israel._


It's common knowledge that, the whole hue and cry has never been about palestinians®, and that arabs would committ a suicide en masse, if that made a pile of dead jooze, or, at least, made the latter look bad. It's old news, relly.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded or just plain stupid, thinking Islam is a country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must have matzo balls for eyes, you can't read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your brain is made of pasta.
Click to expand...


At least pasta tastes good. matzo balls taste like a big wad of snot would.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> you must have matzo balls for eyes, you can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain is made of pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least pasta tastes good. matzo balls taste like a big wad of snot would.
Click to expand...


Jews own buildings.  Italians clean them.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain is made of pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least pasta tastes good. matzo balls taste like a big wad of snot would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews own buildings.  Italians clean them.
Click to expand...


I knew a jew couldn't help himself from being racist. Nice.
But at least you agree that spaghetti tastes better than matzo snots.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least pasta tastes good. matzo balls taste like a big wad of snot would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews own buildings.  Italians clean them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew a jew couldn't help himself from being racist. Nice.
> But at least you agree that spaghetti tastes better than matzo snots.
Click to expand...


Jews ride in the back of the car.  Italians drive them.


----------



## Marc39

docmauser1 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> _hezbollah or hamas will get an iranian nuke soon, then it's bye bye Israel._
> 
> 
> 
> It's common knowledge that, the whole hue and cry has never been about palestinians®, and that arabs would committ a suicide en masse, if that made a pile of dead jooze, or, at least, made the latter look bad. It's old news, relly.
Click to expand...


You're not possibly suggesting Pallies are disingenuous in wanting "Palestine" for their "sacred" homeland, are you?

Well, well, looks like they never really wanted the land, after all.  

PLO Charter, 1964...


> Article 24: This Organization does not exercise any territorial sovereignty over the West Bank in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, on the Gaza Strip or in the Himmah Area. Its activities will be on the national popular level in the liberational, organizational, political and financial fields.


Permanent Observer Mission of Palestine to the United Nations - Permanent Observer Mission of Palestine to the United Nations

Deceitful Arabs?  No way!


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS2xEbzJ3O4[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas burns down its own Water Park.  IslamoNazis are kill joys.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5yepuNio78[/ame]


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews own buildings.  Italians clean them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a jew couldn't help himself from being racist. Nice.
> But at least you agree that spaghetti tastes better than matzo snots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews ride in the back of the car.  Italians drive them.
Click to expand...


Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a jew couldn't help himself from being racist. Nice.
> But at least you agree that spaghetti tastes better than matzo snots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews ride in the back of the car.  Italians drive them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.
Click to expand...


Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews ride in the back of the car.  Italians drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.
Click to expand...


Never seen a cute jew, they're all inbred. Italians on the other hand can be hot smokin' babes.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never seen a cute jew, they're all inbred. Italians on the other hand can be hot smokin' babes.
Click to expand...


Jews are the lawyers.  Italians are the criminals they represent in court.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews ride in the back of the car.  Italians drive them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.
Click to expand...


Oh really, some of the major gangsters in America were Jews:  Meyer Lansky, Bugsy Siegel, Abe Bernstein, Dutch Schultz, Moe Dalitz, Charles "King" Solomon and Abner "Longy" Zwillman, to name but a few


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, some of the major gangsters in America were Jews:  Meyer Lansky, Bugsy Siegel, Abe Bernstein, Dutch Schultz, Moe Dalitz, Charles "King" Solomon and Abner "Longy" Zwillman, to name but a few
Click to expand...


Monkey Boy has monkey brains.

Go to your inflatable doll.


----------



## Marc39

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't scream when you put them in an over. And cook faster too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, some of the major gangsters in America were Jews:  Meyer Lansky, Bugsy Siegel, Abe Bernstein, Dutch Schultz, Moe Dalitz, Charles "King" Solomon and Abner "Longy" Zwillman, to name but a few
Click to expand...


Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 


> Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world


 


> The coming into being of a Jewish state in Palestine is an event in world history to be viewed in the perspective, not of a generation or a century, but in the perspective of a thousand, two thousand or even three thousand years" "This is an event in world history


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]



Alexis de Toqueville...


> Istudied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

Urbanguerrilla said:


> _Oh really, some of the major gangsters in America were Jews:  Meyer Lansky, Bugsy Siegel, Abe Bernstein, Dutch Schultz, Moe Dalitz, Charles "King" Solomon and Abner "Longy" Zwillman, to name but a few._


Nah, the biggest gangsters in the US are the CAIR, as Omar Ahmad, the co-founder of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, put it on July, 1998: "Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth."


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews own the businesses.  Italians collect extortion payments in return for not torching those businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen a cute jew, they're all inbred. Italians on the other hand can be hot smokin' babes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are the lawyers.  Italians are the criminals they represent in court.
Click to expand...


Jews are hated everywhere, Italians aren't.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen a cute jew, they're all inbred. Italians on the other hand can be hot smokin' babes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are the lawyers.  Italians are the criminals they represent in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are hated everywhere, Italians aren't.
Click to expand...


Jews are hated for their education, success and prosperity.
Italians are mocked for their criminality and lack of education, success and prosperity.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are the lawyers.  Italians are the criminals they represent in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are hated everywhere, Italians aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are hated for their education, success and prosperity.
> Italians are mocked for their criminality and lack of education, success and prosperity.
Click to expand...


Jews are hated for their racism and their air of self-importance because they've deluded themselves into thinking that they're god's chosen people.

Israel is a tiny shit hole too. 1 nuke should be plenty.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are hated everywhere, Italians aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are hated for their education, success and prosperity.
> Italians are mocked for their criminality and lack of education, success and prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are hated for their racism and their air of self-importance because they've deluded themselves into thinking that they're god's chosen people.
> 
> Israel is a tiny shit hole too. 1 nuke should be plenty.
Click to expand...


Jews ARE important.  Italians, not so much.  

Suck it up, paisano.


----------



## georgephillip

Since Israel currently holds about 240 nuclear weapons, I don't think encouraging the Sampson option works to anyone's advantage.

Except those eagerly awaiting the Second Coming.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Israel is a tiny shit hole too. 1 nuke should be plenty.



I don't see Warren Buffett singing the praises of shit hole Italy as he does advanced, successful and prosperous Israel, paisano.

Have a slice of pizza, you'll feel better about yourself.

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## Bonano

Warren Buffett likes to watch Bill Gates shit on the floor. He's got more money than he knows what to do with, and still can't figure out anything better to do with his time than make more money. What a moron.

"Jews ARE important". 

I'm not even a very big fan of wops either, but they're still less racist than Jews, wops like pretty much everyone, except ******* that is, lol.


----------



## Bonano

georgephillip said:


> Since Israel currently holds about 240 nuclear weapons, I don't think encouraging the Sampson option works to anyone's advantage.
> 
> Except those eagerly awaiting the Second Coming.



Once a nuke blows up Israel, there won't be anyone left to push the launch button. Anyways, even if there was, who would they shoot at? Go ahead and destroy Iran, nobody cares, lol.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Israel currently holds about 240 nuclear weapons, I don't think encouraging the Sampson option works to anyone's advantage.
> 
> Except those eagerly awaiting the Second Coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once a nuke blows up Israel, there won't be anyone left to push the launch button. Anyways, even if there was, who would they shoot at? Go ahead and destroy Iran, nobody cares, lol.
Click to expand...


Israel fought off the Arabs in several wars.  You fucking pasta makers couldn't fend for yourselves when the sand rats took over your shitty Italian country in the Middle Ages.

Go eat some ravioli, paisano


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Warren Buffett likes to watch Bill Gates shit on the floor.



Bill Gates likes to watch Israel revolutionize technology.   Fucking Italy can't even make a decent car: FIAT--"Fix It Again, Tony"  

You have some tomato sauce on your shirt, paisano.  

Bill Gates...


> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution
> 
> It's no exaggeration to say that the kind of innovation going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business . . . For Microsoft, having an R&D center in Israel has been a great experience . . . The quality of people here is fantastic.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y[/ame]


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Israel currently holds about 240 nuclear weapons, I don't think encouraging the Sampson option works to anyone's advantage.
> 
> Except those eagerly awaiting the Second Coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once a nuke blows up Israel, there won't be anyone left to push the launch button. Anyways, even if there was, who would they shoot at? Go ahead and destroy Iran, nobody cares, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel fought off the Arabs in several wars.  You fucking pasta makers couldn't fend for yourselves when the sand rats took over your shitty Italian country in the Middle Ages.
> 
> Go eat some ravioli, paisano
Click to expand...


I'm not a wop, lol. But I love the food. Jew chew isn't fit for a pig.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once a nuke blows up Israel, there won't be anyone left to push the launch button. Anyways, even if there was, who would they shoot at? Go ahead and destroy Iran, nobody cares, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel fought off the Arabs in several wars.  You fucking pasta makers couldn't fend for yourselves when the sand rats took over your shitty Italian country in the Middle Ages.
> 
> Go eat some ravioli, paisano
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a wop, lol. But I love the food. Jew chew isn't fit for a pig.
Click to expand...


Your people were eating hummus when the sand rats took over Italy.  You fucking loser.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel fought off the Arabs in several wars.  You fucking pasta makers couldn't fend for yourselves when the sand rats took over your shitty Italian country in the Middle Ages.
> 
> Go eat some ravioli, paisano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a wop, lol. But I love the food. Jew chew isn't fit for a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your people were eating hummus when the sand rats took over Italy.  You fucking loser.
Click to expand...


My people?  You mean the Canadians?


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a wop, lol. But I love the food. Jew chew isn't fit for a pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your people were eating hummus when the sand rats took over Italy.  You fucking loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My people?  You mean the Canadians?
Click to expand...


Pizza boy, you have a delivery to make.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your people were eating hummus when the sand rats took over Italy.  You fucking loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My people?  You mean the Canadians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizza boy, you have a delivery to make.
Click to expand...


Why do jews have big noses? Because the air is free. Now go inbreed.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people?  You mean the Canadians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza boy, you have a delivery to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do jews have big noses? Because the air is free. Now go inbreed.
Click to expand...


You having gravy today with your macaroni, pizza boy?


----------



## docmauser1

Bonano said:


> _Jews are hated for their racism and their air of self-importance because they've deluded themselves into thinking that they're god's chosen people._


Getting a life and a job is the best cure for those thoughts, of course. There is no need to feel inferior.


Bonano said:


> _Israel is a tiny shit hole too. 1 nuke should be plenty._


And what about poor palestinians® and other general arabs from the hood? Don't we care about them? Imagine them, clogging immigration lines to the good old USA, no working skills, no wish to integrate, rampant semi-feudal tribalism, honour murders, you name it. California's illegal aliens alone cost taxpayers about $9 billion yearly, add to it those arab legal aliens and, what do you know, forget about $3 bln. Israel gets, because, in all honesty, it is the US government, providing good jobs for the american worker at Raytheon, McDonnel-Douglas, Lockheed-Martin, General Dynamics, Pratt-Whitney.


----------



## docmauser1

Bonano said:


> _Jew chew isn't fit for a pig._


Well, one has to evolve into a human being first, of course.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people?  You mean the Canadians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza boy, you have a delivery to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do jews have big noses? Because the air is free. Now go inbreed.
Click to expand...


You crapped out on the genetic lottery.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza boy, you have a delivery to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do jews have big noses? Because the air is free. Now go inbreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crapped out on the genetic lottery.
Click to expand...


I think you better go wipe all the jewish coke bottle glasses, talking about genetics.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do jews have big noses? Because the air is free. Now go inbreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crapped out on the genetic lottery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you better go wipe all the jewish coke bottle glasses, talking about genetics.
Click to expand...


Your genetics are from the pond, as in pond scum.

Go to mommy.  It's feeding time.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You crapped out on the genetic lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better go wipe all the jewish coke bottle glasses, talking about genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your genetics are from the pond, as in pond scum.
> 
> Go to mommy.  It's feeding time.
Click to expand...


Got to wash my hands first with some soap made from the fat of holocaust jews, they make the best soap.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better go wipe all the jewish coke bottle glasses, talking about genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your genetics are from the pond, as in pond scum.
> 
> Go to mommy.  It's feeding time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got to wash my hands first with some soap made from the fat of holocaust jews, they make the best soap.
Click to expand...


The genetically damaged psychotics who raised you would be proud of their boy with the small brain and small dick, to match


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your genetics are from the pond, as in pond scum.
> 
> Go to mommy.  It's feeding time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to wash my hands first with some soap made from the fat of holocaust jews, they make the best soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The genetically damaged psychotics who raised you would be proud of their boy with the small brain and small dick, to match
Click to expand...


Projecting again?


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to wash my hands first with some soap made from the fat of holocaust jews, they make the best soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The genetically damaged psychotics who raised you would be proud of their boy with the small brain and small dick, to match
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting again?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genetically damaged psychotics who raised you would be proud of their boy with the small brain and small dick, to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


What does it mean when a **** says no? They're going to steal your land?


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it mean when a **** says no? They're going to steal your land?
Click to expand...


The criminals who raised you didn't teach you history?  No surprise, right?


----------



## Bonano

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean when a **** says no? They're going to steal your land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The criminals who raised you didn't teach you history?  No surprise, right?
Click to expand...


We don't teach the jews version of history in canada.


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean when a **** says no? They're going to steal your land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The criminals who raised you didn't teach you history?  No surprise, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't teach the jews version of history in canada.
Click to expand...


The rodents who raised you didn't teach you history.  No surprise.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> 
> Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

Bonano said:


> _What does it mean when a **** says no?_


It means a "Bonano" is, in fact, an abu-baboono.


----------



## Marc39

docmauser1 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> _What does it mean when a **** says no?_
> 
> 
> 
> It means a "Bonano" is, in fact, an abu-baboono.
Click to expand...


Mafia Princess.


----------



## docmauser1

Banana said:


> _We don't teach the jews version of history in canada._


Please, relay the thought in arabic (it doesn't make sense in english) and then we'll dance it further on. Caution: multilinguals around.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1u2H_QP0y8[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Day 83 A - Special Edition: Go all the way up to the Golan Heights, Syrian occupied territories, and meet the Druze there. Who joins Ashira on the long drive to Golan? She has a big announcement to make and she makes it overlooking the beautiful lake of Tiberias! On the way to the Druze town of Majdal Shams we see gliders and old military vehicles destroyed in the war and left as memorials.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn-F49D655g[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas IslamoNazis impose fascist sharia on Gaza.  Women prohibited from laughing in public.  Women dressed immodestly have acid thrown in their faces.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKFhgYo5ahs[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas IslamoNazis burn down Gaza water park
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5yepuNio78[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Br1DI2pCo[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

IslamoNazis burn down Gaza childrens summer camp
Militants attack U.N. Gaza summer camp | Reuters


----------



## Pierre Pirate

France helped fry and gas a whole bunch of jews, some are proud of that, some not.


----------



## Marc39

*Khaled Abu Toameh: Gaza Women: Who is Defending Their Rights?*



> It is not easy to be a woman living under a fundamentalist Islamic regime like the one in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, women in the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip have been facing a campaign of intimidation and terror that has forced many of them to sit at home and do nothing. The fact that women are oppressed under radical Islamic regimes is of course very disturbing. But what is even more disturbing is the silence over abuse of women's rights in the Gaza Strip.  Has anyone heard prominent Palestinian spokeswoman Hanan Ashrawi come out in public against Hamas's repressive measures against Palestinian women? Where are local and international human rights organizations, especially those that claim to defend rights of women in the Arab and Islamic world?  Has any major media outlet in the West thought of making a documentary about the suffering of women under Hamas?
> 
> Or are they so obsessed with everything that Israel does [or does not do] that they prefer to turn a blind eye to what is happening in the Gaza Strip? Has anyone dared to ask Hamas why sending women to carry out suicide bombings is all right, while it is not ok for them to walk alone on the beach or be seen in public with a man? Have "pro-Palestinian" groups in North America and Europe ever thought of endorsing the case of these women by raising awareness to their plight?
> 
> Since Hamas seized full control over the Gaza Strip in 2007, Palestinian women have been deprived of many of basic rights, such as strolling along the beach alone or smoking in public. Under Hamas, female lawyers are not allowed to appear in court unless they are wearing the hijab.  They are also barred from going to male hairdressers. A woman who is seen in public with a man is often stopped by Hamas policemen and questioned about the nature of the relationship between them.
> 
> Women in the Gaza Strip who have dared to participate in public political and social events have been repeatedly harassed by the Hamas government. As a result, many of them have been forced to stay at home out of fear for their lives.  Even Palestinian women's groups in the West Bank do not seem to care much about the conditions of women under Hamas. Have any of them thought of organizing demonstrations or campaigns in protest against abuse of women's rights under Hamas?


The West, Islam and Sharia: Gaza's Women: Who Is Defending Their Rights?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tDJPbvs3Gc[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

*UN Personnel Need Machine Guns To Protect Them From Hamas IslamoNazi Stormtroopers*



> UNRWA director of activities in Gaza said his life is in constant danger and he needs better protection than his bodyguards' handguns.


UN Gaza leaders given submachine guns for protection 'against Hamas' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> *UN Personnel Need Machine Guns To Protect Them From Hamas IslamoNazi Stormtroopers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA director of activities in Gaza said his life is in constant danger and he needs better protection than his bodyguards' handguns.
> 
> 
> 
> UN Gaza leaders given submachine guns for protection 'against Hamas' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Click to expand...


The UN ordered those guns back when Fatah was in control of the strip.

Right before Fatah's attempted and failed coup.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UN Personnel Need Machine Guns To Protect Them From Hamas IslamoNazi Stormtroopers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA director of activities in Gaza said his life is in constant danger and he needs better protection than his bodyguards' handguns.
> 
> 
> 
> UN Gaza leaders given submachine guns for protection 'against Hamas' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN ordered those guns back when Fatah was in control of the strip.
> 
> Right before Fatah's attempted and failed coup.
Click to expand...


Gibberish. No wonder you have zero reputational points


----------



## Marc39

*Hamas IslamoNazis Infiltrate Hospital And Threaten Doctors *
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2x_KxxXTBw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.


----------



## Marc39

*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *



> *As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.  The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.*
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan. *While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.*
> 
> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006, more than 3,500 Palestinians have been killed, many of them during Operation Cast Lead which followed the firing of rockets at Israel.  The kidnapping of Schalit and the rocket attacks have made the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip pay a very heavy price.  If Hamas were really serious about ending the blockade on the Gaza Strip and helping the poor people living there, it would have accepted at least shown some pragmatism in dealing with the outside world. Hamas could have, for instance, accepted the international community's demand to renounce terrorism and honor all previous agreements signed between the Palestinians and Israel. Moreover, it could have allowed representatives of the International Committee of the Red Cross to visit Schalit.  Hamas, however, is more interested in clinging to power than in serving its people; and in light of increased calls for lifting the blockade following the flotilla incident at sea, the movement's leaders in Syria and the Gaza Strip are now convinced that they are marching in the right direction.
> 
> The flotilla incident came at a time when Hamas appeared to be losing its popularity among Palestinians, largely due to the deteriorating economic situation in the Gaza Strip. It also came at a time when even some of Hamas's supporters were beginning to criticize the movement, especially over its decision to demolish scores of "illegal" houses in the southern Gaza Strip and the execution of criminals and "collaborators" with Israel.  It is one thing to help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, but it is another thing to help Hamas. Those who wish to deliver aid to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip can always find better and safer ways to do so - either through Israel or Egypt. But those who only seek confrontation with Israel in the sea are only emboldening Hamas and helping it tighten its grip on the people of Gaza Strip.



Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.



Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much 

ex-Muslim Reverend Majed el Shafie, One Free World Intl...


> *Hamas was going to the graveyards of the Christians, digging up the dead body of the Christians, throwing them and burning them and saying 'you cannot bury your dead bodies here because its our land, it's a holy land.
> 
> Christian families are being forced to cooperate with Hamas or their children or their wives will get raped or will get persecuted.
> 
> The Christians in the Palestinian Authority areas [are] facing persecutions. Their homes, their churches they get attacked almost every day*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9BazI-_js[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Look at the video I just posted. A woman in Gaza interviewing a Hamas official. How does that fit your propaganda.

Thousands of Palestinians sit in Israel's prisons many without the right to visitation by relatives. Israel whines about one lone soldier captured while on duty.

What siege on Gaza? They are the elected government.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Look at the video I just posted. A woman in Gaza interviewing a Hamas official. How does that fit your propaganda.



Your Palliewood video?  LOL, you make that in your bedroom, loser.  

*After murder by Hamas, Gaza&#8217;s Christians keep low profile *
Gaza?s Christians lay low this holiday - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - Israel-Palestinians - msnbc.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the video I just posted. A woman in Gaza interviewing a Hamas official. How does that fit your propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Palliewood video?  LOL, you make that in your bedroom, loser.
> 
> *After murder by Hamas, Gazas Christians keep low profile *
> Gaza?s Christians lay low this holiday - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - Israel-Palestinians - msnbc.com
Click to expand...


You have not seen the video so you are just blowing smoke out your ass.

BTW, that is an AP story written in an office in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much
> 
> ex-Muslim Reverend Majed el Shafie, One Free World Intl...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas was going to the graveyards of the Christians, digging up the dead body of the Christians, throwing them and burning them and saying 'you cannot bury your dead bodies here because its our land, it's a holy land.
> 
> Christian families are being forced to cooperate with Hamas or their children or their wives will get raped or will get persecuted.
> 
> The Christians in the Palestinian Authority areas [are] facing persecutions. Their homes, their churches they get attacked almost every day*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9BazI-_js[/ame]
Click to expand...


The Ortizes moved from the United States to Israel over 20 years ago and all of their children, including Ami, have served or plan to serve in the Israeli Defence Forces. Ami was born in Israel and the only difference between him and his school-friends is that the Ortizes are Messianic Jews. They believe that Yeshua (Jesus) is the Messiah promised by God to the Jewish people and, through them, to the whole world.

Israeli law guarantees freedom of religion and Israelis in general are content to treat their neighbours religious beliefs as a private matter. However, Messianic Jews have expressed concern in recent years over growing opposition from ultra-Orthodox groups. A small segment of radical, ultra-conservative Jews see Messianic Jews, whose numbers in Israel are few but growing, as a threat and have responded with hatred born out of fear. There is strong evidence that the attack on Ami was planned and carried out by such radicals and Israeli officials have stated as much. Yet, despite broad media coverage, the government has done very little to bring those responsible to justice and to date no arrests have been made.

Justice for Ami | One Free World International


----------



## Marc39

*Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured By Hamas Before His Death*Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured Before His Death - October 11, 2007 - The New York Sun


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much
> 
> ex-Muslim Reverend Majed el Shafie, One Free World Intl...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas was going to the graveyards of the Christians, digging up the dead body of the Christians, throwing them and burning them and saying 'you cannot bury your dead bodies here because its our land, it's a holy land.
> 
> Christian families are being forced to cooperate with Hamas or their children or their wives will get raped or will get persecuted.
> 
> The Christians in the Palestinian Authority areas [are] facing persecutions. Their homes, their churches they get attacked almost every day*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9BazI-_js[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ortizes moved from the United States to Israel over 20 years ago and all of their children, including Ami, have served or plan to serve in the Israeli Defence Forces. Ami was born in Israel and the only difference between him and his school-friends is that the Ortizes are Messianic Jews. They believe that Yeshua (Jesus) is the Messiah promised by God to the Jewish people and, through them, to the whole world.
Click to expand...


*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: : Muslim Genocide Of Christians **Throughout Middle East*


> *It is obvious by now that the Christians in the Middle East are an "endangered species."  Christians in Arab countries are no longer being persecuted; they are now being slaughtered and driven out of their homes and lands. Those who for many years turned a blind eye to complaints about the persecution of Christians in the Middle East now owe the victims an apology. Now it is clear to all that these complaints were not "Jewish propaganda."  The war of genocide against Christians in the Middle East can no longer be treated as an "internal affair" of Iraq or Egypt or the Palestinians. What the West needs to understand is that radical Islam has declared jihad not only against Jews, but also against Christians.  In Iraq, Egypt and the Palestinian territories, Christians are being targeted almost on a daily basis by Muslim fundamentalists and secular dictators.*
> 
> Dozens of Arab Christians in Iraq have been killed in recent months in what seems to be well-planned campaign to drive them out of the country. Many Christian families have already begun fleeing Iraq out of fear for their lives.  Some have chosen to start new lives in Jordan, while many others are expressing hope that they could be resettled in North America or Europe.  In Egypt, the plight of the Coptic Christian minority appears to be worsening. Just this week, the Egyptian security forces killed a Coptic Christian man and wounded scores of others who were protesting against the government's intention to demolish a Christian-owned structure. Hardly a day passes without reports of violence against members of the Coptic Christian community in various parts of Egypt. Most of the attacks are carried out by Muslim fundamentalists.
> 
> According to the Barnabas Fund, an advocacy and charitable organization based in the United Kingdom, "Fears for the safety of Egyptian Christians are growing after a series of false allegations, violent threats and mass demonstrations against Christians in Egypt."  Muslim anger was ignited by unfounded accusations that Egyptian Christians were aligned with Israel and stockpiling weapons in preparation for war against Muslims. The Barnabas Fund noted that Egyptian authorities have been accused of complicity for political reasons in the escalating sectarian crisis.  Palestinian Christians have also been feeling the heat, although they their conditions remain much better than those of their brothers and sisters in Iraq and Egypt.
> 
> Last week, the Western-funded Palestinian Authority in the West Bank arrested a Christian journalist who reported about differences between Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas and senior Fatah operative Mohammed Dahlan. The journalist, George Qanawati, manager of Radio Bethlehem 2000, was freed five days later. In the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip, the tiny Christian community is also living in fear following a spate of attacks by radical Islamic groups. The failure of the international community to pay enough attention to the dangers facing the Christians encouraged radical Muslims and corrupt dictatorships to step up their assaults on Christian individuals and institutions. When Muslim fanatics cannot kill Christian soldiers or civilians in the mountains of Afghanistan or on the streets of New York, they choose an easy prey: their Arab Christian neighbors.


The West, Islam and Sharia: Muslim Genocide of Christians Throughout Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> *Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured By Hamas Before His Death*Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured Before His Death - October 11, 2007 - The New York Sun



Aaron Klein, WorldNetDaily's senior staff reporter and Jerusalem bureau chief

Could you possibly get more biased?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured By Hamas Before His Death*Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured Before His Death - October 11, 2007 - The New York Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Klein, WorldNetDaily's senior staff reporter and Jerusalem bureau chief
> 
> Could you possibly get more biased?
Click to expand...


WND is a member of the White House Correspondents Association.

You can't even get one reputational point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured By Hamas Before His Death*Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured Before His Death - October 11, 2007 - The New York Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Klein, WorldNetDaily's senior staff reporter and Jerusalem bureau chief
> 
> Could you possibly get more biased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WND is a member of the White House Correspondents Association.
> 
> You can't even get one reputational point.
Click to expand...


And a member of Israel's bullcrap machine.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Klein, WorldNetDaily's senior staff reporter and Jerusalem bureau chief
> 
> Could you possibly get more biased?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WND is a member of the White House Correspondents Association.
> 
> You can't even get one reputational point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a member of Israel's bullcrap machine.
Click to expand...


Still not one reputational point for you, loser


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WND is a member of the White House Correspondents Association.
> 
> You can't even get one reputational point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a member of Israel's bullcrap machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not one reputational point for you, loser
Click to expand...


Sour grapes because you cannot debate.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured By Hamas Before His Death*Christian Bookstore Owner Was Tortured Before His Death - October 11, 2007 - The New York Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Klein, WorldNetDaily's senior staff reporter and Jerusalem bureau chief
> 
> Could you possibly get more biased?
Click to expand...


You = Clueless.  You = No Reputational Points.  

*Prominent Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh*...


> * Israel is a free and open country with a democracy, that respects the freedom of the media. You can basically write any anti-Israel story and still walk in downtown Jerusalem or Tel Aviv without having to worry about your safety. Anyone can be a journalist in Israel.*
> 
> *We dont have a free media in the Palestinian area, we didnt have one when I was working there in the late 70s and early 80s, we didnt have one when the PLO came here after the signing of the Oslo accords and we still dont have one under Fatah and Hamas.
> 
> Israel is a free and open democratic country. I enjoy living here and I would rather live as a second class citizen in Israel, even though Im not, than a first class citizen in any Arab country.
> 
> Im not pro-Israel, Im not pro-Palestinian and Im not pro-American. But as a journalist, Im pro the facts and pro the truth.*


Abu Toameh: What the Western Media Misses | FrumForum


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tDJPbvs3Gc[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

That's not the best picture for you to sell sheet on P F.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> That's not the best picture for you to sell sheet on P F.



What do you mean?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Could you possibly get more biased?_


Anyone, who doesn't buy mossad sharks, must be biased, of course. Old news.


----------



## Marc39

*Hamas IslamoNazi Stormtroopers Infiltrate Hospital And Threaten Doctors * [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2x_KxxXTBw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much
Click to expand...


Deliveries to besieged Strip suspended after IDF tank fire kills one of UN's Palestinian drivers as he went to pick up a shipment. 'We've been coordinating with Israeli forces and yet our staff continues to be hit and killed,' UNRWA spokesman says

UN halts Gaza aid shipments, cites Israeli attacks - Israel News, Ynetnews

Do you post anything but crap?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deliveries to besieged Strip suspended after IDF tank fire kills one of UN's Palestinian drivers as he went to pick up a shipment. 'We've been coordinating with Israeli forces and yet our staff continues to be hit and killed,' UNRWA spokesman says
Click to expand...


UN sez to Hamas to stop stealing humanitarian aid...
Gaza: UN suspends aid operation after second Hamas-linked theft of supplies


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been only one UN casualty in Gaza. He was killed by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deliveries to besieged Strip suspended after IDF tank fire kills one of UN's Palestinian drivers as he went to pick up a shipment.
Click to expand...


*UN Officials Must Carry Machineguns For Protection In Gaza Against IslamoNazis*


> UNRWA director of activities in Gaza said his life is in constant danger and he needs better protection than his bodyguards' handguns.


http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...ne-guns-for-protection-against-hamas-1.322999


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Deliveries to besieged Strip



*Khaled Abu Toameh: What About Hamas's Siege Of Gaza? *


> *As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.  The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.*
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan. While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.
> 
> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006, more than 3,500 Palestinians have been killed, many of them during Operation Cast Lead which followed the firing of rockets at Israel.  The kidnapping of Schalit and the rocket attacks have made the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip pay a very heavy price.  If Hamas were really serious about ending the blockade on the Gaza Strip and helping the poor people living there, it would have accepted at least shown some pragmatism in dealing with the outside world.
> 
> Hamas could have, for instance, accepted the international community's demand to renounce terrorism and honor all previous agreements signed between the Palestinians and Israel. Moreover, it could have allowed representatives of the International Committee of the Red Cross to visit Schalit.  Hamas, however, is more interested in clinging to power than in serving its people; and in light of increased calls for lifting the blockade following the flotilla incident at sea, the movement's leaders in Syria and the Gaza Strip are now convinced that they are marching in the right direction.
> 
> The flotilla incident came at a time when Hamas appeared to be losing its popularity among Palestinians, largely due to the deteriorating economic situation in the Gaza Strip. It also came at a time when even some of Hamas's supporters were beginning to criticize the movement, especially over its decision to demolish scores of "illegal" houses in the southern Gaza Strip and the execution of criminals and "collaborators" with Israel.  It is one thing to help the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, but it is another thing to help Hamas. Those who wish to deliver aid to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip can always find better and safer ways to do so - either through Israel or Egypt. But those who only seek confrontation with Israel in the sea are only emboldening Hamas and helping it tighten its grip on the people of Gaza Strip.



Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Pinocchio.  Your nose is growing.  Your reputational points, not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deliveries to besieged Strip suspended after IDF tank fire kills one of UN's Palestinian drivers as he went to pick up a shipment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *UN Officials Must Carry Machineguns For Protection In Gaza Against IslamoNazis*
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA director of activities in Gaza said his life is in constant danger and he needs better protection than his bodyguards' handguns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...ne-guns-for-protection-against-hamas-1.322999
Click to expand...


Neither Hamas nor Hizbollah has ever killed any UN personnel 
Natallie Durson 
05.11.10
15:16

Israel has fired upon UN targets many times. The IDF killed UN personnel in both Lebanon wars and also attacked UN targets in Gaza during the Gaza op. In spite of the fact that UN personnel and UN buildings are easily accessable in Gaza, Hamas has never harmed them. If the UN personnel in Gaza are fired upon my "unknown" individuals, they should seek redress against those who would gain by such an act. This would not be Hamas or any other Palestinian.

http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...ne-guns-for-protection-against-hamas-1.322999


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deliveries to besieged Strip suspended after IDF tank fire kills one of UN's Palestinian drivers as he went to pick up a shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN Officials Must Carry Machineguns For Protection In Gaza Against IslamoNazis*
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA director of activities in Gaza said his life is in constant danger and he needs better protection than his bodyguards' handguns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN Gaza leaders given submachine guns for protection 'against Hamas' - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither Hamas nor Hizbollah has ever killed any UN personnel
Click to expand...


Hamas IslamoNazis Infiltrate Hospital And Threaten Doctors 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2x_KxxXTBw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IG5-JHgeXA[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

Hamas Fascists Impose Sharia Law On Gaza:  Women Forbidden To Laugh
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIul7zhDI-E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Neither Hamas nor Hizbollah has ever killed any UN personnel_


Indeed, they just have that disgusting muslim habit of setting their firing positions nearby, so that the incoming ordnance gets the UN schmucks.


----------



## georgephillip

"There has been no limit to the servility of Washington to Tel Aviv. 

"On July 8 the Israeli newspaper Haaretz revealed that the Obama Administration was planning to start *transferring nuclear fuel to Israel* in order to build up Tel Avivs nuclear stockpile. 

"In other words, amid an unrelenting campaign against Iran -- the Wikileaks files reveal it to be the US prime diplomatic obsession  for enriching uranium and planning to make a nuclear bomb, Washington is flouting the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) by aiding Israels nuclear weapons program.

"Israel refuses to sign the NPT*indeed, to this day wont concede it has nuclear weapons at all*thus making it ineligible to buy uranium on the world market.

"*US intelligence agencies commonly reckon Israel has anywhere from 100 to 200 nuclear missiles*. 

"Article I of the NPT explicitly forbids supplying nuclear material to a non-signatory country, which in the case of Israel makes the U.S. in violation of the NPT."

CounterPunch


----------



## georgephillip

Blind support for racist, religious slaves is suicidal, Ropey.

"Katzir is one of 695 so-called 'co-operative associations', communities mostly established since Israel&#8217;s creation in 1948, whose *chief purpose is to bar non-Jews from residency*.

"In October, the Israeli parliament moved to enshrine in law the right of these associations, comprising nearly 70 per cent of all communities in Israel, to accept only Jews.

"The Constitution, Law and Justice Committee approved a private members&#8217; bill that will uphold the right of the communities&#8217; admissions committees to continue excluding Arab citizens, who make up one-fifth of the population. 

"The bill is expected to pass its final reading in the coming weeks."


----------



## Ropey

georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAK-EuyGoaY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8



Gee marc, i thought you would pick up some new propaganda while you were gone.

But nope, same old shit.

Over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee marc, i thought you would pick up some new propaganda while you were gone.
> 
> But nope, same old shit.
> 
> Over and over and over and over again.
Click to expand...


Fail.  No wonder you have 0 reputational points.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee marc, i thought you would pick up some new propaganda while you were gone.
> 
> But nope, same old shit.
> 
> Over and over and over and over again.
Click to expand...


Fire with fire and we like to raise the degree. Parallel and symmetric fighting is not in the domain of the Jew. 

If someone attacks me with a knife and I have a gun, I will not be running home for a knife....


----------



## georgephillip

Jews seem very adept at killing women and children.

Did you learn that from your book?


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> Jews seem very adept at killing women and children.
> 
> Did you learn that from your book?



Muhammadanism is a dreadful curse.

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Yemen Civil Wars
Iraq invades Kuwait
Kuwait expels 400,000 Palestinians
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri


Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

georgephillip said:


> Jews seem very adept at killing women and children.
> 
> Did you learn that from your book?



Arabs seem very adept at placing their women and young in the launching platforms buildings which are schools, hospitals, Red Crescent buildings, etc.


























Nu?


----------



## Ropey

Marc39 said:


> Not to worry.   72 virgins are on standby.



But they are male...




...Camels...


----------



## Ropey

These are the same people who built Dubai. An island that is sinking? 




> There are fears the ambitious World Islands project in Dubai will sink into the ocean after photographs from space show the washing away of the island.
> 
> Construction of the man-made cluster of islands began in 2003 about 4km off the coast of the wealthy United Arab Emirates city.
> 
> While the foundations, which required 11 billion cubic feet of sand and 47 million tonnes of rock, were finished in 2008, the project has been shut down since last year as financer Dubai World battles $26 billion debt, the Daily Mail reports.
> 
> In the snapshot taken by an astronaut on the International Space Station, the lagoon's islands appear to be merging together since being abandoned by workers in November.
> 
> Other islands appear to be sinking into the water as reports claim the spectacular project may never be completed.


----------



## georgephillip

"*Only a strong political center will halt Israel's racist frenzy*

"As it is turning into a multicultural and multicommunal society, Israel does not know how to organize relations among the various minorities; the result is repulsive outbursts of hatred.
By Ari Shavit 

"An evil wind is blowing in this country. First it was the rabbis who prohibited the renting of apartments to Arabs. 

"Then it was Jewish youths who attacked Arab passersby. 

"Then it was Jewish residents of Bat Yam who demonstrated for a Jewish Bat Yam.

"Then it was Jewish residents of Tel Aviv's Hatikva neighborhood who demonstrated against non-Jews." 

What's next?

Green stars for Arabs?

"Relocation Camps"??

Sarin???


----------



## P F Tinmore

Scratch "relocation camps."

Already done.


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> "*Only a strong political center will halt Israel's racist frenzy*
> 
> "As it is turning into a multicultural and multicommunal society, Israel does not know how to organize relations among the various minorities; the result is repulsive outbursts of hatred.



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## P F Tinmore

More "Brand Israel" crap from the freeloaders.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> More "Brand Israel" crap from the freeloaders.



Harvard Univ. Kennedy School of Govt...


> 8 out of 10 Israeli Arabs prefer Israel to any other country in the world


 Center for Public Leadership - Coexistence


----------



## P F Tinmore

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More "Brand Israel" crap from the freeloaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Univ. Kennedy School of Govt...
> 
> 
> 
> 8 out of 10 Israeli Arabs prefer Israel to any other country in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Center for Public Leadership - Coexistence
Click to expand...


How was that question asked?


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> More "Brand Israel" crap from the freeloaders.



Wharton School of Business...


> Israel now has the second largest number of technology start-ups in theworld, after the US, and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> One of those is Given Imaging, a NASDAQ-listed medical technology compapny, based near Haifa.  With markets now in 60 countries and offices around the world, revenue for the first 9 months of 2010 increased $113 million, up 11% from the same period in the previous year.


From Haifa to Herzliya, the Fertile Ground of Israeli Innovation - Knowledge@Wharton


----------



## Marc39

*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: Hamas's Siege Of Gaza *


> *As Israeli naval commandos raided the flotilla ship convoy that was on its way to the Gaza Strip, Hamas security officers stormed the offices of five non-governmental organizations, confiscated equipment and documents, and ordered them closed indefinitely.  Ever since it seized control over the Gaza Strip in the summer of 2007, Hamas has imposed a reign of terror on the local population in general and its critics in particular. Hamas has brought nothing to the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip other than death and disaster.  The raid on the NGOs in the Gaza Strip, which received little coverage in the media, is seen by many Palestinians as part of Hamas's ongoing crackdown on political opponents and human rights organizations.  Further, Hamas's recent decision to ban municipal elections in the Gaza Strip is yet another violation of one of the basic rights of its constituents.*
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians have been arrested by Hamas's security forces for daring to speak out against the state of tyranny and intimidation in the Gaza Strip. Over the past three years, dozens of Fatah officials and members have either been thrown into prison or killed.  Under Hamas, the Gaza Strip is being transformed into a fundamentalist Islamic entity resembling the regimes of the Ayatollahs in Iran and the Taliban in Afghanistan.
> 
> *While there is no ignoring the fact that Hamas originally came to power in a free and democratic election in January 2006, this does not give the movement the right to impose a social, intellectual, political and economic blockade on the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.  Instead of searching for ways to improve the living conditions of the 1.5 million Palestinians of the Gaza Strip, Hamas is busy enforcing strict Islamic rules on the population, such as Hamas policemen, for example, often stopping men and women who are seen together in public to inquire about the nature of their relationship.*
> 
> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006, more than 3,500 Palestinians have been killed, many of them during Operation Cast Lead which followed the firing of rockets at Israel.  The kidnapping of Schalit and the rocket attacks have made the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip pay a very heavy price.  If Hamas were really serious about ending the blockade on the Gaza Strip and helping the poor people living there, it would have accepted at least shown some pragmatism in dealing with the outside world.
> 
> Hamas could have, for instance, accepted the international community's demand to renounce terrorism and honor all previous agreements signed between the Palestinians and Israel.



Internation Musing: Istanbul, Amsterdam, Delhi, Portland, Utrecht, The Hague and Thessaloniki.: What About Hamas's Siege of Gaza? (by Khaled Abu Toameh)


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006,..



On duty foreign troops are not kidnapped, they are captured.

Your propaganda source is all wet.


----------



## Marc39

P F Tinmore said:


> Since the kidnapping of IDF soldier Gilad Schalit in 2006,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On duty foreign troops are not kidnapped, they are captured.
> 
> Your propaganda source is all wet.
Click to expand...


Khaled Abu Toameh, An Israeli Arab Muslim, is the most objective, most knowledgeable and most respected journalist in the Middle East.

You, not so much


----------



## Marc39

*Palestine Press Agency: Hamas Beat and Tortured Children in Gaza*


> Today [Hamas] arrested a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion.



æßÇáÉ ÝáÓØíä ÈÑÓ ááÃäÈÇÁ - ÚÓÇÝ íÊåã ÃÌåÒÉ ÍãÇÓ ÈÇÚÊÞÇá ÃØÝÇá æÊÚÐíÈåã æÔÈÍåã Ýí ÇáÈÑÏ ÇáÞÇÑÕ ÈÊåãÉ ÑÝÚ ÑÇíÇÊ ÍÑßÉ ÝÊÍ


----------



## docmauser1

georgephillip said:


> _"As it is turning into a multicultural and multicommunal society, Israel does not know how to organize relations among the various minorities; the result is repulsive outbursts of hatred._


Like in Europe?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _"relocation camps."_


Like in Australia, I suppose. They got tired of all that international "poor'n robbed" infestation well before Israel, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdk_hcx1TyA[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> ...


_Must've been some madrasa smut._


----------



## georgephillip

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"As it is turning into a multicultural and multicommunal society, Israel does not know how to organize relations among the various minorities; the result is repulsive outbursts of hatred._
> 
> 
> 
> Like in Europe?
Click to expand...

Like Europe's illegal occupation of ?


----------



## Ropey

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"As it is turning into a multicultural and multicommunal society, Israel does not know how to organize relations among the various minorities; the result is repulsive outbursts of hatred._
> 
> 
> 
> Like in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Europe's illegal occupation of ?
Click to expand...


Continue...


----------



## Marc39

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"As it is turning into a multicultural and multicommunal society, Israel does not know how to organize relations among the various minorities; the result is repulsive outbursts of hatred._
> 
> 
> 
> Like in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Europe's illegal occupation of ?
Click to expand...


Er, open a history book and read about the British Empire, uneducated one.


----------



## Marc39

*Palestine Press Agency: Hamas IslamoNazis Beat and Torture Children In Gaza*


> Today [Hamas] arrested a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion.


http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/index.php?maa=ReadStory&ChannelID=81021


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGZgKLZE8hk[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _youtube.com_


Philistine smut?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=345GEk19U2I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjDZLHQYoM4[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1na_Xlk_4



No matter how many youtubes you put up of the poor Gazans, I can't empathize with them as long as they don't recognize Israel, change their tactics and even their dress.  Just like you can't empathize with Israelis who are blown to bits.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1na_Xlk_4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many youtubes you put up of the poor Gazans, I can't empathize with them as long as they don't recognize Israel, change their tactics and even their dress.  Just like you can't empathize with Israelis who are blown to bits.
Click to expand...


Israel has no borders. What are they supposed to recognize?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1na_Xlk_4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many youtubes you put up of the poor Gazans, I can't empathize with them as long as they don't recognize Israel, change their tactics and even their dress.  Just like you can't empathize with Israelis who are blown to bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has no borders. What are they supposed to recognize?
Click to expand...


So Israel's final borders haven't been finalized yet.  Israel is a member of the U.N., which voted it into existence.  But if Hamas recognizes Israel, then they've sold out, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many youtubes you put up of the poor Gazans, I can't empathize with them as long as they don't recognize Israel, change their tactics and even their dress.  Just like you can't empathize with Israelis who are blown to bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has no borders. What are they supposed to recognize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Israel's final borders haven't been finalized yet.  Israel is a member of the U.N., which voted it into existence.  But if Hamas recognizes Israel, then they've sold out, right?
Click to expand...


When did the UN vote it into existence?

Foreigners unilaterally claimed themselves to be a state inside Palestine without telling anyone where it was.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many youtubes you put up of the poor Gazans, I can't empathize with them as long as they don't recognize Israel, change their tactics and even their dress.  Just like you can't empathize with Israelis who are blown to bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has no borders. What are they supposed to recognize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Israel's final borders haven't been finalized yet.  Israel is a member of the U.N., which voted it into existence.  But if Hamas recognizes Israel, then they've sold out, right?
Click to expand...


Israel has no borders because it has never legally acquired any land. Israel is an occupation of Palestine sitting inside Palestine's borders.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk63dX8EKZw]More Hamas Attacks[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSnqY-HH5c"]Hamas weapons industry in Gaza[/ame]

We are ready...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Ropey

They should be sleepless ...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israel has no borders because it has never legally acquired any land. Israel is an occupation of Palestine sitting inside Palestine's borders._


We've read that arab drivel, designed to hide the largely immigrat nature of "palestine" arabs, before, thanks, no need to repeat that. It's based on the arab lies that, there had existed an established sovereign, independent arab state of "palestine" that somehow (divine intervention?) got usurped. There had never existed an established sovereign, independent arab state of "palestine" to claim borders, land, camels, donkeys, "Al Quds" (Jerusalem), "Al Khalil" (Hebron), Al Gore, etc., of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4he2XX45eI&feature=related]YouTube - 31 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem ..divx[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1lMKX-Le1I]YouTube - Israel Hamas Gaza TV programme Indoctrinates Children To Hate Jews[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeii225G-HM]YouTube - Hamas&#39; Children TV with a Terrorist Jew-Eating Rabbit[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR8Tfd0i4lY]YouTube - Hamas Kids Play[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaAvZp7EP4]YouTube - Hamas Indoctrinating Toddlers[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dPb1bF-s4M]YouTube - 11-year-old Palestinians: Martyrdom better than this world[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm8w7_P8wZ0]YouTube - Hamas Rabbit eat Jews[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgeuhMVPHmw]YouTube - Hamas Bunny Assud Is Tempted to Steal & Sentenced by Child Viewers to Have His Hand Chopped Off[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxAziBe5rxc]YouTube - Inside Hamas (The Truth)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i08L09V0_sg]YouTube - Hamas In Their Own Voices[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk63dX8EKZw]More Hamas Attacks[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSnqY-HH5c"]Hamas weapons industry in Gaza[/ame]

We are ready...

This bears repeating.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JOiqwPVXCY]YouTube - 7 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKK84jb9kos]YouTube - 26 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfH54pwW9nE]YouTube - &#x202a;4 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20U4uabhss4]YouTube - &#x202a;22 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxHQVUdk7U0]YouTube - &#x202a;10 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfnZ17GB27k]YouTube - &#x202a;29 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCDep_CdUwM]YouTube - &#x202a;2 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1lMKX-Le1I]YouTube - Israel Hamas Gaza TV programme Indoctrinates Children To Hate Jews[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeii225G-HM]YouTube - Hamas' Children TV with a Terrorist Jew-Eating Rabbit[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR8Tfd0i4lY]YouTube - Hamas Kids Play[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaAvZp7EP4]YouTube - Hamas Indoctrinating Toddlers[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dPb1bF-s4M]YouTube - 11-year-old Palestinians: Martyrdom better than this world[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm8w7_P8wZ0]YouTube - Hamas Rabbit eat Jews[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgeuhMVPHmw]YouTube - Hamas Bunny Assud Is Tempted to Steal & Sentenced by Child Viewers to Have His Hand Chopped Off[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxAziBe5rxc]YouTube - Inside Hamas (The Truth)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i08L09V0_sg]YouTube - Hamas In Their Own Voices[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxC5sMVoBQQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Gaza Knocking On Heaven&#39;s Door&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _YouTube Gaza Knocking On Heaven's Door_


So much toob spam.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt17CK3ilfo]YouTube - &#x202a;6 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE1OvNrqLrU]YouTube - &#x202a;9 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Wq8lO7Y1Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;13 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTq3V430BAo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;17 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr71MSrh7q0]&#x202a;70 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem_


Must be stuffing their faces - ramadan's coming.


----------



## P F Tinmore

At the port of Ashdod you see Palestinian and Israeli protesters against the "massacre" and "hijacking" of the ships as well as those who came in support of the Israeli aggression.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkJCFwav6fw]&#x202a;92 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _At the port of Ashdod you see Palestinian and Israeli protesters against the "massacre" and "hijacking" of the ships as well as those who came in support of the Israeli aggression._


Whatever the stuff they smoked.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b6b208pEOw]&#x202a;90 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOLTHTPRYtg]&#x202a;90 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FybQW3OXtF0]89 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBKKG2UIJ-M]88 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Seren

Oh Dear ....The  "You Tube view of geo-politics" Oh well You Tube Latma for some perpective...not that perspective or accuracy is your strong suit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Seren said:


> Oh Dear ....The  "You Tube view of geo-politics" Oh well You Tube Latma for some perpective...not that perspective or accuracy is your strong suit.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mQB5z_2-P0&feature=related]Ramzi Khoury future interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Seren

Mr. Tinmore Do you understand Arabic? Do you kow what was said? I speak Arabic only moderately well. But still better than you I bet. The "truth: indedd. You keep googling there son!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Seren said:


> Mr. Tinmore Do you understand Arabic? Do you kow what was said? I speak Arabic only moderately well. But still better than you I bet. The "truth: indedd. You keep googling there son!



Did they get the sub titles wrong?


----------



## Seren

Like all translations ...there are decrepancies. But you wouldn"t know


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SfGf9Yv6DY]88 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Seren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Tinmore Do you understand Arabic? Do you kow what was said? I speak Arabic only moderately well. But still better than you I bet. The "truth: indedd. You keep googling there son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they get the sub titles wrong?
Click to expand...


LOL, and you wonder why you have no reputational points after 2 years


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Tinmore Do you understand Arabic? Do you kow what was said? I speak Arabic only moderately well. But still better than you I bet. The "truth: indedd. You keep googling there son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they get the sub titles wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, and you wonder why you have no reputational points after 2 years
Click to expand...


...says the guy with a rep power of...


4....


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they get the sub titles wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and you wonder why you have no reputational points after 2 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the guy with a rep power of...
> 
> 
> [SIZE="[/SIZE]....
> 
> :ll:
Click to expand...


Meanwhile, you're an uneducated, unemployed dropout living in a trailer


----------



## Shogun

Still don't know how to use the quote feature, eh comma master?


Wanna point out how much rep I have or are you still trying to figure out how to scream antisemite at the quote button?


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> Still don't know how to use the quote feature, eh comma master?
> 
> 
> Wanna point out how much rep I have or are you still trying to figure out how to scream antisemite at the quote button?



Still, an illiterate, uneducated, unemployed dropout living in a trailer.  
And, you wonder why you can't get laid in a whorehouse with a fistful of hundreds


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't know how to use the quote feature, eh comma master?
> 
> 
> Wanna point out how much rep I have or are you still trying to figure out how to scream antisemite at the quote button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, an illiterate, uneducated, unemployed dropout living in a trailer.
> And, you wonder why you can't get laid in a whorehouse with a fistful of hundreds
Click to expand...


...says the guy who couldn't use a comma correctly if an MLA handbook were shoved up his ass like stuffing in a turkey.




If you are the best Isreal has to offer then... well...  I guess it's no wonder how Germany pwned you so bad.


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't know how to use the quote feature, eh comma master?
> 
> 
> Wanna point out how much rep I have or are you still trying to figure out how to scream antisemite at the quote button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, an illiterate, uneducated, unemployed dropout living in a trailer.
> And, you wonder why you can't get laid in a whorehouse with a fistful of hundreds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the guy who couldn't use a comma correctly if an MLA handbook were shoved up his ass like stuffing in a turkey.
> 
> fl:
> 
> 
> If you are the best Isreal has to offer then... well...  I guess it's no wonder how Germany pwned you so bad.
Click to expand...


So says the uneducated, illiterate, unemployed psycho living in a trailer


----------



## Shogun

repeating yourself indicates just how deeply i've stomped a mudhole in your ass.

thanks for playing!




How does it feel to know that you'll never be allowed to build another temple of solomon on the land you want so bad?  I bet it chafes, doesn't it?  Knowing that you are not allowed to TAKE that land because the U.S. won't let you?  Poor guy...


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> repeating yourself indicates just how deeply i've stomped a mudhole in your ass.
> 
> thanks for playing!
> 
> :rfl:
> 
> 
> How does it feel to know that you'll never be allowed to build another temple of solomon on the land you want so bad?  I bet it chafes, doesn't it?  Knowing that you are not allowed to TAKE that land because the U.S. won't let you?  Poor guy...



The US is our Temple, welcome to it, psycho  

Owned, bitch.  

US President John Adams...
"I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization. "


----------



## Shogun

Hear that sucking sound as I remove my Net-foot from your vacuous ass?





go ahead, repeat yourself again!


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> Hear that sucking sound as I remove my Net-foot from your vacuous ass?
> 
> 
> :rfl:
> 
> 
> go ahead, repeat yourself again!



Says the unemployed psychotic living in a trailer 

Owned.


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> Hear that sucking sound as I remove my Net-foot from your vacuous ass?



Above, 90 lb weakling with a needledick plays tough guy in chat room


----------



## Shogun

Ahh, you repeated yourself!  AGAIN!

clearly, I've stunted your ability to respond with anything other than a cut and paste from jewlibrary.com and random, nonsensical silliness.


owned, indeed!


----------



## Shogun

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear that sucking sound as I remove my Net-foot from your vacuous ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above, 90 lb weakling with a needledick plays tough guy in chat room
Click to expand...


...says the rabid jew whose bark is, historically, laughably softer than his bite...


So, about that Temple of Solomon?  When can we expect that to start construction?


----------



## JStone

Shogun said:


> So, about that Temple of Solomon?



You live in the US Temple, psycho 

US President John Adams...
I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1u2H_QP0y8]86 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"* 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKFhgYo5ahs]86 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Who are the Fakestinians? Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Who are the Fakestinians? Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video



Good question. Are all Palestinians Arabs as your video states?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Fakestinians? Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Are all Palestinians Arabs as your video states?
Click to expand...


Jews were called Palestinians during the British Mandate until Israeli statehood in 1948, birdbrain.  Arabs first called themselves Palestinians in 1967, 3000 years after Jews owned Gaza after conquering the Philistines.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> In 1923, Pinhas Rutenberg founded the Palestine Electric Company, Ltd. (later to become the Israel Electric Corporation, Ltd.) There was a [Jewish] Palestine Symphony Orchestra, and in World War II, the British assembled a Jewish Brigade to fight the Axis Powers that was known as the Palestine regiment.
> 
> Since the establishment of Israel, its citizens are called Israelis, while the term Palestinians usually refers to the Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Definitions of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone

Life in the Islamic Entity of Hamastan allahu akbar...

*Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*


> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip &#8212; a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Life in the Islamic Entity of Hamastan allahu akbar...
> 
> *Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News
Click to expand...




> Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007.



Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections and refused to step down, tried to overthrow the government and lost.

Your source is crap.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life in the Islamic Entity of Hamastan allahu akbar...
> 
> *Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections and refused to step down, tried to overthrow the government and lost.
> 
> Your source is crap.
Click to expand...


The Nazis, too, were the elected government, birdbrain.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life in the Islamic Entity of Hamastan allahu akbar...
> 
> *Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections and refused to step down, tried to overthrow the government and lost.
> 
> Your source is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis, too, were the elected government, birdbrain.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


So was Bush, Obama, and Nuttyyahoo. Our species is on the way out.

It doesn't change the fact that your source is crap.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections and refused to step down, tried to overthrow the government and lost.
> 
> Your source is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis, too, were the elected government, birdbrain.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was Bush, Obama, and Nuttyyahoo. Our species is on the way out.
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that your source is crap.
Click to expand...


Doesn't change the fact Hamas are IslamoNazis, stupid motherfucker.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeymPZifhsk]WIDE ANGLE | Gaza E.R. | Excerpt | PBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis, too, were the elected government, birdbrain.
> Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was Bush, Obama, and Nuttyyahoo. Our species is on the way out.
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that your source is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact Hamas are IslamoNazis, stupid motherfucker.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeymPZifhsk]WIDE ANGLE | Gaza E.R. | Excerpt | PBS - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hamas has its issues but they are better than the losers. If the losers would finally leave the West bank then they can have another election. Then maybe Hamas will lose.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was Bush, Obama, and Nuttyyahoo. Our species is on the way out.
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that your source is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact Hamas are IslamoNazis, stupid motherfucker.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeymPZifhsk]WIDE ANGLE | Gaza E.R. | Excerpt | PBS - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas has its issues but they are better than the losers. If the losers would finally leave the West bank then they can have another election. Then maybe Hamas will lose.
Click to expand...


Hamas has its issues, stupid motherfucker.

*The London Times: Gaza's Deadly Guardians*...


> A radical Islamist state has emerged from the smoking ruins of Gaza, threatening a new war with nearby Israel. Marie Colvin ventures into the lair of the Hamas extremists imposing their hardline doctrine on Palestinians trapped there.
> Hamas wants you to believe it has created a benevolent sanctuary where once chaos reigned. At the beginning of the journey into Gaza its easy to believe that things are better. Then you start talking to people  in private.
> 
> Young men show you bruised limbs and welts on their feet; every girl wears a hijab head covering and, for the first time, women wear niqab  Saudi-style face coverings that reveal only the eyes. And people whisper.
> 
> Welcome to Hamastan.
> 
> Ahmed Al-Nabaat, 24, sits in his courtyard in an oversized Barcelona shirt. He looks too young to be the father of the three young children who toddle barefoot round the tiny dirt courtyard.  His feet still hurt. Hamas came for him at 2am. About 30 armed men, their faces masked but wearing the black uniforms and badges of the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigade, the military wing of Hamas, had surrounded the house. They covered his eyes and took him away in a car.
> 
> They took me somewhere, I dont know, a room, Nabaat says. He has high cheekbones and the near-black skin of his Sudanese ancestry. They were screaming and beating me, punching me, slapping me on the face, he says. Then they tied my legs together and started falaka  a traditional Arabic torture where the soles of the feet are beaten with sticks. I relaxed. He sees the surprise in my face. I thought they were going to kill me, he explains.  When I realised its just falaka, I thought, okay, its just torture.   Qassam dumped him near his home, hours later. It took him half an hour to walk what usually takes two minutes. You were lucky, interjects his unsympathetic father, who is sitting against a courtyard wall. Most of the people they beat, they throw them unconscious in the street and they are not found until the morning.
> 
> His crime? Earlier that night at a party for a friends wedding, Nabaat had danced and played a song popular in Gaza  an over-romanticised ballad to Samih al-Madhoun, a Fatah commander executed by Hamas during the fighting. Hamas cameramen had filmed as Madhoun was dragged down the street amid spitting crowds, shot in the stomach, beaten and shot some more. It was shown on Hamas television that night.
> 
> The overblown ballad of his death  Your blood is not for free Samih/You left behind an earthquake/We will not forget you Samih  is such a Gazan hit that many young people have it on their mobile phones. Hamas, predictably, is furious. Three of Al-Nabaats friends who had danced at the wedding were also beaten. Azil Akhras is a sophisticated 24-year-old woman with heavily kohled eyes, thick, flowing black hair and rouged lips, comfortable in her jeans and tight red shirt. Life used to be shopping, going out  maybe to Roots, a popular Gaza nightclub even though it now serves only soft drinks  and going to the beach. Her life changed dramatically three months ago when Hamas took over Gaza. Now, I cover my head when I go in a car. Hamas is at the checkpoints. Last week, they stopped a girl who was not covered and they beat her brother when he tried to protect her.
> 
> She and her sister must be careful; they are alone. Their father, a former government health minister, has fled Gaza to escape Hamas. He has holed up in Ramallah, the West Bank capital, and is unable to return.  Its not just shopping trips she misses. A university graduate, Akhras had wanted to sit her masters degree; she wanted to travel. I had an idea, I wanted to be famous in history. Maybe a journalist, she says. Now, theres no chance, I cant even go outside. She resents Hamass repression. If I decide to cover [my head], it will be for my God, not some Qassam soldier.
> 
> Gazans are living in a climate of fear. The place is eerily serene, not only because of the presence of disciplined Hamas security forces on the streets but, as in all successful police states, because everyone has started policing themselves, afraid of the consequences of stepping over a line not defined in formal law.
> 
> Now that Hamas has solidified power, they are putting in place their system of keeping it. One part of this is a new ladies unit, reminiscent of the one in Iran where fierce, make-up-free women drag other women out of cars and away for re-education. Ominously, Hamas have failed so far to set up a court system, so cases are being heard by an Islamic judge.
> 
> The penalty for being singled out as partisan [against Hamas] could be an instant kneecapping; fighters taken prisoner could expect torture, and sometimes summary execution. An acquaintance of Rajoubs from the town of Beit Hanoun was visiting a relative at the local hospital when armed men in masks burst into the ward where a senior Fatah militant, Louai el-Masri, was being treated after an earlier clash. A doctor there told him that Hamas gunmen had shot el-Masri dead in his bed, then killed his brother as he was being operated on for bullet wounds, and also their father, who was in a waiting room.
> 
> Nobody has forgotten how Islamic mobs trashed premises where alcohol was sold and burnt down our only cinema for showing films the imams considered immoral, he points out. Reports say that Hamas has already begun ordering dress shops to remove female mannequins and advertisements for immodest lingerie from their windows, while hotels have been instructed to refuse rooms to unmarried couples, or face the consequences.
> 
> Gaza's deadly guardians - Times Online


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact Hamas are IslamoNazis, stupid motherfucker.
> WIDE ANGLE | Gaza E.R. | Excerpt | PBS - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has its issues but they are better than the losers. If the losers would finally leave the West bank then they can have another election. Then maybe Hamas will lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas has its issues, stupid motherfucker.
> 
> *The London Times: Gaza's Deadly Guardians*...
> 
> 
> 
> A radical Islamist state has emerged from the smoking ruins of Gaza, threatening a new war with nearby Israel. Marie Colvin ventures into the lair of the Hamas extremists imposing their hardline doctrine on Palestinians trapped there.
> Hamas wants you to believe it has created a benevolent sanctuary where once chaos reigned. At the beginning of the journey into Gaza its easy to believe that things are better. Then you start talking to people  in private.
> 
> Young men show you bruised limbs and welts on their feet; every girl wears a hijab head covering and, for the first time, women wear niqab  Saudi-style face coverings that reveal only the eyes. And people whisper.
> 
> Welcome to Hamastan.
> 
> Ahmed Al-Nabaat, 24, sits in his courtyard in an oversized Barcelona shirt. He looks too young to be the father of the three young children who toddle barefoot round the tiny dirt courtyard.  His feet still hurt. Hamas came for him at 2am. About 30 armed men, their faces masked but wearing the black uniforms and badges of the Izzedine al-Qassam Brigade, the military wing of Hamas, had surrounded the house. They covered his eyes and took him away in a car.
> 
> They took me somewhere, I dont know, a room, Nabaat says. He has high cheekbones and the near-black skin of his Sudanese ancestry. They were screaming and beating me, punching me, slapping me on the face, he says. Then they tied my legs together and started falaka  a traditional Arabic torture where the soles of the feet are beaten with sticks. I relaxed. He sees the surprise in my face. I thought they were going to kill me, he explains.  When I realised its just falaka, I thought, okay, its just torture.   Qassam dumped him near his home, hours later. It took him half an hour to walk what usually takes two minutes. You were lucky, interjects his unsympathetic father, who is sitting against a courtyard wall. Most of the people they beat, they throw them unconscious in the street and they are not found until the morning.
> 
> His crime? Earlier that night at a party for a friends wedding, Nabaat had danced and played a song popular in Gaza  an over-romanticised ballad to Samih al-Madhoun, a Fatah commander executed by Hamas during the fighting. Hamas cameramen had filmed as Madhoun was dragged down the street amid spitting crowds, shot in the stomach, beaten and shot some more. It was shown on Hamas television that night.
> 
> The overblown ballad of his death  Your blood is not for free Samih/You left behind an earthquake/We will not forget you Samih  is such a Gazan hit that many young people have it on their mobile phones. Hamas, predictably, is furious. Three of Al-Nabaats friends who had danced at the wedding were also beaten. Azil Akhras is a sophisticated 24-year-old woman with heavily kohled eyes, thick, flowing black hair and rouged lips, comfortable in her jeans and tight red shirt. Life used to be shopping, going out  maybe to Roots, a popular Gaza nightclub even though it now serves only soft drinks  and going to the beach. Her life changed dramatically three months ago when Hamas took over Gaza. Now, I cover my head when I go in a car. Hamas is at the checkpoints. Last week, they stopped a girl who was not covered and they beat her brother when he tried to protect her.
> 
> She and her sister must be careful; they are alone. Their father, a former government health minister, has fled Gaza to escape Hamas. He has holed up in Ramallah, the West Bank capital, and is unable to return.  Its not just shopping trips she misses. A university graduate, Akhras had wanted to sit her masters degree; she wanted to travel. I had an idea, I wanted to be famous in history. Maybe a journalist, she says. Now, theres no chance, I cant even go outside. She resents Hamass repression. If I decide to cover [my head], it will be for my God, not some Qassam soldier.
> 
> Gazans are living in a climate of fear. The place is eerily serene, not only because of the presence of disciplined Hamas security forces on the streets but, as in all successful police states, because everyone has started policing themselves, afraid of the consequences of stepping over a line not defined in formal law.
> 
> Now that Hamas has solidified power, they are putting in place their system of keeping it. One part of this is a new ladies unit, reminiscent of the one in Iran where fierce, make-up-free women drag other women out of cars and away for re-education. Ominously, Hamas have failed so far to set up a court system, so cases are being heard by an Islamic judge.
> 
> The penalty for being singled out as partisan [against Hamas] could be an instant kneecapping; fighters taken prisoner could expect torture, and sometimes summary execution. An acquaintance of Rajoubs from the town of Beit Hanoun was visiting a relative at the local hospital when armed men in masks burst into the ward where a senior Fatah militant, Louai el-Masri, was being treated after an earlier clash. A doctor there told him that Hamas gunmen had shot el-Masri dead in his bed, then killed his brother as he was being operated on for bullet wounds, and also their father, who was in a waiting room.
> 
> Nobody has forgotten how Islamic mobs trashed premises where alcohol was sold and burnt down our only cinema for showing films the imams considered immoral, he points out. Reports say that Hamas has already begun ordering dress shops to remove female mannequins and advertisements for immodest lingerie from their windows, while hotels have been instructed to refuse rooms to unmarried couples, or face the consequences.
> 
> Gaza's deadly guardians - Times Online
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Their father, a former government health minister, has fled Gaza to escape Hamas. He has holed up in Ramallah, the West Bank capital, and is unable to return.



He worked for Israel. If he didn't Israel would not let him go to the West Bank.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has its issues but they are better than the losers. If the losers would finally leave the West bank then they can have another election. Then maybe Hamas will lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has its issues, stupid motherfucker.
> 
> *The London Times: Gaza's Deadly Guardians*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their father, a former government health minister, has fled Gaza to escape Hamas. He has holed up in Ramallah, the West Bank capital, and is unable to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He worked for Israel. If he didn't Israel would not let him go to the West Bank.
Click to expand...


That's all you got out of the article condemning Hamas's Nazi-like tactics, stupid motherfucker? 

No wonder you have zero reputational points after 2 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has its issues, stupid motherfucker.
> 
> *The London Times: Gaza's Deadly Guardians*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their father, a former government health minister, has fled Gaza to escape Hamas. He has holed up in Ramallah, the West Bank capital, and is unable to return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He worked for Israel. If he didn't Israel would not let him go to the West Bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you got out of the article condemning Hamas's Nazi-like tactics, stupid motherfucker?
> 
> No wonder you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
Click to expand...




> The ensuing violence had left 10 members of the Hillis family dead, and dozens of the clan's members had fled through Israel to the West Bank, he said.
> 
> JewishPost.com - BEHIND THE SCENES AT THE UN HAMAS ARE NOW THE BAD GUYS



The Hillis clan is an armed militia in Gaza. Now, why would Israel allow militia members to travel through Israel when Israel allows *nobody* from Gaza into Israel?

Perhaps you  should try thinking before you post.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> He worked for Israel. If he didn't Israel would not let him go to the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got out of the article condemning Hamas's Nazi-like tactics, stupid motherfucker?
> 
> No wonder you have zero reputational points after 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ensuing violence had left 10 members of the Hillis family dead, and dozens of the clan's members had fled through Israel to the West Bank, he said.
> 
> JewishPost.com - BEHIND THE SCENES AT THE UN HAMAS ARE NOW THE BAD GUYS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hillis clan is an armed militia in Gaza. Now, why would Israel allow militia members to travel through Israel when Israel allows *nobody* from Gaza into Israel?
> 
> Perhaps you  should try thinking before you post.
Click to expand...


Perhaps if you had a functional brain with which to think, you would have even one reputational point after 2 years of posting gibberish, psycho.

*Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*


> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Hillis clan is an armed militia in Gaza. Now, why would Israel allow militia members to travel through Israel when Israel allows nobody from Gaza into Israel?

 Perhaps you should try thinking before you post.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Hillis clan is an armed militia in Gaza. Now, why would Israel allow militia members to travel through Israel when Israel allows nobody from Gaza into Israel?
> 
> Perhaps you should try thinking before you post.



More gibberish, above, from the mental patient with not even one reputational point after 2 years of mindless posts.


*Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.*


> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hillis clan is an armed militia in Gaza. Now, why would Israel allow militia members to travel through Israel when Israel allows nobody from Gaza into Israel?
> 
> Perhaps you should try thinking before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More gibberish, above, from the mental patient with not even one reputational point after 2 years of mindless posts.
> 
> 
> *Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.*
> 
> 
> 
> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OK, it is beyond you. I understand.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hillis clan is an armed militia in Gaza. Now, why would Israel allow militia members to travel through Israel when Israel allows nobody from Gaza into Israel?
> 
> Perhaps you should try thinking before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More gibberish, above, from the mental patient with not even one reputational point after 2 years of mindless posts.
> 
> 
> *Palestine Press Agency: Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.*
> 
> 
> 
> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, it is beyond you. I understand.
Click to expand...


I understand why you have not one reputational point after 2 years of mindless posts.

Hamas Miitants Infiltrate Hospital And Threaten Doctors 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeymPZifhsk]WIDE ANGLE | Gaza E.R. | Excerpt | PBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTbBx622-8]85 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8]Hamas Imposing Sharia Law In Gaza - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM]YouTube - Hamas we desire death human shields of civilians[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbKxiQbJ9U0]YouTube - Luxury Mall opens in Gaza[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU5NmRkaIt4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Gaza Water Park and Luxury Restaurants for Arab Palestinians[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Who are these so-called Palestinians, anyway? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Who are these so-called Palestinians, anyway? Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IG5-JHgeXA]51 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these so-called Palestinians, anyway? Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IG5-JHgeXA]51 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



Nice trick going from zero rep points to 13 pts overnight.


----------



## Akimbot

Jerusalem will be cleansed of zionist soon enough, stay strong, my brothers.


----------



## JStone

Akimbot said:


> Jerusalem will be cleansed of zionist soon enough, stay strong, my brothers.



Jerusalem has been the Jewish capital of the Jews for 3000 years, dimwit.  Take your anti-psychotic medication like the nice nurse asked you to do


----------



## Akimbot

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem will be cleansed of zionist soon enough, stay strong, my brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem has been the Jewish capital of the Jews for 3000 years, dimwit.  Take your anti-psychotic medication like the nice nurse asked you to do
Click to expand...


Like all good zionists, you are an arrogant fool with no balls who will be wiped out by Muslim nukes soon enough. Keep talking, your end is near.


----------



## JStone

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem will be cleansed of zionist soon enough, stay strong, my brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem has been the Jewish capital of the Jews for 3000 years, dimwit.  Take your anti-psychotic medication like the nice nurse asked you to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like all good zionists, you are an arrogant fool with no balls who will be wiped out by Muslim nukes soon enough. Keep talking, your end is near.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl76nw92AJc]Jews and Muslims-Nobel Prize List (Latest) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem has been the Jewish capital of the Jews for 3000 years, dimwit.  Take your anti-psychotic medication like the nice nurse asked you to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all good zionists, you are an arrogant fool with no balls who will be wiped out by Muslim nukes soon enough. Keep talking, your end is near.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl76nw92AJc]Jews and Muslims-Nobel Prize List (Latest) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Relevance?


----------



## JStone

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem will be cleansed of zionist soon enough, stay strong, my brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem has been the Jewish capital of the Jews for 3000 years, dimwit.  Take your anti-psychotic medication like the nice nurse asked you to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like all good zionists, you are an arrogant fool with no balls who will be wiped out by Muslim nukes soon enough. Keep talking, your end is near.
Click to expand...


Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people  155 times the population of Israel  were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> 
> The telltale signs of Israel's economic rise can be seen in the Tel Aviv skyline and the new office complexes around Jerusalem. International giant Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd. was founded in 1901 by three pharmacists in Jerusalem. Today it employs 40,000 around the world.
> 
> Teva has a market cap of $44.2 billion  the most highly valued company based in Israel and the ninth-largest firm traded on the Nasdaq
> 
> Less than 300 miles separate the purposeful creative buzz in the JVP Media Quarter from the restive streets of Cairo, where the Muslim Brotherhood tells Egypt's unemployed that their plight is the fault of corrupt capitalists and Jews. It doesn't take a Nobel Prize-winning economist to figure out where these two economies are going.
> 
> How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In Dark - Investors.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjfzfGcZlXo]84 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKToo8O7_xo]84 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*


> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News


----------



## P F Tinmore

> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007.



Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections, tried to stay in power with US money and weapons.

I wouldn't call that "overran." Your source is crap.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections, tried to stay in power with US money and weapons.
> 
> I wouldn't call that "overran." Your source is crap.
Click to expand...


*Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*


> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections, tried to stay in power with US money and weapons.
> 
> I wouldn't call that "overran." Your source is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It is just like you to post the same crap over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office. Fatah, who lost the elections, tried to stay in power with US money and weapons.
> 
> I wouldn't call that "overran." Your source is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip &#8212; a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is just like you to post the same crap over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.
Click to expand...



Palestine Press Agency:  Hamas beat and arrested children in Gaza for raising a Fatah banner last night.


> Today Hamas arrested of a minor child Mohammed Abu Harbeed (13 years old) and other children, and tortured and beat them with batons and blindfolded them in the cold, for raising the banners of the Fatah movement.
> 
> A Fatah spokesman said that 'these practices are incompatible with the principles of national and moral traditions and customs, and with human rights and international covenants and instruments, which provide for the protection of the rights of children, as well as inconsistent with the teachings of our religion."
> 
> -


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbhAMkZerhM]83 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad 


> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday.
> 
> The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip  a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad - ABC News


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn-F49D655g]83 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS2xEbzJ3O4]82 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Hamas Violently Kick Palestinians Out of Homes In Gaza 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jump over irrelevant post.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS2xEbzJ3O4]82 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Gaza Christians Under Siege
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adeKtTlejNY]Christians under Siege in Gaza - UN Silent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjEBQ_bE7uA&feature=related]Palestine Pre-1947 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]


 


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the British Mandate and Israeli statehood


 
American Library Association


> For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power:


 
Can you find Palestine on this UN map? http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris 


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries  Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq  attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr


 

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Canada's Embarrassment! Canada Park was developed by the Jewish National Fund of Canada lies over the ruins of three ethnically cleansed Palestinian villages Imwas, Yalu, Deir Ayoub and Beit Noba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XgbGR43QZc]81 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Hamas Violently Kick Palestinians Out of Homes In Gaza   
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMNnhTjkuAU]Hamas violently kick Palestinians out of homes and destroy them in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWH1oMpmAjs]80 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Psalm 137


> By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Upon the willows in the midst thereof we hanged up our harps.
> 
> For there they that led us captive asked of us words of song, and our tormentors asked of us mirth: 'Sing us one of the songs of Zion.'
> 
> How shall we sing HaShem'S song in a foreign land?
> 
> If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget her cunning.
> 
> Let my tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth, if I remember thee not; if I set not Jerusalem above my chiefest joy.
> 
> Remember, O HaShem, against the children of Edom the day of Jerusalem; who said: 'Rase it, rase it, even to the foundation thereof.'
> 
> O daughter of Babylon, that art to be destroyed; happy shall he be, that repayeth thee as thou hast served us.
> 
> Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the rock.


 
Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## Ropey

And you don't at all want to come over and be sleepless in Israel PF?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Canada's Embarrassment! Canada Park was developed by the Jewish National Fund of Canada lies over the ruins of three ethnically cleansed Palestinian villages Imwas, Yalu, Deir Ayoub and Beit Noba



Palestine and Palestinians were invented a few years ago by the British.  Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel [not Palestine] for 3000 years to today.  Arabs must not squat on Jewish land and return to Arabia where they came from.

Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1948]



Cambridge University Press


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries &#8211; Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq &#8211; attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> http://www.drzz.fr/the-war-against-israel-goes-on-by-guy-milliere/



Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/OtherVendors.asp?isbn=9780300059199


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> And you don't at all want to come over and be sleepless in Israel PF?



What do you mean?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't at all want to come over and be sleepless in Israel PF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...


Personally, it seems to me that those of your bent might also like to come over and be sleepless in Israel as well. (after they change the name that is.).

This Can-eh-Dian Jew thinks there will be no move. 

*Edit:*  Remember the maps you produced in the past?  The ones that are from your side, showing no Israel. Like the maps of most Muslim countries, even Algeria...


----------



## P F Tinmore

I don't understand your point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWZY3t9aeyQ]79 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Arab asses facing Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock mosque as they pray to Mecca  allahu fucku


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqJIXB3ARw]78 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



King David founded Jerusalem as the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Jerusalem appears 700 times in the Hebrew Bible.  Jews pray to Jerusalem.

in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, the suicide monkeys and virgin chasers just point their hairy asses at Jerusalem and to the "sacred" dome of the rock when praying to Mecca.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLHciH1rvw]77 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Jews made Jerusalem their capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing Mecca.


----------



## P F Tinmore

This is about Christians, but you never could keep up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLHciH1rvw]77 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Jews made Jerusalem their capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd7ES-f8dkc]76 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

Daoud Nassar's land has been owned by his family since 1916. This Christian family lived in caves in the land that Israel is trying to confiscate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd7ES-f8dkc]76 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King David founded Jerusalem as the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Jerusalem appears 700 times in the Hebrew Bible.  Jews pray to Jerusalem.
> 
> in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, the suicide monkeys and virgin chasers just point their hairy asses at Jerusalem and to the "sacred" dome of the rock when praying to Mecca.
Click to expand...




Its their religion, if they want to point their hairy asses to Jerusalem, that is their right. 

Its their religion and their sky-fairy, you pray to your sky-fairy and wear your silly hats and shawls to your hearts content...


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The new Israel is a fake and violates the rights of the Jews who are native to Palestine.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The new Israel is a fake and violates the rights of the Jews who are native to Palestine.



Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
Tel Dan Stele Verifying King David Dynasty 3000 years ago
The Tel Dan Stela and the Kings of Aram and Israel

Judaea Capta Coins Minted By Romans against Jews 2000 years ago 
Judaea Capta coinage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls 2000 years old.
Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


----------



## P F Tinmore

Krauthammer doesn't know shit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTbBx622-8]85 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Krauthammer doesn't know shit.



Washington Post Writers Group


> Winner of the Pulitzer Prize and named by The Financial Times as the most influential commentator in America, Charles Krauthammer has been honored from every part of the political spectrum for his bold, lucid and original writing -- from the famously liberal People for the American Way (which presented him their First Amendment Award) to the staunchly conservative Bradley Foundation (which awarded him their first $250,000 Bradley Prize).
> 
> Since 1985, Krauthammer has written a syndicated column for The Washington Post for which he won the 1987 Pulitzer Prize for distinguished commentary. It is published weekly in more than 250 newspapers worldwide.
> 
> Says Fred Hiatt, editorial page editor of The Washington Post: "Krauthammer's weekly essays on the war on terrorism, bioethics, the Middle East, anti-Semitism in Europe and other complex and contentious issues cut through the cant and the muddy thinking in a way that many other columnists can only envy."
> 
> The Washington Post Writers Group



Charles Krauthammer...


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Charles Krauthammer only spews Israeli propaganda crap.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Charles Krauthammer only spews Israeli propaganda crap.



Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis...


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.  All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Krauthammer only spews Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.  All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, and?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Krauthammer only spews Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis...
> 
> 
> 
> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.  All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and?
Click to expand...


Historian Bernard Lewis...


> For some time now, it has come to be generally accepted by Muslims that Jerusalem is a holy city; indeed, most rank it third after Mecca and Medina.  This was, however, by no means always accepted by Muslims, and in earlier times there was strong resistance among many [Muslim] theologians and jurists who regarded this notion as a Judaizing error--as one more among many attempts by Jewish converts [to Islam] to infiltrate Jewish ideas or practices into Islam.  A story told by the great ninth-century historian Tabari, describing a visit by the caliph Umar to the newly conquered city of Jerusalem, illustrates the point:
> 
> "When Umar came...to Aelia [Jerusalem]...he said, "bring me Ka'b"  Ka'b was brought to him and Umar asked him, "Where do you think we should put the place of prayer?"
> 
> "By the Rock," [in Jerusalem] answered Ka'b.  "By God, Ka'b," said Umar, "you are following after Judaism.  I saw you take off your sandals."
> 
> "I wanted to feel the touch of it with my bare feet," said Ka'b.  "I saw you," said Umar.  "but no...we were not commanded concerning the Rock [in Jerusalem], but we were commanded concerning the Ka'ba [in Mecca]"
> 
> Ka'b al-Ahbar was a well-known Jewish convert to Islam and an important figure often cited in connection with what are seen as Judaizing insertions into true Islamic doctrine.  *The point of the story clearly is that the sanctity of Jerusalem is a Jewish, not a Muslim, belief, that Ka'b was a fault in maintaining it despite his conversion, and that only Mecca is the direction of prayer and the place of pilgrimage for Muslims*.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Where do you find all this irrelevant crap?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Where do you find all this irrelevant crap?



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Psalm 137


> By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered Zion.
> 
> Upon the willows in the midst thereof we hanged up our harps.
> 
> For there they that led us captive asked of us words of song, and our tormentors asked of us mirth: 'Sing us one of the songs of Zion.'
> 
> How shall we sing HaShem'S song in a foreign land?
> 
> If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget her cunning.
> Let my tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth, if I remember thee not; if I set not Jerusalem above my chiefest joy.
> 
> Remember, O HaShem, against the children of Edom the day of Jerusalem; who said: 'Rase it, rase it, even to the foundation thereof.'
> 
> O daughter of Babylon, that art to be destroyed; happy shall he be, that repayeth thee as thou hast served us.
> 
> Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the rock.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Where do you find all this irrelevant crap?



American Library Association


> For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis



Bernard Lewis...


> For some time now, it has come to be generally accepted by Muslims that Jerusalem is a holy city; indeed, most rank it third after Mecca and Medina.  This was, however, by no means always accepted by Muslims, and in earlier times there was strong resistance among many [Muslim] theologians and jurists who regarded this notion as a Judaizing error--as one more among many attempts by Jewish converts [to Islam] to infiltrate Jewish ideas or practices into Islam.  A story told by the great ninth-century historian Tabari, describing a visit by the caliph Umar to the newly conquered city of Jerusalem, illustrates the point:
> 
> "When Umar came...to Aelia [Jerusalem]...he said, "bring me Ka'b"  Ka'b was brought to him and Umar asked him, "Where do you think we should put the place of prayer?"
> 
> "By the Rock," [in Jerusalem] answered Ka'b.  "By God, Ka'b," said Umar, "you are following after Judaism.  I saw you take off your sandals."
> 
> "I wanted to feel the touch of it with my bare feet," said Ka'b.  "I saw you," said Umar.  "but no...we were not commanded concerning the Rock [in Jerusalem], but we were commanded concerning the Ka'ba [in Mecca]"
> 
> Ka'b al-Ahbar was a well-known Jewish convert to Islam and an important figure often cited in connection with what are seen as Judaizing insertions into true Islamic doctrine.  *The point of the story clearly is that the sanctity of Jerusalem is a Jewish, not a Muslim, belief, that Ka'b was a fault in maintaining it despite his conversion, and that only Mecca is the direction of prayer and the place of pilgrimage for Muslims.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

You must have an Irrelevant Crap Encyclopedia.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> You must have an Irrelevant Crap Encyclopedia.



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Book of Joshua: Therefore the five kings of the Amorites, the king of Jerusalem, the king of Hebron, the king of Jarmuth, the king of Lachish, the king of Eglon, gathered themselves together...


----------



## P F Tinmore

See what I mean!


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> See what I mean!



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero

Book of Samuel: David was thirty years old when he began to reign, and he reigned forty years. In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months; and in Jerusalem he reigned thirty and three years over all Israel and Judah


----------



## P F Tinmore

Back on track.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd7ES-f8dkc]76 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB5NUAGtnSM]76 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem *



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## DavidS

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.
> 
> King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital
> 
> When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca
Click to expand...


Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).

Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God. 

Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem. 

Learn your history, dude.


----------



## JStone

DavidS said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.
> 
> King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital
> 
> When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
Click to expand...


Qibla shmibla.  The pedophile Mahound changed the qibla to Jerusalem when he tried to convert the Jews.  When they rejected his sick belief system, Mahound changed the qibla to mecca.

qibla is bullshit.


----------



## DavidS

DavidS said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qibla shmibla.  The pedophile Mahound changed the qibla to Jerusalem when he tried to convert the Jews.  When they rejected his sick belief system, Mahound changed the qibla to mecca.
> 
> qibla is bullshit.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you're the Pro-Israeli version of Shogun. Fascinating. Wonderful. You're both fucking morons and now I have someone like YOU trying to be on my side??

Eh, I think you're just Shogun trying to give Israel and Jews a bad rap.


----------



## JStone

DavidS said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qibla shmibla.  The pedophile Mahound changed the qibla to Jerusalem when he tried to convert the Jews.  When they rejected his sick belief system, Mahound changed the qibla to mecca.
> 
> qibla is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're the Pro-Israeli version of Shogun. Fascinating. Wonderful. You're both fucking morons and now I have someone like YOU trying to be on my side??
> 
> Eh, I think you're just Shogun trying to give Israel and Jews a bad rap.
Click to expand...


Allah is pro-Israel  
Qur'an 17:104: And thereafter We [Allah] said to the Children of Israel: 'Dwell securely in the Promised Land. 

You see one word in Quran about the fucking Fakestinians? No, I didn't think so


----------



## JStone

DavidS said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.
> 
> King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital
> 
> When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking Kabah housed idols and still does with that stupid meteorite inside that the dumb Muslimes think was sent down by allah
> 
> I thought allah doesn't like idols but he likes a big black rock that muslimes idolize?
> 
> Islime is a scam for the ignorant and brain-washed   They should demolish the Kabah and build condos for Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Hindus and every other infidel
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

DavidS said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qibla shmibla.  The pedophile Mahound changed the qibla to Jerusalem when he tried to convert the Jews.  When they rejected his sick belief system, Mahound changed the qibla to mecca.
> 
> qibla is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're the Pro-Israeli version of Shogun. Fascinating. Wonderful. You're both fucking morons and now I have someone like YOU trying to be on my side??
> 
> Eh, I think you're just Shogun trying to give Israel and Jews a bad rap.
Click to expand...


If PF was a +1 and JStone was a -1 then they would cancel each other out when put physically together.


----------



## JStone

Ropey said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qibla shmibla.  The pedophile Mahound changed the qibla to Jerusalem when he tried to convert the Jews.  When they rejected his sick belief system, Mahound changed the qibla to mecca.
> 
> qibla is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're the Pro-Israeli version of Shogun. Fascinating. Wonderful. You're both fucking morons and now I have someone like YOU trying to be on my side??
> 
> Eh, I think you're just Shogun trying to give Israel and Jews a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PF was a +1 and JStone was a -1 then they would cancel each other out when put physically together.
Click to expand...


Schmeckle, I hope you're the next Gilad Shalit.  Send a postcard


----------



## Ropey

JStone said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you're the Pro-Israeli version of Shogun. Fascinating. Wonderful. You're both fucking morons and now I have someone like YOU trying to be on my side??
> 
> Eh, I think you're just Shogun trying to give Israel and Jews a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If PF was a +1 and JStone was a -1 then they would cancel each other out when put physically together.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schmeckle, I hope you're the next Gilad Shalit.  Send a postcard
Click to expand...




			
				JStone said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -13 reputation points from JStone.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> asshole
> 
> Regards,
> JStone
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## innoweb

what is happening to this country now, a no ending war..but in old times, they are the God-chosen people...


----------



## P F Tinmore

DavidS said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.
> 
> King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital
> 
> When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
Click to expand...




> Why are these photographs relevant?



They are not. Stoner repeatedly posts the same things after every post in every thread. Relevance is not an issue.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> They are not. Stoner repeatedly posts the same things after every post in every thread. Relevance is not an issue.



And you do the same thing.



innoweb said:


> what is happening to this country now, a no ending war..but in old times, they are the God-chosen people...



This is the way it is supposed to be.    Israel is recreated and strong. We are in year 5772 of a 6000 year line. We are united and strong against any and all comers. Our book tells us that at this end, all sides will be against us.

We have had many, many thousands of years of those attempting to end us. We have bypassed so many kingdoms and empires, built and rebuilt and rebuilt our country so many times in those thousands of years.  You might say we do have some paranoia built in and I would say that paranoia is a fine thing when there are those that are clearly out to get you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not. Stoner repeatedly posts the same things after every post in every thread. Relevance is not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> innoweb said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is happening to this country now, a no ending war..but in old times, they are the God-chosen people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the way it is supposed to be.    Israel is recreated and strong. We are in year 5772 of a 6000 year line. We are united and strong against any and all comers. Our book tells us that at this end, all sides will be against us.
> 
> We have had many, many thousands of years of those attempting to end us. We have bypassed so many kingdoms and empires, built and rebuilt and rebuilt our country so many times in those thousands of years.  You might say we do have some paranoia built in and I would say that paranoia is a fine thing when there are those that are clearly out to get you.
Click to expand...


Why was it that the native Palestinian Jews were (and still are) opposed to a Jewish state in Palestine?


----------



## theliq

after they HAVE been shot...WE KNOW


Marc39 said:


> Gazans Obtain Finest Medical Care At Israeli Hospitals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community...
> 
> 
> 
> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesn&#8217;t matter to them that it's Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasn&#8217;t such difficulty getting their visas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q]YouTube - Gazans choose Israeli hospitals despite troubles[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Hi Tinnie,WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IF EVERONE COULD HAVE A DILOGUE ABOUT Palestine and Israel WITHOUT THE INCURSION OF JSTONE AND HIS SIDE KICK DOPEY ROPEY.......NUMBER OF TIMES THE PAIR INFILTRATE NORMALITY ....TOOOOO MANY,FOR ANYONE'S SANITY...........Sooooooo BorinnnnggggggggggggggggggTHELIQ





P F Tinmore said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.
> 
> King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital
> 
> When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not. Stoner repeatedly posts the same things after every post in every thread. Relevance is not an issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRING   THE AND UNTRUE OF COURSE





JStone said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Hebrew Bible: 700
> Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.
> 
> King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital
> 
> When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking Kabah housed idols and still does with that stupid meteorite inside that the dumb Muslimes think was sent down by allah
> 
> I thought allah doesn't like idols but he likes a big black rock that muslimes idolize?
> 
> Islime is a scam for the ignorant and brain-washed   They should demolish the Kabah and build condos for Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Hindus and every other infidel
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

???????your meaning is unclear,GODS CHOSEN!!!!!!!!!!don't think so,i think the Japanese thought that during WW2THE


innoweb said:


> what is happening to this country now, a no ending war..but in old times, they are the God-chosen people...


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Why was it that the native Palestinian Jews were (and still are) opposed to a Jewish state in Palestine?_


Ah, they're waiting for the messiah to come and rebuild the jewish temple and to provide arabs with a roadmap to their respective homelands they came from to crowd into the country as per Winnie Churchill, of course.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not. Stoner repeatedly posts the same things after every post in every thread. Relevance is not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> innoweb said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is happening to this country now, a no ending war..but in old times, they are the God-chosen people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the way it is supposed to be.    Israel is recreated and strong. We are in year 5772 of a 6000 year line. We are united and strong against any and all comers. Our book tells us that at this end, all sides will be against us.
> 
> We have had many, many thousands of years of those attempting to end us. We have bypassed so many kingdoms and empires, built and rebuilt and rebuilt our country so many times in those thousands of years.  You might say we do have some paranoia built in and I would say that paranoia is a fine thing when there are those that are clearly out to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was it that the native Palestinian Jews were (and still are) opposed to a Jewish state in Palestine?
Click to expand...


John F. Kennedy...


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland... I went to Palestine in 1939 and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British &#8211; all had conquered the Holy Land &#8211; but none could make it prosper.  In the words of Israel Zangwill: &#8220;The land without a people waited for the people without a land.&#8221; The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm &#8211; barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries &#8211; a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States.  There, the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment.
> 
> I returned in 1951...this time as a Member of the Congress of the United States... to see the grandeur of Israel... The transformation which had taken place could not have been more complete. For between the time of my visit in 1939 and my visit in 1951, a nation had been reborn &#8211; a desert had been reclaimed &#8211; and a national integrity had been redeemed, after 2,000 years of seemingly endless waiting. Zion had at least been restoredThe barren land I had seen in 1939 had become the vital nation of 1951.
> 
> I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.
> 
> For Israel was not created in order to disappear - Israel will endure and flourish. It is the child of hope and the home of the brave. It can neither be broken by adversity nor demoralized by success. It carries the shield of democracy and it honors the sword of freedom; and no area of the world has ever had an overabundance of democracy and freedom.
> John F. Kennedy: Speech by Senator John F. Kennedy, Zionists of America Convention, Statler Hilton Hotel, New York, NY
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> Hi Tinnie,WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IF EVERONE COULD HAVE A DILOGUE ABOUT Palestine and Israel WITHOUT THE INCURSION OF JSTONE AND HIS SIDE KICK DOPEY ROPEY.......NUMBER OF TIMES THE PAIR INFILTRATE NORMALITY ....TOOOOO MANY,FOR ANYONE'S SANITY...........Sooooooo BorinnnnggggggggggggggggggTHELIQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant? They are praying towards Mecca, which is to the West of Israel and Jerusalem. If Jews were in Mecca, we would praying East toward Jerusalem. I don't get it. Please remember that a vast majority of Muslims would be facing TOWARDS Jerusalem because most Muslims don't live in the Middle East (only 25%).
> 
> Qibla is a very important tradition in Islam. If all Muslims are pointed towards Mecca at the same time, it shows unity of all Muslims worldwide under the Law of God.
> 
> Originally, before the Ka'aba was made the holiest site in Islam, Muslims prayed towards Jerusalem.
> 
> Learn your history, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these photographs relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not. Stoner repeatedly posts the same things after every post in every thread. Relevance is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This is supposed to be a discussion forum, however, many come here just to throw stones and call names.


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> Hi Tinnie,WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IF EVERONE COULD HAVE A DILOGUE ABOUT Palestine



Er, "Palestine" was invented by the Romans [yeah, the Romans from Italy], when they occupied Israel and renamed Israel the Latin "Palestina" to erase the 1000 year Jewish identity with the land. 

*University of Southern California *http://www.usc.edu/dept/LAS/religion/arc/kokhba/Html New/History.htm#outcome 


> *Rome conquered Jerusalem in 70 A.D. ending the national independence gained during the Jewish War (66-70 A.D.). Despite being under Roman control, much of the land in Judea was still in Jewish hands; the Jews were neither exiled nor enslaved. Seventy years after the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem, the Jews in Judea began a war against the Roman Empire (4a). The war lasted for three years from late summer A.D. 132 through late autumn A.D. 135. The war was led by Shim&#8217;on ben (or Bar) Kosiba, who became known as &#8220;Bar Kokhba&#8221; or &#8220;Son of the Star.&#8221;*
> 
> The emperor Hadrian found himself forced to deal with this serious Jewish threat to the Roman Empire. His Pax Romana was threatened by the Jewish War. Hadrian sent armies to Judea, but did not find victory against Bar Kokhba&#8217;s guerillas. The turning point in the war came when Hadrian called in one of his best generals, Julius Severus, to fight exclusively on the Jewish front. Severus slowly closed in around Bar Kokhba&#8212;and without outside help from the Jewish Diaspora which Bar Kokhba was counting on&#8212;was able to defeat the Jewish revolt.
> 
> *As punishment, the Jews were driven from Jerusalem and the gentiles moved in. The city was called Aelia Capitolina and was a pagan city&#8212;built on the ruins of Jerusalem. The province was renamed from Judea to Syria-Palaestina to further remove the Jews from their land. Practicing Judaism was outlawed and scholars who supported to rebellion were executed. Soon after the defeat of Bar Kokhba, Hadrian died and Antoninus Pius ascended the throne. Jews slowly regained their cultural and religious freedoms back *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Er, so what.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Er, so what._


Ah, so, no palistanians, naturally! Isn't that hilarious?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Er, so what.



Er, so Jews would be the real "Palestinians" since the Romans renamed the Jews' land "Palestina" while occupying it.

You're not the sharpest knife in the drawer.




[/URL


----------



## P F Tinmore

The native Palestinian Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine.

Israel violated the rights of Palestinian Jews.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The native Palestinian Jews were opposed to the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine.
> 
> Israel violated the rights of Palestinian Jews.



*John F. Kennedy*...


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland... I went to Palestine in 1939 and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British &#8211; all had conquered the Holy Land &#8211; but none could make it prosper. In the words of Israel Zangwill: &#8220;The land without a people waited for the people without a land.&#8221; The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm &#8211; barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries &#8211; a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States. There, the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment.
> 
> I returned in 1951...this time as a Member of the Congress of the United States... to see the grandeur of Israel... The transformation which had taken place could not have been more complete. For between the time of my visit in 1939 and my visit in 1951, a nation had been reborn &#8211; a desert had been reclaimed &#8211; and a national integrity had been redeemed, after 2,000 years of seemingly endless waiting. Zion had at least been restoredThe barren land I had seen in 1939 had become the vital nation of 1951.
> 
> I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.
> 
> For Israel was not created in order to disappear - Israel will endure and flourish. It is the child of hope and the home of the brave. It can neither be broken by adversity nor demoralized by success. It carries the shield of democracy and it honors the sword of freedom; and no area of the world has ever had an overabundance of democracy and freedom


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYR4RKpnkCY]75 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> 75 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem.  Jerusalem has never been a Muslim capital

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

Just as irrelevant as it was when you posted it a hundred times ago.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Just as irrelevant as it was when you posted it a hundred times ago.



You had zero reputational points too, monkey


----------



## P F Tinmore

Old, seen it.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Old, seen it.



Schmeckle, I don't post for you   Try to get one reputational point


----------



## P F Tinmore

Old, you already posted this.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Old, you already posted this.



You already have zero reputational points, monkey


----------



## P F Tinmore

I guess I am glad that you are concerned.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> I guess I am glad that you are concerned.



You're a loser offline and online, monkey  Too bad the abortion didn't work.


----------



## P F Tinmore

That is almost new.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> That is almost new.:clp2::cla2:



Not one new reputational point in 2 years, monkey


----------



## P F Tinmore

But that is getting old.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlG5obD-z0M]74 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _74 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem_


Medicate them.


----------



## Ropey

Back to Spamming PF?

Well, down to one...


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Br1DI2pCo]73 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem*



Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem nor has Jerusalem ever been a Muslim capital.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pY6lDMhIXU]72 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


 
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  
Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem nor has Jerusalem ever been a Muslim capital.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufDTfhutoh0]72 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx



http://asharq-e.com/news.asp?section=2&id=22115
 


> Hamas police proceeded to close a water park in Gaza due to the presence of "degrading and unethical gender mixing" according to the justification reported in the news. Subsequent information about this incident revealed that the citizens who were removed from the water park, following the Hamas decisions, had just sat down to break their fast [during the holy month of Ramadan], and those evicted from this water park included a charity organization that looked after orphans.
> 
> The media in our region only briefly reported this news, mainly because we do not understand how breaking one's fast during Ramadan could be considered "degrading and unethical." What exactly is the criteria for this?
> 
> In any case, this news did not gain a lot of media attention in the Arab world. In fact, those media outlets that covered this story included it on the inside pages of their newspapers or as part of a news round-up, and that is when it was reported at all.
> 
> Yet the Gaza Water Park closure is not an isolated incident, in fact similar events occur routinely [in the Gaza Strip]. Only a few weeks ago, gunmen burned down a summer camp for children organized by UNRWA because young boys and girls would be mixing together, and there was a possibility of them swimming together.
> 
> Indeed, the siege imposed upon Gaza, and the continuing strain that this has had on its people, has not prevented Hamas from overseeing &#8216;public morals&#8217;. For example, Hamas ensures that women's clothing stores respect the principle of modesty with regards to the mannequins on display at the shop's entrances, with the shop's who fail to do so being subject to punishments. The hardships suffered by the people of Gaza has not prevented Hamas from ensuring that women do not smoke shisha in public places, or that men do not work in female clothing shops.
> 
> And who could forget how the Ministry of Education in Gaza banned the book &#8216;Speak, Bird, Speak Again&#8217; which was a collection of Palestinian folk tales, saying that this contained "shameless sexual expressions?"
> 
> What is happening in Gaza is certainly far from an accident, or a miscalculation on the part of Hamas, and in fact this represents the essence of the Hamas movement and its true religious viewpoint. Hamas took over the Gaza Strip through force of arms, and it is impervious to being held to account for its actions. One cannot question its daily practices, or its oppression of the people of Gaza as Hamas practices tyranny in the name of resistance, and hides behind slogans.
> 
> Hamas does not tire from changing the features of the Palestinian cause, and obscuring its humanitarian aspects by continuing to obscure and eradicate Palestine's secular history and reality. Those who are united in support for Gaza and its people do not extend their solidarity towards the subsequent injustices inflicted upon the people of Gaza by Hamas, who have seized control of their lives. The means of resisting the Israeli blockade [of Gaza] are well known, and are sometimes productive, however as for the darkness that is being imposed upon the lives of the people of Gaza by Hamas, this cannot be dealt with whilst people are saying that they are in solidarity with the people of Palestine. What was inspiring with regards the Freedom Flotilla that came to challenge the Israeli blockade was that this also challenged the blockade that is being imposed by Hamas upon the lives of the people of Gaza.
> 
> When we read the daily reports about what is happening in Gaza under the shadow of Hamas, we cannot help but recall the final verse of the last poem written about Gaza by [Palestinian poet] Mahmoud Darwish before his death:
> 
> &#8220;If we can&#8217;t find someone to defeat us again, we defeat ourselves with our own hands&#8221;


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjF2AdPVU7U]71 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Hamas Bans Gaza Students Studying Abroad*  


> Gaza's militant Hamas rulers have banned eight teenage students with scholarships to study in the U.S. from leaving the territory, a Palestinian rights group said Wednesday. The move appeared to be part of an intensified Hamas campaign against independent groups that they view as a challenge to their rule and against activities that believe promote a Western lifestyle.
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights said the eight students were granted AMIDEAST scholarships, a program that educates talented teenagers from the Middle East and North Africa for a year in the U.S. At the end of the year, students return to their home countries to finish their education. The students were granted scholarships based on their academic achievements.
> 
> In a statement, the rights group said Hamas' education minister rejected a travel request by the teenager's parents for "social and cultural reasons." It also accused Hamas of breaching the parents' right to educate their children as they choose.
> 
> Hamas would not confirm the order, much as it has in the past with similar orders travel bans on Gaza residents.
> 
> But the parents of 15-year-old Aboud Alshatari said their son was traveling to the border Wednesday when Hamas police turned him away, saying the Education Ministry refused to let him leave Gaza. Alshatari was slated to attend school in North Carolina.
> 
> The ban comes a day after a network of aid groups in Gaza criticized Hamas for forcing aid workers and employees of civil society groups to register with them before traveling for work outside the Gaza Strip. And last week, Hamas shut down the U.S.-financed International Medical Corps after it refused to submit to a Hamas audit.
> 
> The Iranian-backed Hamas overran Gaza from the secular Palestinian Fatah party in bloody street battles in 2007. Since then, Hamas has slowly imposed its radical interpretation of Islam on residents of the Gaza Strip &#8212; a world view that is even more stern than what traditionally religious conservative Gazan's follow.
> 
> Other Hamas crackdowns include trying to ban male barbers from cutting women's hair and forbidding women from smoking in public and outlawing scantly clad female mannequins.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=14323961


 


> They're young, they're smart and they are Gaza's future generation.  These teenage high school students won a scholarship to study in the /United States for one year, but the Hamas government decided against letting them travel to America"
> 
> "I feel so frustrated, so sad.and so angry because we have worked really hard to get this scholarship.  It's not an easy scholarship to get."
> 
> "This scholarship means like a new door to my life, a new experience, a new adventure, to meeting new people, to know their culture..."
> 
> Human rights groups say there is no reason for Hamas's decision and that it's a violation of their basic rights"
> 
> "No one has the right to prevent us from going to the US to have a better education and a better life"


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr71MSrh7q0]70 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Gaza's Elected Islamist Rulers Crack Down on Secular Community *  
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...t-rulers-crack-down-on-secular-community.html


> After nearly four years of Hamas rule, the Gaza Strip's small secular community is in tatters, decimated by the militant group's campaign to impose its strict version of Islam in the coastal territory.
> 
> Hamas has bullied men and women to dress modestly, tried to keep the sexes from mingling in public and sparked a flight of secular university students and educated professionals. Most recently, it has confiscated novels it deems offensive to Islam from a bookshop and banned Gaza's handful of male hairdressers from styling women's hair.
> 
> Gaza, a tiny sliver of land squeezed between Egypt and Israel, always had a significant Islamic flavour, but once tolerated bars and cinemas, especially during Egyptian rule from 1948 to 1967. A conservative religious movement began to take hold in the 1980s, as part of a larger, region-wide religious awakening.
> 
> The trend toward religious fundamentalism preceded the Hamas takeover. In recent years, hardliners have burned down the cinemas. Their charred remains are still visible in Gaza City. Militants blew up the last bar in 2005.
> 
> Gaza women, whose attire once varied from Western pants and skirts to colourful traditional embroidered robes, began donning ankle-length loose robes. Women with face veils, once rarely seen in Gaza, are now a common sight.
> 
> Today, plainclothes officers sometimes halt couples in the streets, demanding to see marriage licenses. Last year, the Interior Ministry banned women from smoking water pipes in public. Islamic faith does not ban women from smoking, but it is considered taboo in Gaza society.
> 
> "In the end, the people who think differently are leaving," said Rami, a 32-year-old activist in one of Gaza's few secular groups. He refused to give his last name, fearing retribution


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


 
Eminent Historian Andrew Roberts...


> Jerusalem is the site of the Temple of Solomon and Herod. The stones of a palace erected by King David himself are even now being unearthed just outside the walls of Jerusalem. Everything that makes a nation state legitimate  bloodshed, soil tilled, two millennia of continuous residence, international agreements  argues for Israels right to exist


 
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem mentioned in Quran: Zero.

Psalm 137 [Hebrew Bible]: By the waters of Babylon, there we sat down and wept, when we remembered Zion.  On the willows there we hung up our lyres.  For there our captors required of us songs, and our tormentors, mirth, saying, "Sing us one of the songs of Zion!"  How shall we sing the Lord's song in a foreign land?  If I forget you, O Jerusalem, let my right hand wither!  Let me tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth, of I do not remember you, if I do not set Jerusalem above my highest joy! 

King David made Jerusalem the Jewish capital 3000 years ago.  
Mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem nor has Jerusalem ever been a Muslim capital.

When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJB5mDGb_dY]69 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> SURIF, West Bank -- A 20-year-old Palestinian woman who was thrown into a well and left to die in the name of "family honor" has not become just another statistic in one of the Middle East's most shameful practices.
> 
> The killing of Aya Baradiya &#8211; by an uncle who didn't like a potential suitor &#8211; sparked such outrage that Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas scrapped laws this week that guaranteed sentences of six months or less for such killings.
> 
> On the day of the killing, the uncle and two accomplices snatched the woman and tied her hands and feet, Hebron police chief Ramadan Awad said. The suspects told interrogators she screamed and demanded to know why they wanted to kill her, but the uncle said only that she deserved to die, he said. She told them she had done nothing wrong, then her attackers dumped her into the well The water would have reached to her neck, Awad said, adding: "We can't be sure ... if she died immediately or it took her a long time to die."
> 
> So-called "honor killings" are committed regularly in traditional Arab societies that enforce strict separation between the sexes and view an unmarried woman's unsupervised contact with a man, even by telephone, as a stain on the family's reputation. There were nine such killings in the West Bank last year, and Jordan reports about 20 every year.
> 
> The police chief said suspects in honor killings often come forward immediately because they don't face serious punishment and a confession is part of the "cleansing" of family honor. However, Aya Baradiya's uncle remained silent, even saying at one point that his niece had called him and told him she just decided to go away.
> 
> Leniency for honor killings dates back to a 1960 Jordanian legal codex, parts of which are still in effect in the West Bank; the area was under Jordanian rule until it was captured by Israel in 1967. Awad, the Hebron police chief, said that under the old system, someone who killed for family honor would get a maximum of six months in prison.
> 
> In 2010, there were nine family honor killings in the West Bank, Awad said. In most cases, "family honor" was just a pretext, he added: Men would kill to clear the path for remarriage, get their wives' gold or because of problems in the family. The tougher new laws will likely reduce the number of such killings, he said.
> 
> In Hamas-ruled Gaza, at least 10 women were killed by male relatives over the past three years, according to a local activist, Majda Ibrahim. She said punishment is generally light, though in one case, a man was sentenced to death for killing his cousin after she rejected his marriage proposal. The man is on death row.
> 
> Palestinian Woman Aya Baradiya's 'Honor' Killing Sparks Tougher West Bank Laws


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3VMbYYEPT4]68 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Womens Rights Deteriorating In Gaza; Gays, Christians Also Suffer*  

Fatma Ashour is not typical of women in Gaza. At 32, she is single and a lawyer with her own office. Ashur, who wears the traditional Islamic headscarf, says it is not easy to be a woman in Gaza and describes a pattern of discrimination and even violence against women.

If I walk down the street and I am wearing pants instead of the traditional dress, men will call me a prostitute, Ashur, who grew up in the more liberal Egypt, said ruefully. I cant do a lot of things that I want to. I cant go swimming. I cant ride a bicycle. I cant smoke a water pipe in a restaurant. I cant even walk with a male colleague.

Last year, Gazas Islamist Hamas rulers announced that female lawyers must wear the headscarf and traditional dress known as the jilbab to appear in court. Ashour stayed home for three months in protest. Eventually, Hamas repealed the ban, but other directives, like making it illegal for women to smoke a water pipe in public, remain in force.

Gaza is a traditional society, and only an estimated 11-13 percent of women work outside the home, according to Khalil Shaheen, the director of the economic and social welfare department at the Palestinian Center for Human Rights or PCHR.

Womens rights are deteriorating day by day and there is growing violence against women, he said. There is a culture of fear in Gaza.

Islamic law, which is enforced in custody cases in Gaza, mandates that fathers are given custody for boys older than age 7 and girls older than 9. If a divorced woman remarries, she must immediately give up her children, regardless of their age. These laws, combined with womens lack of independent financial resources often keep women in unhappy marriages. Shaheen says Gaza mental health centers are reporting more cases of verbal and physical abuse of women.

Violence has increased as unemployment and poverty have grown. Unemployment stands at 45 percent, one of the highest in the world, and an estimated 1 million of Gazas 1.5 million people are dependent on food aid from the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) to survive.

Women marry young in Gaza, in their late teens or early 20s, and often have large families despite their poverty. All of these factors conspire to keep women in traditional roles.

The situation is even worse for gays in Gaza. Homosexuality is illegal and has been prosecuted. In April, a militant group in Gaza kidnapped and killed Italian civil rights activist Vittorio Arrigoni. Several press reports said that one reason for his death was that Arrigoni was openly gay and living with a partner in Gaza.

Mental health professionals in Gaza say there are no reliable statistics on homosexuals in Gaza as the social taboo is too strong and homosexuals are afraid of being arrested.

Numbering about 2,000 in Gaza, Christians, too, face difficulties. Legally, their right
to worship is protected, but any suspected missionary activity has been harshly stopped. In 2007, Rami Ayyad, the Baptist owner of a Gaza bookstore was killed after his bookstore was firebombed. Islamic extremists took responsibility and accused him of missionary activity.

Most Christians in Gaza are Greek Orthodox. They see themselves as an integral part of the Palestinian nation. Some have complained they are uncomfortable with Hamass directives against women and feel social pressure to wear the veil, even though they are not Muslims.
Women


----------



## P F Tinmore

Linda Gradstein is an Israeli shill.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Linda Gradstein is an Israeli shill.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Gradstein is an Israeli shill.
Click to expand...


Is that the new propaganda that Israel gave you?

Impressive.


----------



## JStone

*Burak Bekdil, Hurryet Daily News [Turkey]: Hamas Are Terrorists*


> Anyone who is mystified by [Turkish] Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;ans great quotes, like me, should remember well this one from earlier this year: Calling [Hamas] terrorists would be disrespectful to the will of the Palestinian people. I asked, at that time, Which man of peace, unless from Jihad, would ally with an organization whose charter declares members to be Muslims who fear God and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors?"
> 
> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization even though Hamas charter vows to annihilate a legitimate state  Israel. I know they did not link Hamas with terrorism when their darling Khaled Mashaal described the 10,000 rockets Hamas sent to Israeli territory as modest, homemade rockets, one of which in 2004 killed 4-year-old Afik Zahavi
> 
> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu simply shrugged off the U.N.-sponsored Goldstone report, which stated: [Hamass activities] constitute a deliberate attack against the civilian population. These actions would constitute war crimes and may amount to crimes against humanity ... The rocket and mortar attacks launched by armed Palestinian groups have caused terror.
> 
> Forget all of that. Not even the Hamas statement over the killing of Osama bin Laden tainted Mr. Erdo&#287;ans love for Hamas: Hamas condemns the assassination and the killing of an Arab holy warrior, Osama bin Laden (whose skilful operatives had once bombed Istanbul, killing mostly Muslim Turks). Last year, in this column, I wrote: When combined into one compact idea, the picture is telling us that ... The Turkish government views as a great friend, an entity [Hamas], which views the boss of Istanbuls bombers as a holy warrior. Bizarre? Maybe.
> 
> How does Mr. Erdo&#287;an really justify that Hamas is not a terrorist entity but a political party like his own when it trades a foreign soldier for terror convicts?
> 
> The Arab-Israeli exchange rate (part II) - Hurriyet Daily News


----------



## P F Tinmore

> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization even though Hamas charter vows to annihilate a legitimate state  Israel.



Legitimate state


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> I know Messrs. Erdo&#287;an and Davuto&#287;lu are not convinced that Hamas is a terrorist organization even though Hamas charter vows to annihilate a legitimate state  Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legitimate state
Click to expand...


UN Member States: Israel
United Nations member States - Information Sources


----------



## P F Tinmore

BTW, whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

Hamas Miitants Infiltrate Hospital And Threaten Doctors  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeymPZifhsk]WIDE ANGLE | Gaza E.R. | Excerpt | PBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



Jews were sleeping in Jerusalem their capital 3000 years before the Fakestinians were invented in the 1960s and stole the land from the Jews.

The Arab interlopers even stole the Hebrew name for Jerusalem.

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> The Arabic name of the city of Jerusalem, al-Quds, is of comparatively late appearance.  In the earliest Arabic references, from the time of the prophet and shortly after, Jerusalem is normally called Iliya, from Aelia, the name which the Romans gave to the city in the second century, or, in full, as Iliya madinat bayt al-maqdis, "Aelia, the city of the temple"  Later, the city is referred to as Bayt al-Maqdis, and then simply as al-Quds.  The resemblance to the ancient Hebrew Bayt ha-Miqdash and ha-Qodesh will be obvious.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzJgjf7dSEg]The Origin of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> The Origin of Palestine



*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen,  Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University, Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *...


> *The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish messiah] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure.  Its result was not:  [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.* *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory.  And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*Augustine and the Jews: A Christian ... - Paula Fredriksen - Google Books


 
*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. L. Michael White, Ph.D. and Master of Divinity Degrees from Yale University *....


> Responses to the Roman Destruction of Jerusalem
> 
> The Roman destruction of Jerusalem sent shock waves through the Jewish population.  The loss of life was devastating, but the destruction of Jerusalem and especially the Temple was even more devastating.
> 
> Several other effects were discernable in the period of the postwar reconstruction...
> 
> Roman coinage of the period carried the legend Judaea Capta [Judaea Captured], a clear statement of the Jewish subjugation
> 
> *The province of Judaea was reorganized and even renamed Palestina [the Latin form of the old regional name Philistia].  The name change was another slap in the face to Jewish identity *
> 
> From Jesus to Christianity: How Four Generations of Visionaries & Storytellers Created the New Testament and Christian Faith by L. Michael White


 
*Dr. Michael Coogan, Eminent Biblical Scholar, PhD, Harvard University, Professor Emeritus of Religious Studies at Stonehill College and Director of Publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum, Author of, "The Oxford History of the Biblical World" * 


> The Jewish revolt [against the Romans] had many causes.  Anti-Roman nationalistic unrest and militant messianic sentiments were key factors, as probably was the confiscation of Jewish land by the Roman government in the aftermath of the First Jewish Revolt.
> 
> *In the aftermath of the revolt, the Roman government changed the name of the province from Judea to Syria Palaestina.  Jerusalem was tranformed into the Roman city of Aelia Capitolina*
> Oxford University Press: The Oxford History of the Biblical World: Michael D. Coogan


 
*University of Southern California *History


> Rome conquered Jerusalem in 70 A.D. ending the national independence gained during the Jewish War (66-70 A.D.). Despite being under Roman control, much of the land in Judea was still in Jewish hands; the Jews were neither exiled nor enslaved. Seventy years after the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem, the Jews in Judea began a war against the Roman Empire. The war lasted for three years from late summer A.D. 132 through late autumn A.D. 135. The war was led by Shim&#8217;on ben (or Bar) Kosiba, who became known as &#8220;Bar Kokhba&#8221; or &#8220;Son of the Star.&#8221;
> 
> The emperor Hadrian found himself forced to deal with this serious Jewish threat to the Roman Empire. His Pax Romana was threatened by the Jewish War. Hadrian sent armies to Judea, but did not find victory against Bar Kokhba&#8217;s guerillas. The turning point in the war came when Hadrian called in one of his best generals, Julius Severus, to fight exclusively on the Jewish front. Severus slowly closed in around Bar Kokhba&#8212;and without outside help from the Jewish Diaspora which Bar Kokhba was counting on&#8212;was able to defeat the Jewish revolt.
> 
> *As punishment, the Jews were driven from Jerusalem and the gentiles moved in. The city was called Aelia Capitolina and was a pagan city&#8212;built on the ruins of Jerusalem. The province was renamed from Judea to Syria-Palaestina to further remove the Jews from their land. Practicing Judaism was outlawed and scholars who supported to rebellion were executed. Soon after the defeat of Bar Kokhba, Hadrian died and Antoninus Pius ascended the throne. Jews slowly regained their cultural and religious freedoms back *


 
*Brown University *....


> The Bar Kokhba revolt occurred between the years of 132-135 CE. The Jews of the land of Judea (despite the fact that today there is more evidence that the revolt went beyond the boundaries of Judea), rose against the Roman Empire. This revolt is generally considered as "a continuation of the uprisings of the Jews of the Diaspora against Romein 115-117 C.E." Although its main causes are contested, one thing is certain: external political factors and internal issues among the Jews played key roles in the unraveling of the revolt and its consequences
> 
> *According to the account by [Roman historian] Eusebius... "The construction of a pagan temple and Hadrian's decision to change the name of Judea to Syria Palestina were both punishment..."*
> 
> https://wiki.brown.edu/confluence/display/Spring07JS0053S01/Bar+Kokhba+Revolt.


 
*WNET/PBS, Educational Television: Teaching Heritage*


> As has been true throughout history, the location of Judea was pivotal in the story of its [Jewish] people.  When Judea rose in revolt against the brilliant and ruthless Roman emperor Hadrian in 132-135 under the leadership of Simeon Bar Kokhba..., it made a horrific mistake.
> 
> *Following Hadrian's murderous crushing of the rebellion...Hadrian deprived Judea even of its name.  He researched the name of the ancestral enemies of the Jews, the Philistines, and renamed the entire country "Palestine," the Latin version of Philistia.  Its vanquished and twice-destroyed capital Jerusalem he renamed "Aelia Capitolina," after the name of his family and of his patron god, Jupiter Capitolina.*
> 
> http://www.thirteen.org/edonline/teachingheritage/lessons/faculty/unit3/unit3-atlas.pdf


----------



## P F Tinmore

BTW, whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _BTW, whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?_


Palistanians stole it, no doubt.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> BTW, whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?



I'm sure Jesus Christ, King of Israel, has a map, Scooter.  "Palestine," of course, doesn't exist.

John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Jesus Christ, King of Israel, has a map, Scooter.  "Palestine," of course, doesn't exist.
> 
> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."
Click to expand...


Sure.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, whatever happened to that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Jesus Christ, King of Israel, has a map, Scooter.  "Palestine," of course, doesn't exist.
> 
> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


Where is Palestine in the New Testament, Scooter? 

John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Jesus Christ, King of Israel, has a map, Scooter.  "Palestine," of course, doesn't exist.
> 
> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is Palestine in the New Testament, Scooter?
> 
> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.
Click to expand...


The question is:

Where is Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Palestine in the New Testament, Scooter?
> 
> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is:
> 
> Where is Israel?
Click to expand...


Why not ask Jesus Christ, King of Israel, Scooter?  Your bogus map of the fictional Palestine was made on a computer.  Jesus Christ, King of Israel, is in the New Testament.

John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Palestine in the New Testament, Scooter?
> 
> John 12:12-13  The next day the great crowd that had come for the Feast heard that Jesus was on his way to Jerusalem. They took branches of palm trees, and went forth to meet him, and cried, Hosanna: Blessed is the King of Israel that cometh in the name of the Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is:
> 
> Where is Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ask Jesus Christ, King of Israel, Scooter?  Your bogus map of the fictional Palestine was made on a computer.  Jesus Christ, King of Israel, is in the New Testament.
> 
> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."
Click to expand...


Israel is a nation of people, not a chunk of land.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is:
> 
> Where is Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ask Jesus Christ, King of Israel, Scooter?  Your bogus map of the fictional Palestine was made on a computer.  Jesus Christ, King of Israel, is in the New Testament.
> 
> John 1:49: Then Nathanael declared, "Rabbi, you are the Son of God; you are the King of Israel."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a nation of people, not a chunk of land.
Click to expand...


You're allowed to be uneducated, Scooter.  It's the only thing you excel at 

Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

I am an Israelite. That does not give me rights to anything.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> I am an Israelite. That does not give me rights to anything.



You claimed Israel was not a chunk of land, Scooter.  You were wrong, as usual.  

Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes. 

Where is "Palestine" in the New Testament, Scooter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an Israelite. That does not give me rights to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel was not a chunk of land, Scooter.  You were wrong, as usual.
> 
> Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes.
> 
> Where is "Palestine" in the New Testament, Scooter?
Click to expand...


You never did post that map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an Israelite. That does not give me rights to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed Israel was not a chunk of land, Scooter.  You were wrong, as usual.
> 
> Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes.
> 
> Where is "Palestine" in the New Testament, Scooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did post that map of Israel.
Click to expand...


Where is "Palestine" in the New Testament, Scooter? 

Matthew 10:23 When you are persecuted in one place, flee to another. I tell you the truth, you will not finish going through the cities of Israel before the Son of Man comes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STrG382e9tM]67 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem





> Quran 5:20-21 Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
*Allah Is a Zionist: The Quranic argument for Jewish sovereignty in the land of Israel
By Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Secretary General of the Italian Muslim Assembly *
Allah Is a Zionist - by Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi - Tablet Magazine &ndash; A New Read on Jewish Life


> Jewish sovereignty in Jerusalem. In August 2002, the Yasser Arafat-appointed mufti of Jerusalem and the Holy Land, Ikrima Sabri, told the Western media that there is not even the smallest indication of the existence of a Jewish temple in Jerusalem in the past. In the whole city, there is not even a single stone indicating Jewish history. By saying this, he confirmed what Arafat had already said to the London-based Arabic paper al-Hayat and reportedly repeated to Bill Clinton and Ehud Barak at Camp David: Archaeologists have not found a single stone proving that the Temple of Solomon was there because historically the Temple was not in Palestine.
> 
> In making such statements, Sabri and Arafat not only blatantly denied history, archeology, and the teachings of the Bible, but they also denied the words of the Quran. From the time of the Revelation of the Noble Quran until recently, all Muslims unanimously accepted that the Haram as-Sharif, or Holy Esplanade, on which the Dome of the Rock today stands is the same place where Solomons and Zorobabels Temples once stood. As a matter of fact, Haram as-Sharif, the Sacred Area of Temple Mount, includes a place called Solomons Standpoint, or Maqam Sulaymanaccording to the Muslim tradition, Solomon used to sit there and supplicate while Hirams masons were engaged in building the Temple. From that same place the Muslim tradition says that Solomon prayed to dedicate the House once it was completed and to intercede for those who will approach it for worshipping.
> 
> Accepting that Solomons Temple was in Jerusalem is compulsory for every Muslim believer, because that is what the Quran and the Islamic oral tradition, called the Sunnah, teach.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I9amcTg_6I]Who Has a Right to Jerusalem ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hipeter924

They would get some sleep if they stopped firing rockets into Israel, and for a funny interlude:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbr3xiPdGSg]I&#39;m a Slave For Jew (Britney Spears "I&#39;m a Slave for You" Spoof) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> They would get some sleep if they stopped firing rockets into Israel, and for a funny interlude:
> 
> I'm a Slave For Jew (Britney Spears "I'm a Slave for You" Spoof) - YouTube



Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.

But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would get some sleep if they stopped firing rockets into Israel, and for a funny interlude:
> 
> I'm a Slave For Jew (Britney Spears "I'm a Slave for You" Spoof) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.
> 
> But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.
Click to expand...


The only map of Israel that matters is the map in the Bible.  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible and Quran?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would get some sleep if they stopped firing rockets into Israel, and for a funny interlude:
> 
> I'm a Slave For Jew (Britney Spears "I'm a Slave for You" Spoof) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.
> 
> But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only map of Israel that matters is the map in the Bible.  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible and Quran?
Click to expand...


On the contrary, the Palestinians are accused of firing rockets into Israel. If those rockets don't, in fact, land inside Israel's borders then those allegations are false. They are lies.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.
> 
> But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only map of Israel that matters is the map in the Bible.  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible and Quran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, the Palestinians are accused of firing rockets into Israel. If those rockets don't, in fact, land inside Israel's borders then those allegations are false. They are lies.
Click to expand...


Where are these "Palestinians" in the Bible and Quran?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only map of Israel that matters is the map in the Bible.  Where is this fictional palestine in the Bible and Quran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, the Palestinians are accused of firing rockets into Israel. If those rockets don't, in fact, land inside Israel's borders then those allegations are false. They are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are these "Palestinians" in the Bible and Quran?
Click to expand...


Deflection.

Where is a map of Israel? Prove that Palestinian rockets land inside Israel's borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, the Palestinians are accused of firing rockets into Israel. If those rockets don't, in fact, land inside Israel's borders then those allegations are false. They are lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these "Palestinians" in the Bible and Quran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Where is a map of Israel? Prove that Palestinian rockets land inside Israel's borders.
Click to expand...


Israel and the Children of Israel appear in the Quran and Bible.  Where is this "Palestine" and these fakestinians in the Quran and Bible?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these "Palestinians" in the Bible and Quran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Where is a map of Israel? Prove that Palestinian rockets land inside Israel's borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and the Children of Israel appear in the Quran and Bible.  Where is this "Palestine" and these fakestinians in the Quran and Bible?
Click to expand...


Deflection.

When people accuse the Palestinians of firing rockets into Israel, are they telling the truth or just shoveling shit?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Where is a map of Israel? Prove that Palestinian rockets land inside Israel's borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the Children of Israel appear in the Quran and Bible.  Where is this "Palestine" and these fakestinians in the Quran and Bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> When people accuse the Palestinians of firing rockets into Israel, are they telling the truth or just shoveling shit?
Click to expand...


The fakesteenians say they go back to the time of the dinosaurs.  So, surely, their civilization is recorded in their own holy quran and the Bible written thousands of years ago.

Show us where the fakesteenians appear in the Bible and Quran


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the Children of Israel appear in the Quran and Bible.  Where is this "Palestine" and these fakestinians in the Quran and Bible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> When people accuse the Palestinians of firing rockets into Israel, are they telling the truth or just shoveling shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fakesteenians say they go back to the time of the dinosaurs.  So, surely, their civilization is recorded in their own holy quran and the Bible written thousands of years ago.
> 
> Show us where the fakesteenians appear in the Bible and Quran
Click to expand...


Deflection.

Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> When people accuse the Palestinians of firing rockets into Israel, are they telling the truth or just shoveling shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fakesteenians say they go back to the time of the dinosaurs.  So, surely, their civilization is recorded in their own holy quran and the Bible written thousands of years ago.
> 
> Show us where the fakesteenians appear in the Bible and Quran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


Who are Palestinians?  They don't appear in any historical texts or archaeological artifacts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fakesteenians say they go back to the time of the dinosaurs.  So, surely, their civilization is recorded in their own holy quran and the Bible written thousands of years ago.
> 
> Show us where the fakesteenians appear in the Bible and Quran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are Palestinians?  They don't appear in any historical texts or archaeological artifacts.
Click to expand...


Deflection.

Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are Palestinians?  They don't appear in any historical texts or archaeological artifacts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


Who are palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are Palestinians?  They don't appear in any historical texts or archaeological artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are palestinians?
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are the ones accused of firing rockets into Israel.

Is this true?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> Do Palestinians fire rockets into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the ones accused of firing rockets into Israel.
> 
> Is this true?
Click to expand...


Jews were palestinians during the british mandate.  Who are your palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the ones accused of firing rockets into Israel.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews were palestinians during the british mandate.  Who are your palestinians?
Click to expand...


Actually, Muslims, Christians, Jews, and others are Palestinians.

Now how about those rockets supposedly fired into Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the ones accused of firing rockets into Israel.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were palestinians during the british mandate.  Who are your palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Muslims, Christians, Jews, and others are Palestinians.
> 
> Now how about those rockets supposedly fired into Israel?
Click to expand...


How can you expect to become a hamas operative when you grow up if you say christians and jews are palestinians?

Where are these palestinians in the Bible and Quran?



> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> the Christians and their supporters
> the Communists and their adherents
> Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
> and don't even leave even one.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the ones accused of firing rockets into Israel.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were palestinians during the british mandate.  Who are your palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Muslims, Christians, Jews, and others are Palestinians.
> 
> Now how about those rockets supposedly fired into Israel?
Click to expand...








Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis


> For Arabs, the term Palestine was unacceptable. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. *The region which the British called Palestine *was merely a separated part of a larger whole [of Syria]. For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were palestinians during the british mandate.  Who are your palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Muslims, Christians, Jews, and others are Palestinians.
> 
> Now how about those rockets supposedly fired into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


TEAC? I used to have one of those. Nice machine.

Now how about those rockets supposedly fired into Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would get some sleep if they stopped firing rockets into Israel, and for a funny interlude:
> 
> I'm a Slave For Jew (Britney Spears "I'm a Slave for You" Spoof) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.
> 
> But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.
Click to expand...


If those rockets do not land inside Israel's borders, the allegation is crap.

Post a map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would get some sleep if they stopped firing rockets into Israel, and for a funny interlude:
> 
> I'm a Slave For Jew (Britney Spears "I'm a Slave for You" Spoof) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.
> 
> But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those rockets do not land inside Israel's borders, the allegation is crap.
> 
> Post a map of Israel.
Click to expand...


Where does this fictional Palestine appear in the Quran, Christian Bible and Hebrew Bible?

Israel appears in all three religious texts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says that Palestinians fire rockets into Israel.
> 
> But, nobody has been able to post a map of Israel inside its legal borders to confirm that allegation to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those rockets do not land inside Israel's borders, the allegation is crap.
> 
> Post a map of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does this fictional Palestine appear in the Quran, Christian Bible and Hebrew Bible?
> 
> Israel appears in all three religious texts.
Click to expand...


More deflection.

What about those rockets into Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those rockets do not land inside Israel's borders, the allegation is crap.
> 
> Post a map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this fictional Palestine appear in the Quran, Christian Bible and Hebrew Bible?
> 
> Israel appears in all three religious texts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> What about those rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


The fakesteenians claim to date back to the beginning of time.  Surely, their fakesteenian civilization was recorded in their own 1400 year old quran and 3000 year old Bible.  Right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this fictional Palestine appear in the Quran, Christian Bible and Hebrew Bible?
> 
> Israel appears in all three religious texts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> What about those rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fakesteenians claim to date back to the beginning of time.  Surely, their fakesteenian civilization was recorded in their own 1400 year old quran and 3000 year old Bible.  Right?
Click to expand...


Is deflection all you have?

What about those rockets into Israel?


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> What about those rockets into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fakesteenians claim to date back to the beginning of time.  Surely, their fakesteenian civilization was recorded in their own 1400 year old quran and 3000 year old Bible.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> What about those rockets into Israel?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fakesteenians claim to date back to the beginning of time.  Surely, their fakesteenian civilization was recorded in their own 1400 year old quran and 3000 year old Bible.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> What about those rockets into Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The question is not whether there are rockets or not. It is do those rockets land inside Israel's borders?


----------



## hipeter924

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is deflection all you have?
> 
> What about those rockets into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is not whether there are rockets or not. It is do those rockets land inside Israel's borders?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is not whether there are rockets or not. It is do those rockets land inside Israel's borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Surely those rockets come down someplace, but do they land inside Israel's borders.

Nobody has posted a map of Israel with its legal borders.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is not whether there are rockets or not. It is do those rockets land inside Israel's borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely those rockets come down someplace, but do they land inside Israel's borders.
> 
> Nobody has posted a map of Israel with its legal borders.
Click to expand...


Israel's borders are located in the Bible. 

Where in the Bible are the borders for this fictional "Palestine" and where in the Bible are these fakesteenians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeWyfMqmK0M]66 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem



*2 Samuel 5-8: David Becomes King Over Israel And Jerusalem*


> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, &#8220;We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, &#8216;You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud5hJyBQskE]65 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*The Misery of Arabs/Apple R&D In Israel*



> Apple will open a research and development center in Israel that will focus on semiconductors
> 
> The R&D center in Herzliya, Israels version of Silicon Valley, would be Apples first outside California
> 
> Earlier this week, Israeli media reported Apple was in advanced talks to buy Anobit, an Israeli maker of flash storage technology, for $400-$500 million
> 
> *It is so sad and frustrating to see APPLE investing in Israel, while we as Arabs are not able to attract these investments to our countries! I dont know what our leaders are doing to create proper environment for such investments!
> 
> I would prefer seeing APPLE as well as MICROSOFT having their R&D in Lebanon or any other Arab Country instead of being in ISRAEL!
> 
> WISH THE ARAB LEADERS WILL WAKE UP AND CARE FOR DEVELOPING THEIR COUNTRIES AND SOCIETIES INSTEAD OF APPLYING DICTATORSHIP AND KILL THEIR PEOPLE! *
> 
> The Misery of Arabs ! Apple R&D in ISRAEL! | What do You Think ?


 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD9T6116Uw4]64 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem





> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





> 2 Samuel 5: David Becomes King Over Israel
> 
> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, &#8220;We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, &#8216;You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Samuel 5: David Becomes King Over Israel
> 
> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You have posted this one a thousand times but have yet to post a 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Samuel 5: David Becomes King Over Israel
> 
> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, &#8220;We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, &#8216;You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have posted this one a thousand times but have yet to post a 1948 map of Israel.
Click to expand...


Israel is in Holy Quran and Bible.  But, no fake palestine or fakesteenians in either Holy Book.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Still no 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Still no 1948 map of Israel.



No 1948 map of Egypt.  You wanna inform Muslim Brotherhood or shall I?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 1948 map of Egypt.  You wanna inform Muslim Brotherhood or shall I?
Click to expand...


This is the Israel and Palestine forum.

Where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no 1948 map of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 1948 map of Egypt.  You wanna inform Muslim Brotherhood or shall I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
Click to expand...


Where is thie fictional palestine and fakesteenians in Holy Quran and Bible?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 1948 map of Egypt.  You wanna inform Muslim Brotherhood or shall I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is thie fictional palestine and fakesteenians in Holy Quran and Bible?
Click to expand...


Post a 1948 map of Israel and that will clear up some of your questions.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> Where is that 1948 map of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is thie fictional palestine and fakesteenians in Holy Quran and Bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a 1948 map of Israel and that will clear up some of your questions.
Click to expand...


Since Israel appears in Holy Quran and Bible, post where palestine and fakesteenians appear in the Holy Books.

And, where is that 1948 map of Egypt that you can't produce?  When you inform Muslim Brotherhood of this, you better run like a motherfucker.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_ib_9tkSM]Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube[/ame]

Now where is that 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Before Israel - Maps - YouTube
> 
> Now where is that 1948 map of Israel?



Youtube is in the Bible and Quran?

Israel appears in the Holy Quran and Bible.  Where is this fictional palestine and fakesteenians in the Holy Books?

Where is the 1948 map of Egypt you can't produce?


----------



## P F Tinmore

It has been said (at least a million times) that five Arab countries attacked Israel in 1948.

Not true. Nobody attacked Israel.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> It has been said (at least a million times) that five Arab countries attacked Israel in 1948.
> 
> Not true. Nobody attacked Israel.



Lying won't get you your first reputational point in 2 years.

Nonie Darwish, Author and Human Rights Activist Her father, Colonel Mustafa Hafez, was a General in the Egyptian army during the '48 war. 


> My father came from a large middle-class Egyptian family. born in 1920, he fought against the new state of Israel in the War of 1948 when the Jewish state was first established. Arab countries from all sides invaded Israel to "drive it into the sea" That did not happen.
> Now They Call Me Infidel: Why I ... - Nonie Darwish - Google Books


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been said (at least a million times) that five Arab countries attacked Israel in 1948.
> 
> Not true. Nobody attacked Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying won't get you your first reputational point in 2 years.
> 
> *Nonie Darwish, Author and Human Rights Activist Her father, Colonel Mustafa Hafez, was a General in the Egyptian army during the '48 war.*
> 
> 
> 
> My father came from a large middle-class Egyptian family. born in 1920, he fought against the new state of Israel in the War of 1948 when the Jewish state was first established. Arab countries from all sides invaded Israel to "drive it into the sea" That did not happen.
> Now They Call Me Infidel: Why I ... - Nonie Darwish - Google Books
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Do you have a map to show where that was supposed to have happened?


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been said (at least a million times) that five Arab countries attacked Israel in 1948.
> 
> Not true. Nobody attacked Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying won't get you your first reputational point in 2 years.
> 
> *Nonie Darwish, Author and Human Rights Activist Her father, Colonel Mustafa Hafez, was a General in the Egyptian army during the '48 war.*
> 
> 
> 
> My father came from a large middle-class Egyptian family. born in 1920, he fought against the new state of Israel in the War of 1948 when the Jewish state was first established. Arab countries from all sides invaded Israel to "drive it into the sea" That did not happen.
> Now They Call Me Infidel: Why I ... - Nonie Darwish - Google Books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a map to show where that was supposed to have happened?
Click to expand...


Since Israel appears in Holy Quran and Bible, go sit in the corner and find this fictional palestine and palesteenians in the Holy Books and a 1948 map of Egypt, dunce.







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Arabs had a Bible to find Israel for their attack?


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBoGKPZlQE]Palestine before 1948 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WXBX2KWkT0&feature=related]19th Century Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Eminent Historian Bernard Lewis*


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying with the larger province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate [1922-1948]


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.


 
American Library Association


> "For more than four decades, Bernard Lewis has been one of the most respected scholars and prolific writers on the history and politics of the Middle East. In this compilation of more than 50 journal articles and essays, he displays the full range of his eloquence, knowledge, and insight regarding this pivotal and volatile region."
> Oxford University Press: Faith and Power: Bernard Lewis


 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos




----------



## JStone

*John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting,  Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Blessed is the king of Israel! 
*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcNT9h-9WjQ]63 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem





> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xrnw-yIc9w]The True History of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> *Sleepless Jerusalem*



*When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca *


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lEI7rBZ10A]61 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> GAZA CITY (Ma'an) -- The Hamas-run government has launched a series of campaigns targeting fortune-tellers, mannequins and cigarette vendors in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Police sources told Ma'an that 142 fortune tellers were forced to sign an agreement at the Ministry of Interior pledging that they would not practice their craft.
> 
> As well as predicting the future, fortune tellers sell amulets for protection and are sometimes called on to solve personal or family problems.
> 
> Another campaign targets boutiques displaying lingerie on mannequins. Police officials told Ma'an that security forces inspected clothes shops across the Gaza Strip and warned owners not to display naked mannequins, lingerie or "indecent advertisements."
> 
> Police are also targeting vendors selling smuggled cigarettes and tobacco, confiscating their goods, police sources said.
> 
> Maan News Agency: Hamas cracks down on fortune-tellers, mannequins


----------



## Jos

P F Tinmore said:


> 61 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube


----------



## JStone

> Jerusalem



*Quran 5:20-21  Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.
*
*Allah Is a Zionist: The Quranic argument for Jewish sovereignty in the land of Israel
By Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Secretary General of the Italian Muslim Assembly *


> * Jewish sovereignty in Jerusalem.* In August 2002, the Yasser Arafat-appointed &#8220;mufti of Jerusalem and the Holy Land,&#8221; Ikrima Sabri, told the Western media that &#8220;there is not even the smallest indication of the existence of a Jewish temple in Jerusalem in the past. In the whole city, there is not even a single stone indicating Jewish history.&#8221; By saying this, he confirmed what Arafat had already said to the London-based Arabic paper al-Hayat and reportedly repeated to Bill Clinton and Ehud Barak at Camp David: &#8220;Archaeologists have not found a single stone proving that the Temple of Solomon was there because historically the Temple was not in Palestine.&#8221;
> 
> In making such statements, Sabri and Arafat not only blatantly denied history, archeology, and the teachings of the Bible, but they also denied the words of the Quran. From the time of the Revelation of the Noble Quran until recently, all Muslims unanimously accepted that the Haram as-Sharif, or Holy Esplanade, on which the Dome of the Rock today stands is the same place where Solomon&#8217;s and Zorobabel&#8217;s Temples once stood. As a matter of fact, Haram as-Sharif, the Sacred Area of Temple Mount, includes a place called Solomon&#8217;s Standpoint, or Maqam Sulayman&#8212;according to the Muslim tradition, Solomon used to sit there and supplicate while Hiram&#8217;s masons were engaged in building the Temple. From that same place the Muslim tradition says that Solomon prayed to dedicate the House once it was completed and to intercede for those who will approach it for worshipping.
> 
> Accepting that Solomon&#8217;s Temple was in Jerusalem is compulsory for every Muslim believer, because that is what the Quran and the Islamic oral tradition, called the Sunnah, teach.
> Allah Is a Zionist - by Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi - Tablet Magazine &ndash; A New Read on Jewish Life




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I9amcTg_6I]Who Has a Right to Jerusalem ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza


*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Sleepless Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> *HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIOOHfdKuA&feature=related]U.S. Funding Fatah in Gaza Hard Coup - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Lifeless in gaza   
*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA
*


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Lifeless in gaza
> *HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA
> *



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNJud3yXsqg]Laila El-Haddad reporting on Gaza violence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

The Gaza Dirt Nap  
*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> The Gaza Dirt Nap
> *HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ai-Udti1M]On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d&#39;Etat? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Hamas's Magic Cure For Insomnia   
*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> Hamas's Magic Cure For Insomnia
> *HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDvGaEeefBU&feature=related]On The Map with Avi Lewis: Debunking Gaza&#39;s Civil War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

Hamas Target Practice   
*HAMAS KILL FATAH PEAPLE IN GAZA*


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8b-a6rHYl0]60 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adsnIMCg8IA]45 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _60 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube_


Arab toob garbage spam.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Those who don't know much about the Samaritans, join Diana on a visit to Fayad and Mariam Lutfi's home. Did you know that "Samaritan" is a name coined by their enemies? So what should they be called? What is their Torah? Find out the difference between them and the Jews they had disagreed with since the time of Christ! learn about the 3000 differences between the Jewish Torah and the Samaritan Torah! Jerusalem is not mentioned in the 5 books of Moses.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWj32St-nw]45 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Those who don't know much about the Samaritans, join Diana on a visit to Fayad and Mariam Lutfi's home. Did you know that "Samaritan" is a name coined by their enemies? So what should they be called? What is their Torah? Find out the difference between them and the Jews they had disagreed with since the time of Christ! learn about the 3000 differences between the Jewish Torah and the Samaritan Torah! Jerusalem is not mentioned in the 5 books of Moses.
> 
> 45 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..divx - YouTube



Who gives the slightest crap about Jerusalem being mentioned in the torah or not.

What's your argument here ?
Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Torah , so Israel should not exist ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-RlpMxxPac]59 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

That's your answer to Wolverine PF?  Spam?

Are you still posting this shyte PF?

Sheesh.  They got rid of the spammer Jstone and kept you.  Go figure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> That's your answer to Wolverine PF?  Spam?
> 
> Are you still posting this shyte PF?
> 
> Sheesh.  They got rid of the spammer Jstone and kept you.  Go figure.



I don't think an informational video on Samaritans should spark any controversy.


----------



## Ropey

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't know much about the Samaritans, join Diana on a visit to Fayad and Mariam Lutfi's home. Did you know that "Samaritan" is a name coined by their enemies? So what should they be called? What is their Torah? Find out the difference between them and the Jews they had disagreed with since the time of Christ! learn about the 3000 differences between the Jewish Torah and the Samaritan Torah! Jerusalem is not mentioned in the 5 books of Moses.
> 
> 45 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who gives the slightest crap about Jerusalem being mentioned in the torah or not.
> 
> What's your argument here ?
> Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Torah , so Israel should not exist ?*
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your answer to Wolverine PF?  Spam?
> 
> Are you still posting this shyte PF?
> 
> Sheesh.  They got rid of the spammer Jstone and kept you.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think an informational video on Samaritans should spark any controversy.
Click to expand...


You posted it out of context as spam and didn't respond to the direct question pertaining to your discussion.  Why? Are you that unwilling to speak to it and would rather just spam?

Seriously?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who don't know much about the Samaritans, join Diana on a visit to Fayad and Mariam Lutfi's home. Did you know that "Samaritan" is a name coined by their enemies? So what should they be called? What is their Torah? Find out the difference between them and the Jews they had disagreed with since the time of Christ! learn about the 3000 differences between the Jewish Torah and the Samaritan Torah! Jerusalem is not mentioned in the 5 books of Moses.
> 
> 45 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who gives the slightest crap about Jerusalem being mentioned in the torah or not.
> 
> What's your argument here ?
> Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Torah , so Israel should not exist ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your answer to Wolverine PF?  Spam?
> 
> Are you still posting this shyte PF?
> 
> Sheesh.  They got rid of the spammer Jstone and kept you.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think an informational video on Samaritans should spark any controversy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted it out of context as spam and didn't respond to the direct question pertaining to your discussion.  Why? Are you that unwilling to speak to it and would rather just spam?
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


He is basing his question on Israel's right to exist thing. There are other threads on this board that are more appropriate for that discussion.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who gives the slightest crap about Jerusalem being mentioned in the torah or not.
> 
> What's your argument here ?
> Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Torah , so Israel should not exist ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think an informational video on Samaritans should spark any controversy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted it out of context as spam and didn't respond to the direct question pertaining to your discussion.  Why? Are you that unwilling to speak to it and would rather just spam?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is basing his question on Israel's right to exist thing. There are other threads on this board that are more appropriate for that discussion.
Click to expand...




Yes, I can see how you are sleepless in Gaza over Israel's right to exist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted it out of context as spam and didn't respond to the direct question pertaining to your discussion.  Why? Are you that unwilling to speak to it and would rather just spam?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is basing his question on Israel's right to exist thing. There are other threads on this board that are more appropriate for that discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see how you are sleepless in Gaza over Israel's right to exist.
Click to expand...


If you would like to discuss Israel's right to exist, start a thread.


----------



## Ropey

You spam because you don't want to do more than discuss the spam that you've been spamming this thread for 13 pages.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> You spam because you don't want to do more than discuss the spam that you've been spamming this thread for 13 pages.



What have I been "spamming" for the last 13 pages?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spam because you don't want to do more than discuss the spam that you've been spamming this thread for 13 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I been "spamming" for the last 13 pages?
Click to expand...


Palestinians kill and then whine about being killed.

Yeah, that's the rub. 

Look back.  D'oh....


----------



## Jos

Got your spam here http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...lestine-the-land-of-israel-3.html#post4787836


----------



## Ropey

That's not spam. Get with it Jos.  Post it ten or fifteen times. Then it's spam.

The muslim spam to the arena has been going on for quite some time.

It's known.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spam because you don't want to do more than discuss the spam that you've been spamming this thread for 13 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I been "spamming" for the last 13 pages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians kill and then whine about being killed.
> 
> Yeah, that's the rub.
> 
> Look back.  D'oh....
Click to expand...


The Palestinians have the right to defend their country.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians have the right to defend their country._


Same old drivel of the palistanian cult of eternal struggle and death, of course.


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians have the right to defend their country._
> 
> 
> 
> Same old drivel of the palistanian cult of eternal struggle and death, of course.
Click to expand...

WELL GIVE THEM THEIR FUCKING LAND THEN<AND FREE PORT ACCESS>AND LEAVE THEM ALONE..tl


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Palestinians have the right to defend their country._
> 
> 
> 
> Same old drivel of the palistanian cult of eternal struggle and death, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _WELL GIVE THEM THEIR FUCKING LAND THEN<AND FREE PORT ACCESS>AND LEAVE THEM ALONE_
Click to expand...

Being a chewing-gum stuck to a jewish shoe is their occupation, they'd be upset without it, and, bth, they had to have some land in the first place to claim it, of course.


----------



## theliq

docmauser1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old drivel of the palistanian cult of eternal struggle and death, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> _WELL GIVE THEM THEIR FUCKING LAND THEN<AND FREE PORT ACCESS>AND LEAVE THEM ALONE_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a chewing-gum stuck to a jewish shoe is their occupation, they'd be upset without it, and, bth, they had to have some land in the first place to claim it, of course.
Click to expand...

WELL GIVE THEM THEIR LAND,THEN YOU CAN FUCK OFF FOR GOOD.......PLENTY WORLD WIDE READY TO HELP  PALESTINE<BUILD INFASTRUCTURE<HOSPITALS<UNIVERSITIES,SCHOOLS AND START BUSINESSES.

SO FUCK OFF AND LEAVE THEM ALONE.......IT'S EASY WHEN YOU KNOW HOW.tl


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spam because you don't want to do more than discuss the spam that you've been spamming this thread for 13 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I been "spamming" for the last 13 pages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians kill and then whine about being killed.
> 
> Yeah, that's the rub.
> 
> Look back.  D'oh....
Click to expand...

 Ropey !!!!!!!!!!! what a reply,what's up with you ???????? I know you are not a dumb ASS PRICK, so stop acting like one...please.steve


----------



## JStone

Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> Amazon.com]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books



*Palestinian Children Created To Fertilize the Land With their Blood*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb1kIYk22d8]"PALESTINIAN KIDS ARE "FERTILIZER" CREATED TO SATURATE OUR PURE LAND WITH THEIR BLOOD" FATAH - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoI06YQh_eA]58 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer.*..


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.



*2,000 Year Old Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rYj_0foJYA]The Dead Sea Scrolls Online - YouTube[/ame]

*Google * Official Google Blog: From the desert to the web: bringing the Dead Sea Scrolls online


> Its taken 24 centuries, the work of archaeologists, scholars and historians, and the advent of the Internet to make the Dead Sea Scrolls accessible to anyone in the world. Today, as the new year approaches on the Hebrew calendar, were celebrating the launch of the Dead Sea Scrolls online; a project of The Israel Museum, Jerusalem, powered by Google technology.
> 
> Written between the third and first centuries BCE, the Dead Sea Scrolls include the oldest known biblical manuscripts in existence. In 68 BCE, they were hidden in 11 caves in the Judean desert on the shores of the Dead Sea to protect them from the approaching Roman armies. Since 1965, the scrolls have been on exhibit at the Shrine of the Book at The Israel Museum, Jerusalem. Among other topics, the scrolls offer critical insights into life and religion in ancient Jerusalem, including the birth of Christianity
> 
> Now, anyone around the world can view, read and interact with five digitized Dead Sea Scrolls. The high resolution photographs are up to 1,200 megapixels, almost 200 times more than the average consumer camera, so viewers can see even the most minute details in the parchment. For example, zoom in on the Temple Scroll  to get a feel for the animal skin it's written ononly one-tenth of a millimeter thick.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_jtsGp9I-0]57 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXupBlG2suk]56 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Jerusalem.



*Hebrew Bible, 2 Samuel: David Becomes King Over Israel And Jerusalem*


> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, &#8220;We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, &#8216;You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.


*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dheRdGxFB_o]55 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^ Still sleepless over the desire to end Israel? 

Sleepless Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> ^ Still sleepless over the desire to end Israel?
> 
> Sleepless Palestinians



Children killed since September 2000

Israeli 126
Palestinian 1472

Remember These Children


----------



## Ropey

So, you complain that the Jews are better at responding to the 'Palestinian' attacks than the Palestinians are at creating the attacks to kill Jews?

Remember who is putting the children in the launching sites.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> So, you complain that the Jews are better at responding to the 'Palestinian' attacks than the Palestinians are at creating the attacks to kill Jews?
> 
> Remember who is putting the children in the launching sites.



Children killed in 2000

Palestinian 91

Israeli *0*

Remember These Children 2000 Memorial


----------



## Ropey

Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.


----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you complain that the Jews are better at responding to the 'Palestinian' attacks than the Palestinians are at creating the attacks to kill Jews?
> 
> Remember who is putting the children in the launching sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children killed in 2000
> 
> Palestinian 91
> 
> Israeli *0*
> 
> Remember These Children 2000 Memorial
Click to expand...


And yet the Palestinian Arabs continue to sacrifice their children by setting up their launching sites, mortars, etc. in residential areas for propaganda purposes and you continue to delight in these numbers instead of criticizing Hamas, et. al. for causing all these fatalities.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## toomuchtime_

Ropey said:


>



It would appear from this graphic that everyone in the ME is left handed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.



Your propaganda site  The human toll of Palestinian terrorism « CiF Watch  doesn't start counting rockets until 2002.

Why is that?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site  The human toll of Palestinian terrorism « CiF Watch  doesn't start counting rockets until 2002.
> 
> *Why is that*?
Click to expand...


Because we don't use our young for media purposes.


----------



## Ropey

toomuchtime_ said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear from this graphic that everyone in the ME is left handed.
Click to expand...


That would be PF logic.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Ropey said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear from this graphic that everyone in the ME is left handed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be PF logic.
Click to expand...


Is that a left handed comment?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site  The human toll of Palestinian terrorism « CiF Watch  doesn't start counting rockets until 2002.
> 
> *Why is that*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't use our young for media purposes.
Click to expand...


Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?

How many rockets were launched in 2000?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site  The human toll of Palestinian terrorism « CiF Watch  doesn't start counting rockets until 2002.
> 
> *Why is that*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't use our young for media purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?
> 
> How many rockets were launched in 2000?
Click to expand...


Numbers PF.  You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.




P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site  The human toll of Palestinian terrorism « CiF Watch  doesn't start counting rockets until 2002.
> 
> *Why is that*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't use our young for media purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?
Click to expand...


Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't use our young for media purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?
> 
> How many rockets were launched in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Numbers PF.  You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't use our young for media purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.
Click to expand...


Your propaganda site didn't count the rockets from 2000 to 2002 to make the Palestinians look better.

Yeah right!

You were caught in a lie and you are trying to smokescreen it,.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?
> 
> How many rockets were launched in 2000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers PF.  You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you mention launch pads for Palestinian children killed in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site didn't count the rockets from 2000 to 2002 to make the Palestinians look better.
> 
> Yeah right!
> 
> You were caught in a lie and you are trying to smokescreen it,.
Click to expand...


*A lie?

What lie? Show a lie.*

There's no better except for number counters like you PF.

Deaths are not better.  

You call for the death of Israel and post death's numbers to elicit sympathy while you call for death.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers PF.  You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site didn't count the rockets from 2000 to 2002 to make the Palestinians look better.
> 
> Yeah right!
> 
> You were caught in a lie and you are trying to smokescreen it,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A lie?
> 
> What lie? Show a lie.*
> 
> There's no better except for number counters like you PF.
> 
> Deaths are not better.
> 
> You call for the death of Israel and post death's numbers to elicit sympathy while you call for death.
Click to expand...


I already pointed it out and now you are blowing smoke.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site didn't count the rockets from 2000 to 2002 to make the Palestinians look better.
> 
> Yeah right!
> 
> You were caught in a lie and you are trying to smokescreen it,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A lie?
> 
> What lie? Show a lie.*
> 
> There's no better except for number counters like you PF.
> 
> Deaths are not better.
> 
> You call for the death of Israel and post death's numbers to elicit sympathy while you call for death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already pointed it out and now you are blowing smoke.
Click to expand...


Post my words, then post the lie of those words.

You just say I lied.  Show it in this thread where you say I lied.

If you can. 



> Your propaganda site didn't count the rockets from 2000 to 2002 to make the Palestinians look better.



^ And that's not proof of a lie PF.

Yes, you can say it, but can you show it?


----------



## Ropey

toomuchtime_ said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear from this graphic that everyone in the ME is left handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be PF logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a left handed comment?
Click to expand...


Circular left.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A lie?
> 
> What lie? Show a lie.*
> 
> There's no better except for number counters like you PF.
> 
> Deaths are not better.
> 
> You call for the death of Israel and post death's numbers to elicit sympathy while you call for death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already pointed it out and now you are blowing smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post my words, then post the lie of those words.
> 
> You just say I lied.  Show it in this thread where you say I lied.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda site didn't count the rockets from 2000 to 2002 to make the Palestinians look better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ And that's not proof of a lie PF.
> 
> Yes, you can say it, but can you show it?
Click to expand...


Me



> Children killed in 2000
> 
> Palestinian 91
> 
> Israeli 0



You



> Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.



Me



> How many rockets were launched in 2000?



you



> Numbers PF. You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.
> 
> Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already pointed it out and now you are blowing smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post my words, then post the lie of those words.
> 
> You just say I lied.  Show it in this thread where you say I lied.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ And that's not proof of a lie PF.
> 
> Yes, you can say it, but can you show it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many rockets were launched in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers PF. You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.
> 
> Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And you see a lie there?

I never said anything about the year 2000. You did.  I responded to your question by saying that they were killing back then too.

Regardless if the website counted back then.  I never said they did count back then and THAT would have been a lie had I said it knowing that they didn't.

See the difference between a lie and your fantasy PF?

Oh I somehow doubt it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post my words, then post the lie of those words.
> 
> You just say I lied.  Show it in this thread where you say I lied.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ And that's not proof of a lie PF.
> 
> Yes, you can say it, but can you show it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers PF. You're so stuck in the numbers. I understand it is because the 'Palestinian' people are better at killing their young than the Jews are at determining if they have their young in those launching sites, etc.
> 
> Because the "Palestinians" were using their young for media purposes and death back then as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you see a lie there?
> 
> I never said anything about the year 2000. You did.  I responded to your question by saying that they were killing back then too.
> 
> Regardless if the website counted back then.  I never said they did count back then and THAT would have been a lie had I said it knowing that they didn't.
> 
> See the difference between a lie and your fantasy PF?
> 
> Oh I somehow doubt it.
Click to expand...


When I asked you to prove your point, you went into smokescreen mode.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you see a lie there?
> 
> I never said anything about the year 2000. You did.  I responded to your question by saying that they were killing back then too.
> 
> Regardless if the website counted back then.  I never said they did count back then and THAT would have been a lie had I said it knowing that they didn't.
> 
> See the difference between a lie and your fantasy PF?
> 
> Oh I somehow doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I asked you to prove your point, you went into smokescreen mode.
Click to expand...


I only had one point up to then.  My point was that "Palestinians" use their young as targets for media purposes.

I stand to that point with the previous proof I posted to support my view. So, where's the lie?

There is none. Thus you are the liar.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Tinmore , your lie detector is broken or seriously damaged ...
When you tell conflicting stories , somehow you are very quick to forget them , and in addition , you find lies where there is non to be found ... 

Anyway , what does it matte how many rockets were launched in 2000 ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you see a lie there?
> 
> I never said anything about the year 2000. You did.  I responded to your question by saying that they were killing back then too.
> 
> Regardless if the website counted back then.  I never said they did count back then and THAT would have been a lie had I said it knowing that they didn't.
> 
> See the difference between a lie and your fantasy PF?
> 
> Oh I somehow doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked you to prove your point, you went into smokescreen mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only had one point up to then.  My point was that "Palestinians" use their young as targets for media purposes.
> 
> I stand to that point with the previous proof I posted to support my view. So, where's the lie?
> 
> There is none. Thus you are the liar.
Click to expand...


No you didn't. When I posted that 91 Palestinian children were Killed in 2000 you said:



> Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.



That was your lie. When I asked you to prove your allegation by posting how many rockets were fired in 2000, you gave me a song and dance.

Now you are trying to weasel out of what you said.


----------



## Ropey

You will not find our young in our launching sites.* Then or now PF. * There's no lie there PF.  

The words "Song and dance" is  your proof of my lie?



> When I asked you to prove your allegation by posting how many rockets were fired in 2000, you gave me a song and dance.



What allegation of mine?





Wolverine1984 said:


> Tinmore , your lie detector is broken or seriously damaged ...
> When you tell conflicting stories , somehow you are very quick to forget them , and in addition , you find lies where there is non to be found ...
> 
> Anyway , what does it matte how many rockets were launched in 2000 ?



He's clearly lost track on this one.


----------



## Wolverine1984

Tinmore , you clearly don't know how to prove if someone is lying (In your favore I'll say that proving a lie is pretty hard when there is no lie ... )

Anyway , now I'll demonstrate how to properly expose a lie: (watch carefully)

This was your claim in another post :


P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas did stop suicide bombing about 6 years ago. They have been holding  a one sided *ceasefire *with Israel for most of the last 6 years. One  sided because Israel continues its attacks.



Let's see what ceasefire means


> cease-fire or  *cease·fire* (s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_n.
> _*1. * An order to stop firing.
> *2. * Suspension of active hostilities; a truce.


ceasefire - definition of ceasefire by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Now lets see my response :


Wolverine1984 said:


> They have been holding a one sided ceasefire with Israel for most of the last *6 years*.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ! When you lie you should at least try to conceal it ... this is just a blunt lie.
> Yesterday a Quassam rocket was launched in the direction of Ashkelon.
> Sunday another rocket  have been launched in the direction of Ashkelon.
> Five days ago , another rocket.
> And so on ...
> Since 2006 (last 6 years) over *4000 *rockets were fired at Israel, that's about 2 rockets a day every day for 6 years ...
> One sided ceasefire ... really ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas did stop suicide bombing about 6 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And It  has nothing to do with all the checkpoints and heightened security  measures Israel is taking , right ?
Click to expand...


By the way , another 3 rockets landed in Israel 5 hours ago , today.
3 Qassam rockets hit Ashkelon Regional Council; no injuries - Israel News, Ynetnews

So we can clearly see that the Hamas had not suspended active hostilities , thus there is no one sided ceasefire (According to the the definition of 'ceasefire' ). 
This is *proof beyond all doubt* that *your claim is a lie.* 

And that's how you prove if someone is lying,
class dismissed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> You will not find our young in our launching sites.* Then or now PF. * There's no lie there PF.
> 
> The words "Song and dance" is  your proof of my lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked you to prove your allegation by posting how many rockets were fired in 2000, you gave me a song and dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What allegation of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore , your lie detector is broken or seriously damaged ...
> When you tell conflicting stories , somehow you are very quick to forget them , and in addition , you find lies where there is non to be found ...
> 
> Anyway , what does it matte how many rockets were launched in 2000 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's clearly lost track on this one.
Click to expand...


Your post taken in context insinuated that the Palestinians do have their young at launch sites and that is why Israel kills them. That is not true.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will not find our young in our launching sites.* Then or now PF. * There's no lie there PF.
> 
> The words "Song and dance" is  your proof of my lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked you to prove your allegation by posting how many rockets were fired in 2000, you gave me a song and dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What allegation of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore , your lie detector is broken or seriously damaged ...
> When you tell conflicting stories , somehow you are very quick to forget them , and in addition , you find lies where there is non to be found ...
> 
> Anyway , what does it matte how many rockets were launched in 2000 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's clearly lost track on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post taken in context insinuated that the Palestinians do have their young at launch sites and that is why Israel kills them. That is not true.
Click to expand...


That's why they die. They are used for media purposes.  Israel responds to attacks where the Palestinian young are placed for their resultant deaths to be used as media propaganda.



> March 15, 2008 - To enlighten those who may have harbored any doubts, Fathi Ahmad Hammad, member of the Palestinian Legislative Council, said it loud and said it proud: Palestinians deliberately use women and children as human shields.
> 
> This is the transcript of his remarks (but it is worth watching the clip just to hear the hatred in his voice):
> 
> [The enemies of Allah] do not know that the Palestinian people has developed its [methods] of death and death-seeking. For the Palestinian people, death has become an industry, at which women excel, and so do all the people living on this land. The elderly excel at this, and so do the mujahideen and the children. This is why they have formed human shields of the women, the children, the elderly, and the mujahideen, in order to challenge the Zionist bombing machine. It is as if they were saying to the Zionist enemy:
> 
> "We desire death like you desire life."
> 
> Hammad is a leader of the Izzedeen al-Qassam Brigades, the military wing of Hamas, and in 2006 was elected to the Palestinian Parliament as a Hamas representative. He is also director of Al-Aqsa TV, which aired his comments on February 29.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0wJXf2nt4Y]Hamas - Human Shield Confession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Deflection.

You are ducking the issue.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection.
> 
> You are ducking the issue.



^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We desire death as you desire life


----------



## P F Tinmore

> Children killed in 2000
> 
> Palestinian 91
> 
> Israeli 0





> Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.



You said that to promote Israel's lie that the Palestinians use their kids for human shields.

Now you are trying to weasel out of it.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Children killed in 2000
> 
> Palestinian 91
> 
> Israeli 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that to promote Israel's lie that the Palestinians use their kids for human shields.
> 
> *Now you are trying to weasel out of it*.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians admit to doing it.  Truly you are lost somewhere but reality is not the place PF.   

You're providing proof of how good they are at killing their own.






Sheesh!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children killed in 2000
> 
> Palestinian 91
> 
> Israeli 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you will find not find any Israeli children in our launching sites PF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that to promote Israel's lie that the Palestinians use their kids for human shields.
> 
> *Now you are trying to weasel out of it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians admit to doing it.  Truly you are lost somewhere but reality is not the place PF.
> 
> You're providing proof of how good they are at killing their own.
> 
> Sheesh!
Click to expand...


You can deflect all you want but you still lied about human shields.

I don't expect you to agree with me but I do expect you to be honest.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> You can deflect all you want but you still lied about human shields.
> 
> I don't expect you to agree with me but I do expect you to be honest.



Even when the Palestinians themselves say they do it you say they don't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can deflect all you want but you still lied about human shields.
> 
> I don't expect you to agree with me but I do expect you to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the Palestinians themselves say they do it you say they don't.
Click to expand...


Do you have an independent source for that?


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can deflect all you want but you still lied about human shields.
> 
> I don't expect you to agree with me but I do expect you to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the Palestinians themselves say they do it you say they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have an independent source for that?
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...ess-in-gaza-and-jerusalem-14.html#post4896875

From their own mouths.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the Palestinians themselves say they do it you say they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an independent source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...ess-in-gaza-and-jerusalem-14.html#post4896875
> 
> From their own mouths.
Click to expand...


So you link to your own post,


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an independent source for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...ess-in-gaza-and-jerusalem-14.html#post4896875
> 
> From their own mouths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you link to your own post,
Click to expand...


Yes, where a Hamas MP Fathi Hamad brags about "Palestinian death industry"....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWxQS81gXeI&feature=related]Hamas: In Their Own Voices - Death to Jews / America - YouTube[/ame]

That you say doesn't exist.

Hamas - A Death industry



> A Hamas representative in the PA legislative council, takes pride in the fact that women and children are used as human shield in fighting Israel. He describes it as part of the 'Death Industry' at which they excel, and explains that the Palestinians 'desire death' the same way Israelis 'desire life'. The following is the full text: For the Palestinian people death became an industry, at which women excel and so do all people on this land: the elderly excel, the Jihad fighters excel, and the children excel. Accordingly [Palestinians] created a human shield of women, children, the elderly and the Jihad fighters againset the Zionist bombing machine, as they were saying to the Zionist enemy: We desire death as you desire Life



Hamas- we desire death - human shield of civilians


----------



## P F Tinmore

Do you have an independent source? MEMRI is an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## Ropey

They are speaking in their own language of Arabic and I understand enough of it to know it's correct. If you don't, get an interpreter.



P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have an independent source? MEMRI is an Israeli propaganda site.



Propaganda site?

Look at all the stuff you post in this thread.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> They are speaking in their own language of Arabic and I understand enough of it to know it's correct. If you don't, get an interpreter.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an independent source? MEMRI is an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda site?
> 
> Look at all the stuff you post in this thread.
Click to expand...


I have. Have you? I don't recall you ever discussing any of the videos I posted in this thread.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are speaking in their own language of Arabic and I understand enough of it to know it's correct. If you don't, get an interpreter.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an independent source? MEMRI is an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda site?
> 
> Look at all the stuff you post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. Have you? I don't recall you ever discussing any of the videos I posted in this thread.
Click to expand...


OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray. 

Goodnight.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> Human Shields reported on Arab news - YouTube



Good video. Boy was Israel pissed. They go out to bomb a house (which is an asshole thing to do) and the neighborhood is on the roof.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are speaking in their own language of Arabic and I understand enough of it to know it's correct. If you don't, get an interpreter.
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda site?
> 
> Look at all the stuff you post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Have you? I don't recall you ever discussing any of the videos I posted in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray.
> 
> Goodnight.
Click to expand...


I only get those from people who can't debate.


----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Have you? I don't recall you ever discussing any of the videos I posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only get those from people who can't debate.
Click to expand...


No, I'm normally pretty polite. I end a conversation so that people are not expecting a response.  I caught this while finishing my messages.  A debate?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get those from people who can't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm normally pretty polite. I end a conversation so that people are not expecting a response.  I caught this while finishing my messages.  A debate?
Click to expand...


I normally try to be civil myself. Have a good night.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...ess-in-gaza-and-jerusalem-14.html#post4896875
> 
> From their own mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you link to your own post,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, where a Hamas MP Fathi Hamad brags about "Palestinian death industry"....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWxQS81gXeI&feature=related]Hamas: In Their Own Voices - Death to Jews / America - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> That you say doesn't exist.
> 
> Hamas - A Death industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hamas representative in the PA legislative council, takes pride in the fact that women and children are used as human shield in fighting Israel. He describes it as part of the 'Death Industry' at which they excel, and explains that the Palestinians 'desire death' the same way Israelis 'desire life'. The following is the full text: For the Palestinian people death became an industry, at which women excel and so do all people on this land: the elderly excel, the Jihad fighters excel, and the children excel. Accordingly [Palestinians] created a human shield of women, children, the elderly and the Jihad fighters againset the Zionist bombing machine, as they were saying to the Zionist enemy: We desire death as you desire Life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas- we desire death - human shield of civilians
Click to expand...



Eye to Eye
by Gihad Ali 	

Look into my eyes
And tell me what you see.
You don't see a damn thing,
'cause you can't possibly relate to me.

You're blinded by our differences.
My life makes no sense to you.
I'm the persecuted Palestinian.
You're the American red, white and blue.

Each day you wake in tranquility,
No fears to cross your eyes.
Each day I wake in gratitude,
Thanking God He let me rise.

You worry about your education
And the bills you have to pay.
I worry about my vulnerable life
And if I'll survive another day.

Your biggest fear is getting ticketed
As you cruise your Cadillac.
My fear is that the tank that just left
Will turn around and come back.

American, do you realize,
That the taxes that you pay
Feed the forces that traumatize
My every living day?

The bulldozers and the tanks,
The gases and the guns,
The bombs that fall outside my door,
All due to American funds.

Yet do you know the truth
Of where your money goes?
Do you let your media deceive your mind?
Is this a truth that no one knows?

You blame me for defending myself
Against the ways of Zionists.
I'm terrorized in my own land
And I'm the terrorist?

You think you know all about terrorism
But you don't know it the way I do,
So let me define the term for you,
And teach you what you thought you knew.

I've known terrorism for quite some time,
Fifty-five years and more.
It's the fruitless garden uprooted in my yard.
It's the bulldozer in front of my door.

Terrorism breathes the air I breathe.
It's the checkpoint on my way to school.
It's the curfew that jails me in my own home,
And the penalties of breaking that curfew rule.

Terrorism is the robbery of my land,
And the torture of my mother,
The imprisonment of my innocent father,
The bullet in my baby brother.

So American, don't tell me you know about
The things I feel and see.
I'm terrorized in my own land
And the blame is put on me.

But I will not rest, I shall never settle
For the injustice my people endure.
Palestine is our land and there we'll remain
Until the day our homeland is secure.

And if that time shall never come,
Then we will never see a day of peace.
I will not be thrown from my own home,
Nor will my fight for justice cease.

And if I am killed, it will be in Falasteen.
It's written on my every breath.
So in your own patriotic words,
Give me liberty or give me death.

Eye to Eye :: A Palestinian Poem


----------



## Wolverine1984

LOL! what does this propoganda poem prove ? 
Besides in your link there is a picture of a little boy with a granade near his face ... 
This does not score points for the Palestinians ...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> LOL! what does this propoganda poem prove ?
> Besides in your link there is a picture of a little boy with a granade near his face ...
> This does not score points for the Palestinians ...



It is interesting that you made no comment on the poem.


----------



## Wolverine1984

I did comment on the poem , I said it's propoganda.


> prop·a·gan·da  (pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_n._*1. *  The systematic propagation of a doctrine or cause or of information  reflecting the views and interests of those advocating such a doctrine  or cause.


What else could be said ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> I did comment on the poem , I said it's propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> prop·a·gan·da  (pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_n._*1. *  The systematic propagation of a doctrine or cause or of information  reflecting the views and interests of those advocating such a doctrine  or cause.
> 
> 
> 
> What else could be said ?
Click to expand...


I get criticized for applying a more narrow view of propaganda.

Surely you will come to my defense the next time I get criticized.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIjs5uZOeAk]55 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> 55 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube


How To Cope With Sleeplessness:

See the Hamsters do the Hampster Dance


----------



## Wolverine1984

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did comment on the poem , I said it's propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> prop·a·gan·da  (pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_n._*1. *  The systematic propagation of a doctrine or cause or of information  reflecting the views and interests of those advocating such a doctrine  or cause.
> 
> 
> 
> What else could be said ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get criticized for applying a more narrow view of propaganda.
> 
> Surely you will come to my defense the next time I get criticized.
Click to expand...


What do you mean a more narrow view ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did comment on the poem , I said it's propoganda.
> What else could be said ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get criticized for applying a more narrow view of propaganda.
> 
> Surely you will come to my defense the next time I get criticized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean a more narrow view ?
Click to expand...


I usually only use the term when the info is misleading or false. Otherwise almost everything would fall into that category.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmbBsTGeHGw]54 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hipeter924

Ropey said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are speaking in their own language of Arabic and I understand enough of it to know it's correct. If you don't, get an interpreter.
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda site?
> 
> Look at all the stuff you post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Have you? I don't recall you ever discussing any of the videos I posted in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray.
> 
> Goodnight.
Click to expand...

I wonder how he keeps it up? Generally I am on this forum when I find the time. He has tens of thousands of posts, involving videos, hate filled rants, and Jew hate. I would have been bored out of my mind, if I did that myself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

hipeter924 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Have you? I don't recall you ever discussing any of the videos I posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how he keeps it up? Generally I am on this forum when I find the time. He has tens of thousands of posts, involving videos, hate filled rants, and Jew hate. I would have been bored out of my mind, if I did that myself.
Click to expand...




> ...hate filled rants, and Jew hate.



Could you point out a video that matches your definition?

Post a link.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it's clear that the negs are for your pretense. No one can be as stupid as you portray.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how he keeps it up? Generally I am on this forum when I find the time. He has tens of thousands of posts, involving videos, hate filled rants, and Jew hate. I would have been bored out of my mind, if I did that myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hate filled rants, and Jew hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you point out a video that matches your definition?
> 
> Post a link.
Click to expand...


I didn't think so.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r1o2B7ts5U]49 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem Correct Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5AHZ_swQCQ]53 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUKsSFELdj4]52 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

thinks HIS burden is the HEAVIEST


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> _thinks HIS burden is the HEAVIEST_


And then we have palistanians in the youtoob category of morons, doing stupid things, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IG5-JHgeXA]51 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMr9Ef-uS_M]50 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Jerusalem



Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem [/B]...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


 
Hebrew Bible, Book of Samuel, David Becomes King Over Israel And Jerusalem


> All the tribes of Israel came to David at Hebron and said, We are your own flesh and blood.  In the past, while Saul was king over us, you were the one who led Israel on their military campaigns. And the LORD said to you, You will shepherd my people Israel, and you will become their ruler.
> 
> When all the elders of Israel had come to King David at Hebron, the king made a covenant with them at Hebron before the LORD, and they anointed David king over Israel.
> 
> David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years.  In Hebron he reigned over Judah seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah thirty-three years.
> 
> David then took up residence in the fortress and called it the City of David. He built up the area around it, from the terraces inward.  And he became more and more powerful, because the LORD God Almighty was with him.
> 
> Now Hiram king of Tyre sent envoys to David, along with cedar logs and carpenters and stonemasons, and they built a palace for David.  Then David knew that the LORD had established him as king over Israel and had exalted his kingdom for the sake of his people Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0nxij14eMQ]49 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Jerusalem.



Hebrew Bible, 2 Chronicles


> Then Solomon began to build the house of the LORD at Jerusalem in mount Moriah, where the Lord appeared unto David his father, in the place that David had prepared in the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite.



Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem ...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.



Arab excrement show their disrespect to Jerusalem by pointing their hairy asses...


----------



## Wolverine1984

JStone said:


> Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrew Bible, 2 Chronicles
> 
> 
> 
> Then Solomon began to build the house of the LORD at Jerusalem in mount Moriah, where the Lord appeared unto David his father, in the place that David had prepared in the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem ...
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab excrement show their disrespect to Jerusalem by pointing their hairy asses...
Click to expand...


Yeah , they claim that Jerusalem is so important to them , and when they are actually in Jerusalem they just prey in the direction of Mecca.


----------



## JStone

Wolverine1984 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrew Bible, 2 Chronicles
> Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem ...
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arab excrement show their disrespect to Jerusalem by pointing their hairy asses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah , they claim that Jerusalem is so important to them , and when they are actually in Jerusalem they just prey in the direction of Mecca.
Click to expand...


Number of times Jerusalem appears in Hebrew Bible: 700
Number of times Jerusalem appears in Quran: Zero, not even once.  The pedophile mahomet never set foot in Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y68tpi1oRuc]48 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

*Hebrew Bible,  Chronicles*


> Then Solomon began to build the house of the LORD at Jerusalem in mount Moriah, where the Lord appeared unto David his father, in the place that David had prepared in the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite.



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.



When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIul7zhDI-E]47 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Jerusalem.



*Hebrew Bible*


> Then Solomon began to build the house of the LORD at Jerusalem in mount Moriah, where the Lord appeared unto David his father, in the place that David had prepared in the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite.



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.




When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the crock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29C8bJHHu4Q]46 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza



Honor Killed In Gaza  



> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adsnIMCg8IA]45 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza



Honor Killed In Gaza 

  A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.

According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture

The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.

According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."

The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.

Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWj32St-nw]45 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fgwyBdcMTs]44 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Jerusalem



*Hebrew Bible, 2 Chronicles*


> Then Solomon began to build the house of the LORD at Jerusalem in mount Moriah, where the Lord appeared unto David his father, in the place that David had prepared in the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite.



*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Jewish and Middle East History and 3 Books on Jerusalem *...


> Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


 
When Arabs pray in Arab-occupied Jerusalem, they point their hairy asses to Jerusalem and the "sacred" dome of the rock while facing mecca


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfjHSN_9O6E]43 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Jerusalem


 


> Quran 10:93 We settled the Children of Israel in a beautiful dwelling-place, and provided for them sustenance of the best: it was after knowledge had been granted to them.


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza


Honor Killed Gaza  


Gaza woman dead in fourth so-called 'honor killing' in last week 


> A woman was killed on Monday morning in the Gaza Strip in the fourth killing related to so-called "family" honor in the last week.
> 
> According to information collected by the Palestinian Center for Human Rights (PCHR), 28-year-old Rihab Al-Hazin, from An-Nusseirat Refugee Camp was killed by her 21-year-old brother, who told police he killed his sister to 'maintain family honor.'
> 
> Al-Hazin's body was brought to the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Hospital in the city of Deir Al-Balah at 3am on Monday, according to PCHR. The body was then referred to the forensic medicine department at Ash-Shifa Hospital in Gaza City.
> 
> Last Thursday, three members of the Olaiwa family were killed in Gaza City. Police found three bodies belonging to Sufian Arafat Olaiwa, 45, his wife, Miriam Al-Majdoub Olaiwa, 30, and their son, Jawhar Sufian Olaiwa, 5, in their houses in the Ash-Shuja'iyya neighborhood in the east of Gaza City. Each had been shot several times. Later, police arrested three members of the same family.
> 
> Yousef Abdul Wahab, Chief of the Police Criminal Investigation Bureau in Gaza, told PCHR that the crimes were related to so-called 'family honor'.
> 
> These killings, PCHR said, are a sign of a resurgence in so-called honor killings. The Center called for these killings to be prosecuted as murders, and for the Palestinian judicial system not to hand out reduced sentences to perpetrators who claim reasons of "family honor."
> Maan News Agency: Gaza woman dead in fourth so-called 'honor killing' in last week




Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tDJPbvs3Gc]43 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza



Honor Killed Gaza  



> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAK-EuyGoaY&feature=relmfu]42 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza


Honor Killed Gaza  


> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


Alexis de Toqueville  


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## georgephillip

*Heroic Jews Celebrate Freedom*

*"Lockdown on Zochrot* in Tel Aviv, on the Eve of Israel's Independence Day

"On the eve of Independence Day, police imposed lockdown on the office of Zochrot (Hebrew for '*remembering*'), an Israeli activist organization dedicated to raising public awareness of the Nakba, the catastrophe of displacement and dispossession inflicted on Palestinians."

"Lockdown on Zochrot in Tel Aviv, on the Eve of Israel's Independence Day"


----------



## JStone

georgephillip said:


> *Heroic Jews Celebrate Freedom*
> 
> *"Lockdown on Zochrot* in Tel Aviv, on the Eve of Israel's Independence Day
> 
> "On the eve of Independence Day, police imposed lockdown on the office of Zochrot (Hebrew for '*remembering*'), an Israeli activist organization dedicated to raising public awareness of the Nakba, the catastrophe of displacement and dispossession inflicted on Palestinians."
> 
> "Lockdown on Zochrot in Tel Aviv, on the Eve of Israel's Independence Day"



Georgie, not even one reputational point for you on Mother's Day?

If I were the mother of suck a fuckup, I'd commit suicide


----------



## georgephillip

Too late.
You were born dead.


----------



## JStone

georgephillip said:


> Too late.
> You were born dead.



Georgie, I was born smart and became successful.  You, not.   You're a worthless sack of shit.  We get it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone

> Sleepless Gaza



Honor killed Gaza  



> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN


----------



## theliq

JStone said:


> Sleepless Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honor killed Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sorry did you SAY YOU WERE SMART...?  gee how do you work that out


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepless Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honor killed Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 27-year-old mother of five was bludgeoned to death with an iron chain by her father last week in Gaza in what human rights groups report was an honor killing.
> 
> According to police in Gaza, the father, Jawdat al-Najar, heard his daughter Fadia, who had divorced in 2005, speaking on the phone with a man. He believed she was having a relationship with him. Police say al-Najar became enraged and beat her to death; her body was brought to a hospital where officials said she died of a skull fracture
> 
> The woman was beaten to death in the northern Gaza neighborhood of Jebalya on Thursday night. The father called police and confessed to the murder.
> 
> According to investigators for the Gaza-based Al Mezan Center for Human Rights, the father and his three sons were taken into police custody. They said the killing "was carried out on grounds related to 'preserving' the honor of the family."
> 
> The Palestinian Center for Human Rights, another Gaza-based organization, said hospital forensic reports show the woman's body showed signs of torture and that she suffered a skull fracture from being hit by an iron chain.
> 
> Rights groups decry Gaza 'honor killing' - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry did you SAY YOU WERE SMART...?  gee how do you work that out
Click to expand...


This report is *three years old.*

If this is the most recent incident then it does not look like a trend.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honor killed Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry did you SAY YOU WERE SMART...?  gee how do you work that out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This report is *three years old.*
> 
> If this is the most recent incident then it does not look like a trend.
Click to expand...


Three years ago, you STILL had zero reputation points, dickhead.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry did you SAY YOU WERE SMART...?  gee how do you work that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This report is *three years old.*
> 
> If this is the most recent incident then it does not look like a trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three years ago, you STILL had zero reputation points, dickhead.
Click to expand...


Many on this board have hundreds even thousands of points and you have 90.

I wouldn't blow that horn if I were you.

BTW, have Israel send you some new propaganda. Your material is getting old.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This report is *three years old.*
> 
> If this is the most recent incident then it does not look like a trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three years ago, you STILL had zero reputation points, dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many on this board have hundreds even thousands of points and you have 90.
> 
> I wouldn't blow that horn if I were you.
> 
> BTW, have Israel send you some new propaganda. Your material is getting old.
Click to expand...


You have zero rep points after 3 years and your own page sez you suck goats.

Maybe, it's time to get the message you're a clown and loser in life


----------



## P F Tinmore

Says the irrelevant, off topic spammer.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Says the irrelevant, off topic spammer.



Your page sez you suck off goats.  Your own page doesn't think very highly of you


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Says the irrelevant, off topic spammer.


Getting late, Tinny.  Say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the irrelevant, off topic spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting late, Tinny.  Say goodnight Gracie.
Click to expand...


It is not late for me. I don't have to be to work until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the irrelevant, off topic spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting late, Tinny.  Say goodnight Gracie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not late for me. I don't have to be to work until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon.
Click to expand...


You're on the night shift for cleaning toilets.


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting late, Tinny.  Say goodnight Gracie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not late for me. I don't have to be to work until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for cleaning toilets.
Click to expand...


You're on the night shift for spamming Israeli propaganda.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not late for me. I don't have to be to work until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for cleaning toilets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for spamming Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...


There's no shame for you in cleaning toilets.  When do you qualify for getting a brush?


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for cleaning toilets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for spamming Israeli propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no shame for you in cleaning toilets.  When do you qualify for getting a brush?
Click to expand...


Pure speculation on your part. And incorrect too if I may add.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for spamming Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shame for you in cleaning toilets.  When do you qualify for getting a brush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure speculation on your part. And incorrect too if I may add.
Click to expand...


You're an apprentice toilet cleaner


----------



## P F Tinmore

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shame for you in cleaning toilets.  When do you qualify for getting a brush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure speculation on your part. And incorrect too if I may add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an apprentice toilet cleaner
Click to expand...


You are grasping at straws.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure speculation on your part. And incorrect too if I may add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an apprentice toilet cleaner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are grasping at straws.
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Attempt to discredit your opponent.

An old propaganda ploy from an old propagandist.


----------



## JStone

P F Tinmore said:


> Attempt to discredit your opponent.
> 
> An old propaganda ploy from an old propagandist.


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the night shift for spamming Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shame for you in cleaning toilets.  When do you qualify for getting a brush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure speculation on your part. And incorrect too if I may add.
Click to expand...


Tinnie,stonehead is a dickhead


----------



## JStone

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shame for you in cleaning toilets.  When do you qualify for getting a brush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure speculation on your part. And incorrect too if I may add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinnie,stonehead is a dickhead
Click to expand...


Who's the dickhead?  You worsihp an illiterate,  cave-dwelling, caravan hijacking pedophile 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq9zTDAjmiI]41 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem...divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tweezerman

Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem

If Arabs are sleepless in Jerusalem, why don't they try sleeping in an Arab country?


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _41 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..._


The philistines stole the meds.


----------



## Tweezerman

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _41 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem..._
> 
> 
> 
> The philistines stole the meds.
Click to expand...


The Philistines are still around?  Where?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDXBM98xjDI&feature=relmfu]39 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImueOLYl4LE]38 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ3l390s0oo]37 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrdsLf4n5Ug]36 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Christ is Risen! Join Diana to the Church of Nativity in Bethlehem where we start at the Roman Catholic Chapel at the Church. The priests carry the Holy Fire into the dark chapel and then set the lights on declaring that Christ is Risen!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80YFBleS3TE]35 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Christ is Risen! Join Diana to the Church of Nativity in Bethlehem where we start at the Roman Catholic Chapel at the Church. The priests carry the Holy Fire into the dark chapel and then set the lights on declaring that Christ is Risen!
> 
> 35 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube


Can't you put some Spongebob videos on here? Or some Kung Fu Panda?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ is Risen! Join Diana to the Church of Nativity in Bethlehem where we start at the Roman Catholic Chapel at the Church. The priests carry the Holy Fire into the dark chapel and then set the lights on declaring that Christ is Risen!
> 
> 35 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you put some Spongebob videos on here? Or some Kung Fu Panda?
Click to expand...


Start a thread.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ is Risen! Join Diana to the Church of Nativity in Bethlehem where we start at the Roman Catholic Chapel at the Church. The priests carry the Holy Fire into the dark chapel and then set the lights on declaring that Christ is Risen!
> 
> 35 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you put some Spongebob videos on here? Or some Kung Fu Panda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a thread.
Click to expand...

This is the thread, bub. Get with the program.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVCT2gCgYg&feature=relmfu]42 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1na_Xlk_4]32 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> 32 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube


I thought the children of Gaza were starving and stunted and here these gluttons are eating like royalty while the kiddies are going hungry and rooting thru garbage cans. I just don't know what to believe anymore with Hamas in charge. What's the deal here PFT?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the children of Gaza were starving and stunted and here these gluttons are eating like royalty while the kiddies are going hungry and rooting thru garbage cans. I just don't know what to believe anymore with Hamas in charge. What's the deal here PFT?
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask a homeless man standing outside a supermarket:

How can you be Hungry? Look at all that food.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the children of Gaza were starving and stunted and here these gluttons are eating like royalty while the kiddies are going hungry and rooting thru garbage cans. I just don't know what to believe anymore with Hamas in charge. What's the deal here PFT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask a homeless man standing outside a supermarket:
> 
> How can you be Hungry? Look at all that food.
Click to expand...

But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the children of Gaza were starving and stunted and here these gluttons are eating like royalty while the kiddies are going hungry and rooting thru garbage cans. I just don't know what to believe anymore with Hamas in charge. What's the deal here PFT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask a homeless man standing outside a supermarket:
> 
> How can you be Hungry? Look at all that food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.
Click to expand...


Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask a homeless man standing outside a supermarket:
> 
> How can you be Hungry? Look at all that food.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.
Click to expand...

That's different then. Maybe the Israelis want the toddlers to go on a diet so they won't grow up to be as fat assed as their parents. Smart thinking.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's different then. Maybe the Israelis want the toddlers to go on a diet so they won't grow up to be as fat assed as their parents. Smart thinking.
Click to expand...


You're sick.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.
> 
> 
> 
> That's different then. Maybe the Israelis want the toddlers to go on a diet so they won't grow up to be as fat assed as their parents. Smart thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're sick.
Click to expand...

At least I take medicine for my ills.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's different then. Maybe the Israelis want the toddlers to go on a diet so they won't grow up to be as fat assed as their parents. Smart thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I take medicine for my ills.
Click to expand...


When is it going to start working?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I take medicine for my ills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is it going to start working?
Click to expand...

When you stop lying about everything, muscle head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I take medicine for my ills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is it going to start working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you stop lying about everything, muscle head.
Click to expand...


Lying about what?

Point some out.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask a homeless man standing outside a supermarket:
> 
> How can you be Hungry? Look at all that food.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.
Click to expand...


Israel has created high unemployment and closed down charities.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has created high unemployment and closed down charities.
Click to expand...

"Palestine" has only had to do one (1) simple act in all these years and they are too simple-minded to accomplish this. One small admission (in writing) and their woes will cease. Care to expound on this matter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not blocking food as much as it is blocking the access to food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has created high unemployment and closed down charities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Palestine" has only had to do one (1) simple act in all these years and they are too simple-minded to accomplish this. One small admission (in writing) and their woes will cease. Care to expound on this matter?
Click to expand...


What would that be?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has created high unemployment and closed down charities.
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has only had to do one (1) simple act in all these years and they are too simple-minded to accomplish this. One small admission (in writing) and their woes will cease. Care to expound on this matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would that be?
Click to expand...

Counseling session over for today. That'll be $250.00 please.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestine" has only had to do one (1) simple act in all these years and they are too simple-minded to accomplish this. One small admission (in writing) and their woes will cease. Care to expound on this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counseling session over for today. That'll be $250.00 please.
Click to expand...


Nice duck.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4he2XX45eI]31 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem ..divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the children of Gaza were starving and stunted and here these gluttons are eating like royalty while the kiddies are going hungry and rooting thru garbage cans. I just don't know what to believe anymore with Hamas in charge. What's the deal here PFT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask a homeless man standing outside a supermarket:
> 
> How can you be Hungry? Look at all that food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's the helpless toddlers who are starving and stunted due to the evil IDF blocking food supplies. Have a heart, bro.
Click to expand...


Just the other day your comrade, Tinhorn, was lauding the "resourcefulness" of those "Palestinians" whose tunnels are used to smuggle in automobiles. 
One would think if they cared about their "starving" babies are they would smuggle in food, eh?


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I take medicine for my ills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is it going to start working?
Click to expand...


When are you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdeSK1EHUQg]30 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _30 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx_


Medicate them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfnZ17GB27k]29 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> 29 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube


A good carpet bombing is guaranteed to cure insomnia.


----------



## georgephillip

*What'$ the profit margin on each bomb?*


----------



## Hossfly

georgephillip said:


> *What'$ the profit margin on each bomb?*


No profit. It's a donation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Xnl9kkMfI]28 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

Since Tinny is back with his videos, I know he wouldn't mind me showing one.  I think many of us are aware that this goes on in Pakistan so much of the time.  That is why most of the people on this board supposedly cheering the Palestinians on are really not humanitarians since they would also be concerned about  all the innocent people the Muslims are killing.  No doubt they  think we are very, very naive about their so-called caring and compassion, when we realize that the only reason they are involved is because there are Jews involved.  If there were no Jews in the area, many of these posters would be very, very silent.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tt-__SNzYU]Raw Video: Suicide Car Bomb in Pakistan - YouTube[/ame]



jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pakistan?

Are you lost again?

This is the Israel and Palestine forum.


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Pakistan?
> 
> Are you lost again?
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.



That's it? That's your reaction? Your "concern" for your fellow man has been duly noted.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan?
> 
> Are you lost again?
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's your reaction? Your "concern" for your fellow man has been duly noted.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with me.

*You* are posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Pakistan?
> 
> Are you lost again?
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.


Why, Tinny, as a humanitarian, I would assume that you would want others to be aware of what terrible things are happening.  You mean to tell us that it doesn't bother you when your Muslim buddies kill innocent people?   I really wouldn't be surprised if you are not on any forums showing what your buddies are doing.  For one thing you probably don't care what they are doing to others, and secondly there are no Jews involved so you  wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.


jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan?
> 
> Are you lost again?
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinny, as a humanitarian, I would assume that you would want others to be aware of what terrible things are happening.  You mean to tell us that it doesn't bother you when your Muslim buddies kill innocent people?   I really wouldn't be surprised if you are not on any forums showing what your buddies are doing.  For one thing you probably don't care what they are doing to others, and secondly there are no Jews involved so you  wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...




> ...you wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.



I never said anything derogatory about Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 30 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube



Im shocked _SHOCKED!_ at the oppressive conditions those _Poor Oppressed Palestinians_ are forced to endure.

By the way, how much did the UNRWA spend to equip that elaborate equestrian riding ring with grounds maintenance, horses, tack, stables and veterinary care?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan?
> 
> Are you lost again?
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinny, as a humanitarian, I would assume that you would want others to be aware of what terrible things are happening.  You mean to tell us that it doesn't bother you when your Muslim buddies kill innocent people?   I really wouldn't be surprised if you are not on any forums showing what your buddies are doing.  For one thing you probably don't care what they are doing to others, and secondly there are no Jews involved so you  wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything derogatory about Jews.
Click to expand...

You are not fooling anyone, Tinny,  Just what do you think the religion is of the majority of people in Israe?  Now tell us in the Muslim countries, just whom do you think the Muslims are harassing and murdering as well as destroying their houses of worship?


jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinny, as a humanitarian, I would assume that you would want others to be aware of what terrible things are happening.  You mean to tell us that it doesn't bother you when your Muslim buddies kill innocent people?   I really wouldn't be surprised if you are not on any forums showing what your buddies are doing.  For one thing you probably don't care what they are doing to others, and secondly there are no Jews involved so you  wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything derogatory about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Tinny,  Just what do you think the religion is of the majority of people in Israe?  Now tell us in the Muslim countries, just whom do you think the Muslims are harassing and murdering as well as destroying their houses of worship?
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


Are you trying to make a point?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything derogatory about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Tinny,  Just what do you think the religion is of the majority of people in Israe?  Now tell us in the Muslim countries, just whom do you think the Muslims are harassing and murdering as well as destroying their houses of worship?
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to make a point?
Click to expand...

It looks like Tinny doesn't like it when someone tries to make a point.  Surely, he could have found a video or at least some pictures of the bombed out bus in which the young girl. Avigail Smith, the daughter of a Baptist minister living in Israel with  his family, was blown to pieces by a suicide bomber.  Evidently, Tinny has no problem with something like this, the same as he has no problem with the constant suicide and car bombings of the Shiites and Sunnis which happen all the time in the Muslim world.



jt2


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Tinny,  Just what do you think the religion is of the majority of people in Israe?  Now tell us in the Muslim countries, just whom do you think the Muslims are harassing and murdering as well as destroying their houses of worship?
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to make a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like Tinny doesn't like it when someone tries to make a point.  Surely, he could have found a video or at least some pictures of the bombed out bus in which the young girl. Avigail Smith, the daughter of a Baptist minister living in Israel with  his family, was blown to pieces by a suicide bomber.  Evidently, Tinny has no problem with something like this, the same as he has no problem with the constant suicide and car bombings of the Shiites and Sunnis which happen all the time in the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
Click to expand...


Uhhh, OK???

Israel really needs to stop its war.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to make a point?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Tinny doesn't like it when someone tries to make a point.  Surely, he could have found a video or at least some pictures of the bombed out bus in which the young girl. Avigail Smith, the daughter of a Baptist minister living in Israel with  his family, was blown to pieces by a suicide bomber.  Evidently, Tinny has no problem with something like this, the same as he has no problem with the constant suicide and car bombings of the Shiites and Sunnis which happen all the time in the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh, OK???
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
Click to expand...

What war?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Tinny doesn't like it when someone tries to make a point.  Surely, he could have found a video or at least some pictures of the bombed out bus in which the young girl. Avigail Smith, the daughter of a Baptist minister living in Israel with  his family, was blown to pieces by a suicide bomber.  Evidently, Tinny has no problem with something like this, the same as he has no problem with the constant suicide and car bombings of the Shiites and Sunnis which happen all the time in the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, OK???
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What war?
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/114169-israel-attacks-civilians.html


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, OK???
> 
> Israel really needs to stop its war.
> 
> 
> 
> What war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/114169-israel-attacks-civilians.html
Click to expand...

I see. Israels war with Palestine ranks right up there with, Normandy, El Alamein and the Battle of the Bulge.I watch it every night on CNN. Wolf Blitzer goes into intimate detail to show the Nazi-like IOF and their atrocities. Not for the faint hearted. Someone should protest to the UN.


----------



## Jos

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/114169-israel-attacks-civilians.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Israels war with Palestine ranks right up there with, Normandy, El Alamein and the Battle of the Bulge.I watch it every night on CNN.* Wolf Blitzer *goes into intimate detail to show the Nazi-like IOF and their atrocities. Not for the faint hearted. Someone should protest to the UN.
Click to expand...




> The son of* Jewish* refugees from Poland,[2] Wolf Blitzer was born in Augsburg, Germany,[3][4] and raised in Buffalo, New York. Blitzer graduated from Kenmore West Senior High School and received a Bachelor of Arts in history from the University at Buffalo in 1970. While there, he was a brother of Alpha Epsilon Pi. In 1972, he received a Master of Arts in international relations from the Johns Hopkins University School of Advanced International Studies. While at Johns Hopkins, Blitzer studied abroad at the Hebrew *University of Jerusalem*, where he learned Hebrew
> 
> In the mid-1970s, Blitzer also contributed to the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) as the editor of their monthly publication, the Near East Report


Wolf Blitzer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan?
> 
> Are you lost again?
> 
> This is the Israel and Palestine forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinny, as a humanitarian, I would assume that you would want others to be aware of what terrible things are happening.  You mean to tell us that it doesn't bother you when your Muslim buddies kill innocent people?   I really wouldn't be surprised if you are not on any forums showing what your buddies are doing.  For one thing you probably don't care what they are doing to others, and secondly there are no Jews involved so you  wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything derogatory about Jews.
Click to expand...


True. 
I haven't seen you slde into the anti-Semitic braying so many of your comrades (those you thank) here do.


----------



## SAYIT

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Tinny, as a humanitarian, I would assume that you would want others to be aware of what terrible things are happening.  You mean to tell us that it doesn't bother you when your Muslim buddies kill innocent people?   I really wouldn't be surprised if you are not on any forums showing what your buddies are doing.  For one thing you probably don't care what they are doing to others, and secondly there are no Jews involved so you  wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> 
> jt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you wouldn't want to waste your time since there would be nothing derogatory for you to say against the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything derogatory about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Tinny,  Just what do you think the religion is of the majority of people in Israe?
Click to expand...


We've both experienced a lot of anti-Israel posters over the years. Many were (and still are) just anti-Semitic twits. Precious few were actually pro-"Palestinian." I see nothing in TinHorn's posts which would lead me to believe he's anti-Jew ... he's just anti-Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything derogatory about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not fooling anyone, Tinny,  Just what do you think the religion is of the majority of people in Israe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've both experienced a lot of anti-Israel posters over the years. Many were (and still are) just anti-Semitic twits. Precious few were actually pro-"Palestinian." I see nothing in TinHorn's posts which would lead me to believe he's anti-Jew ... he's just anti-Israel.
Click to expand...

I agree. First one of a critter like that I've seen. Maybe we should paint the thing or have it stuffed and mounted.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jJXJnH_RYI]28 b Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77EKO3tWXnY]27 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hollie

Braindead in Gaza'istan

All Media, Animalization and dehumanization | PMW

Since the Palestinian Authority was established it has systematically indoctrinated young and old to hate Israelis and Jews. Using media, education, and cultural structures that it controls, the PA has actively promoted religious hatred, demonization, conspiracy libels, etc. These are packaged to present Israelis and Jews as endangering Palestinians, Arabs, and all humanity. This ongoing campaign has so successfully instilled hatred that fighting, murder and even suicide terror against Israelis and Jews are seen by the majority of Palestinians as justified self-defense and as Allahs will. The PA presents Jews as possessing inherently evil traits. Jews are said to be treacherous, corrupt, deceitful and unfaithful by nature.


----------



## irosie91

For tinny-----the existence of Israel today ----its establishment---was more dependent upon  islamic oppression of jews than upon  christian european oppression of jews.   Opposition to the existence of Israel is not much different than would be opposition to the establishment of  the new country  "SOUTH SUDAN"     Such oppostion constitutes support of murder, rape and enslavement of both jews and christians.   The actual backbone of today's Israel was established during the 1800s   The issue of STATEHOOD was already inevitable by   1880


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKK84jb9kos]26 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> _Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx_


Nurse! Medicate the whole asylum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiDuLwpzlbQ]25 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PNEmSa2CMw]24 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrGo5_wCOfw]23 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hossfly

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx_
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse! Medicate the whole asylum.
Click to expand...

I think you are right, Doc.  I wonder if Tinnie's magic computer which really isn't there is able to pick up other videos such as this.  We might as well have a little entertainment.  No doubt  (if Tinnie isn't just another refugee from some Middle East Muslim country, which of course he wouldn't tell us if he was), he like the majority of Americans enjoyed Archie Bunker.

Jtube: All in the Family: Archie


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9B6igLWxkw]62 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlG5obD-z0M]74 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> 74 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube


It would be interesting to learn if Tinnie, who claims an Anglo-Saxon plus Pennsylvania Dutch background has converted to Islam like Sunni Man did or if one of his in-laws comes from Gaza.  Meanwhile, the Israelis are so, so bad.

Israel treats Palestinian child after PA abandons him

Israeli authorities in the West Bank recently facilitated medical treatment for several Palestinians suffering from chronic health problems, including a two-year old boy who underwent a bone marrow transplant the Chaim Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer. The procedure was conducted despite the refusal of the Palestinian Authority to pay for it. "This procedure will save the child's life," explained Dalia Bessa, the Health Coordinator for the Civil Administration. "When this sort of procedure is needed and the Palestinian Authority refuses to fund it, the Civil Administration steps in, in order to save lives."


----------



## proudveteran06

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post less obsessively about Israel and spend more time on a career and you might not be such a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wha...! You're on here more than he is. You're probably retired, were you born in 1939
Click to expand...


Don't think that is his point The old man is so obsessive about Israel that he doesn't "understand" why " Palestine" isn't recognized at the 1922 borders even though the country never existed He once posted that prior to Israel the Jews had their own country


----------



## theliq

proudveteran06 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post less obsessively about Israel and spend more time on a career and you might not be such a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wha...! You're on here more than he is. You're probably retired, were you born in 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think that is his point The old man is so obsessive about Israel that he doesn't "understand" why " Palestine" isn't recognized at the 1922 borders even though the country never existed He once posted that prior to Israel the Jews had their own country
Click to expand...


What a ponce,The truth is Palestine did exist,in 1948 who do you think the land belonged to when part of it was annexed in 1948.

Proud Veteran of WHAT?.....BULLSHIT NO DOUBT.I'm theliq I kick Zionist Assholes,BIG TIME,ALL THE TIME.and you boy,shall not escape my judgement


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 74 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to learn if Tinnie, who claims an Anglo-Saxon plus Pennsylvania Dutch background has converted to Islam like Sunni Man did or if one of his in-laws comes from Gaza.  Meanwhile, the Israelis are so, so bad.
> 
> Israel treats Palestinian child after PA abandons him
> 
> Israeli authorities in the West Bank recently facilitated medical treatment for several Palestinians suffering from chronic health problems, including a two-year old boy who underwent a bone marrow transplant the Chaim Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer. The procedure was conducted despite the refusal of the Palestinian Authority to pay for it. "This procedure will save the child's life," explained Dalia Bessa, the Health Coordinator for the Civil Administration. "When this sort of procedure is needed and the Palestinian Authority refuses to fund it, the Civil Administration steps in, in order to save lives."
Click to expand...



This is a very silly comment Hoss.steve


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 74 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem .divx - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to learn if Tinnie, who claims an Anglo-Saxon plus Pennsylvania Dutch background has converted to Islam like Sunni Man did or if one of his in-laws comes from Gaza.  Meanwhile, the Israelis are so, so bad.
> 
> Israel treats Palestinian child after PA abandons him
> 
> Israeli authorities in the West Bank recently facilitated medical treatment for several Palestinians suffering from chronic health problems, including a two-year old boy who underwent a bone marrow transplant the Chaim Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer. The procedure was conducted despite the refusal of the Palestinian Authority to pay for it. "This procedure will save the child's life," explained Dalia Bessa, the Health Coordinator for the Civil Administration. "When this sort of procedure is needed and the Palestinian Authority refuses to fund it, the Civil Administration steps in, in order to save lives."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very silly comment Hoss.steve
Click to expand...

How so, Pete?


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha...! You're on here more than he is. You're probably retired, were you born in 1939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think that is his point The old man is so obsessive about Israel that he doesn't "understand" why " Palestine" isn't recognized at the 1922 borders even though the country never existed He once posted that prior to Israel the Jews had their own country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ponce,The truth is Palestine did exist,in 1948 who do you think the land belonged to when part of it was annexed in 1948.
> 
> Proud Veteran of WHAT?.....BULLSHIT NO DOUBT.I'm theliq I kick Zionist Assholes,BIG TIME,ALL THE TIME.and you boy,shall not escape my judgement
Click to expand...


Interesting. Who had the right and the authority to reject the partition plan?


----------



## theliq

hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be interesting to learn if tinnie, who claims an anglo-saxon plus pennsylvania dutch background has converted to islam like sunni man did or if one of his in-laws comes from gaza.  Meanwhile, the israelis are so, so bad.
> 
> Israel treats palestinian child after pa abandons him
> 
> israeli authorities in the west bank recently facilitated medical treatment for several palestinians suffering from chronic health problems, including a two-year old boy who underwent a bone marrow transplant the chaim sheba medical center at tel hashomer. The procedure was conducted despite the refusal of the palestinian authority to pay for it. "this procedure will save the child's life," explained dalia bessa, the health coordinator for the civil administration. "when this sort of procedure is needed and the palestinian authority refuses to fund it, the civil administration steps in, in order to save lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a very silly comment hoss.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how so, pete?
Click to expand...


pete !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???????????????????


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a very silly comment hoss.steve
> 
> 
> 
> how so, pete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pete !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???????????????????
Click to expand...

Didn't you tell me your name was Peter B?


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> how so, pete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you tell me your name was Peter B?
Click to expand...


NO WAY Hoss,you must be thinking of someone else..steve


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO1EaEEj0kc]21 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=345GEk19U2I]14 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> pete !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you tell me your name was Peter B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO WAY Hoss,you must be thinking of someone else..steve
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1UPMfwTYgg]Steve Moments - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JOiqwPVXCY]7 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> 7 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube



You've been watching too many of these propoganda videos.


----------

